# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Fiona - Huge hugs sweetheart xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yeah!!!!

first to post in our new home...better get ready for church as I'm singing at the early service (half nine)

enjoy the rest of the weekend

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Afternoon all,  

Jayne - hope you managed to get out for a walk before the rain yesterday x  I'll no doubt buy the new top before the Barcelona game though will have to wait for next months pay, I seem to be spending money like  water at the moment!   It's a shame you an't make it on Tuesday, though we'll have to catch up after the football this season xx

FionaM - so so sorry, look after yourself xx  

Jannie - good luck for your treatment and hope the side effects stay away xx

Peanuts - hope you're doing ok xx 

Kirsty - I would've loved to meet you and Caelan, hopefully next time. 

Maz - good luck with what you decide on the treatment, sorry I've no advice being new to all this.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and H,. xx

Yvonne - hope egg transfer went well and you're currently sitting on the sofa and taking things easy.   

Mimou - lyou get married this month!  Bet you have a busy week ahead! xx

Roma - thinking of you xx 

Hi too Lorna, Kat, Lanky, Fionajane, Neave, hurryupandgetpregnant, ozzie and everyone else - hope you're all doing well xx

I had my counselling appointment last Wednesday and it went really well and she was so nice.  I didn't come away feeling everthing was sorted but it was good to talk and hear an independent view on things.  I've got another appointment in August, which I'm actually looking forward too! 
I picked up my new car on Friday and then got them to take it back again on saturday!  It drove great on Friday then went out yesterday morning and nothing, battery totally flat.  Tried to jump start but nothing so on the phone to the garage complaining...poor guy he didn't know what hit him having to deal with a very PMT'd woman!    They came and towed the car to check it over and I got a courtesy car out of it...so we'll see what this week brings.

Today I was at my cousins' little ones christening and not only attending, I had been asked to be godmother to my elder cousin's little girl.  I was so chuffed and surprised and admit to shedding a tear when they told me the reasons I was choosen.   
Had a lazy afternoon since being home though, and really now need to get off my lazy backside and make the fajitas I'd promised Scott.

Take care all
L xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Got internet access (FREE!!) as we're staying in a flat on campus!!  Not double rooms though, but quite nice to fall asleep without someone snoring beside me...    

FionaM - So sorry, hun!!!    Hope you and your DH are doing ok ... well, as good at it gets really. 

Have to go off for a meeting in a bit, just wanted to say I am looking forward to Tuesday, I may be a little late as I have arranged a Doc's appointment at 5pm (D'OH!) but hopefully manage only 10 - 15 mins delay. 

Oh ... MAZ - I'd suggest you wait if you can ... just the same as the others said already about losing an NHS tx if you go self funded in July. And it's only about 4-5 months ... the time will just fly by, hun!! 

Speak either tomorrow or Tuesday!!  

HUGS to you all!
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

good luck to everyone wherever you are in tx

fiona how are you doing honey 

have fun at your meet, i will hopefully make the next one

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm after a bit of advice...

I'm due to start my treatment in November so need to phone in October with the first day of my period. What happens after that?  I've had my meeting where we went over everything but I wasn't really taking much in.  

What I'm stressing about is, I'm booked to got o Stobo Castle for 2 nights 17-18 October and if my cycle stays regular then I'll be due the first week in October and worried now that I'll have to go for scans or other appointments then.  

I know it's a while away yet but I'm such a worrier and stress over things so easily. 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Fiona - so sorry to read your news   . I am thinking of you and send huge    to you both . Take good care of each other .


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All ,

Hope everyone had a good weekend despite the awful weather. I couldn't believe it on Saturday morning when it just absolutely pelted down  Was so glad to be in and not doing much. Had a great night out on Friday for DH's leaving do but overdid the  a bit. One of his mates met us later inthe pub and got a round in. I asked for a soda and lime and got the whole raised eyebrows thing (you know what I mean   ); just responded with "No I'm just p*ssed as a fart and shouldn't have any more beer"    

Rest of weekend was spent stripping paint in the living room (this is going to take us years to do   ) and going to movies to see Oceans 13. George was looking delicious but must admit that I don't think Brad is aging too well these days. Mind you 1 divorce, 4 kids and falling out with your family all in the space of 2 years isn't exactly a recipie for a stress free life!

Enough of my warblings, how's everyone else?

Jayne- hope you made it to church on time yesterday! You all geared up for the start of the season then?

Fin- glad everything went well on Wednesday and it's encouraged you to go for another session. really hope it helps you. Re the starting treatment.. If you call in with Oct AF then you'll be asked to go in at somepoint in the next week or 2 to collect your drugs and be given the treatmetn schedule. They usually set a date to start that is Day 21 into your October cycle. Worst case scenario is you'll need to take the meds to Stobo and inject there but chances are (depending on AF) that you'll not start until after that anyway.

Kat- impressed you were loggin on on your weekend away   Hope you had a good weekend. Will see you on Tuesday!

Kirsty- hope all is well with you.

Mimou- only 5 days to go     How excited are you?

Jannie- glad d/r is going well. The worst side efects I've found are the tiredness. I've not really suffered from thirst but the trick is just to drink loads; which you're doing already. Laughing at the thought of us all at a table with pints of water on Tuesday  

Peanuts- how are you doing? Getting there bit by bit I hope 

Fiona-  take it easy hun.

Thanks for all the advice girls regarding my dilema. I think DH and I have decided that we will wait and take a cycle on the NHS if we can. Feel a bit disappointed to be delaying things but in reality we really could use the £ for other things i.e. baby stuff hopefully     When we started out we had savings to cover 4 cycles and this way we could stretch to 5 if we needed to; although obviously hoping to stop at the third   Was expecting to hear from Laura last week but will need to call and find out what's happening as there was a slight possibility that I could go ahead in July on NHS; but trying not to get my hopes up.

Anyway...  to everyone else and will catch up with you all tomorrow  .

M x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Me and DH have booked a week in the sun in August to get away from this horrible weather!  And to take some time out to chill, eat too much, drink too much and try not to get roasted in the sun.  Can't wait.  Been feeling ok, but really not in the mood to be at work at the minute, but my boss has been great with time off for txt, that I don't really want to test his patience.

Do fancy seeing Ocean's 13 but treated ourselves to the eye candy in Pirates of the Carribean on Sat night instead - wouldn't kick Johnny Depp out of bed for farting!!  

Fin - glad your counselling session went well, who did you get?  I had Jeanette and thought she was good, thinking about phoning for another appt.  I think it would help chatting to someone independent.
Maz beat me to answering your question! Once AF arrives, they'll get you in asap for a pre-treatment scan - an internal scan so you have to have an empty bladder.  They'll give you your drugs and go through things again, so you'll have a chance to ask any questions!  Then you start on the down regging drugs on day 21 of your cycle, then they'll have you in about 2 weeks later for a scan to confirm that your cycle is suppressed and if so, will start you on stimms.  Very jealous of your trip to Stobo!!  Will be well timed just before you start things.

Maz - glad that you and DH have come to a decision, must have been hard having been ready to start things.  Keeping fingers crossed for still starting in July!

Hope everyone else is good, and catch you tomorrow - really looking forward to it.  

Em, not sure how to recognise anyone, was hoping Kat would be there, as should be able to recognise her from photo!  I should be there about 6pm ish, have blonde/brown hair about shoulder length, and wear glasses.  Will be coming from work, so will probably have a beige longish jacket on!  Maybe we should all wear carnations in our button holes!!   

CU tom
Dxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok.

I just got drunk over the weekend, drown my sorowws.  Was feeling a bit down today again.  Doesn't help that my best friend is due her baby on Thursday and my other friend in 2 weeks.

Phoned the hospital today to see when the next cycle could be, she said it would be Dec/Jan or if I wait for my NHS cycle it would prob be the end of next year.  Think I might phone Glasgow see when I could go with them.

Take care enjoy your night when you all meet up.
Fiona


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone.

 I'm sorry I didn't catch up last week with my personal messages like I said I would    A couple of reasons (excuses) - I've been really busy both with work and family/friend commitments, I had a nasty cold last week so didn't really feel up to it, and well, I guess I've just been feeling a bit 'odd' recently.

I was feeling so positive before our first cycle, I took it all pretty much in my stride and we responded well at all the relevant stages (good egg production, fertilisation rates etc...), but sadly it didn't work.  Bizarrely, despite having quite a positive attitude throughout I wasn't surprised when it didn't work and I didn't even cry much - only literally shed a wee tear.

Now we are coming up for FET (in about a week) and I don't feel positive at all.  Not particularly about the prospects of it working, but just generally feeling a bit down      Weird, anyone who knows me would say that I'm a really positive and optomistic person, so this is all a bit unusual for me.  I seem to be permanently on the edge of tears...  I went for accupuncture last week and had an appointment straight afterwards to discuss with one of the practitioners options for counselling and promptly slarted blubbing at the poor chap!  Anyway, the good news is that I have a counselling appointment tomorrow evening - suppose I'd better take pleny of tissues!!

Anyway, enough of me.

Fiona M - very sorry to learn of your result   . Take it easy and look after yourself.

Jayne - hope you are well and that you get your essay finished soon.  Oh, and good luck with your banding appeal.

Fin - hope your next session goes well.  I hope mine is as positive an experience.

Mimou - good luck for your big day! how exciting!

Yvonne - hope you are well and relaxing  

Maz - I know it's hard to wait even longer for your tx, but I'm pretty sure we'd wait for an NHS attempt if we could (had our first "NHS" appointment at ERI last week and was told what I knew already - that I was too old at 36 to get anywhere on the NHS list - so we'll have to pay privately, like it or not).

Peanuts, Kat, Kirsty, HUAGP, Roma and Jannie - best wishes to you all.


Sorry I won't be able to make the meet up tomorrow, but it'll be the first appt with the counsellor - which I think I need!

Have fun!

Fiona


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Just wanted to say "have a great time tonight" and keep me up to date with all the news tomorrow" 

it would be nice to see what you all look like so I could picture you when posting  

Have a good day...

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls,
just a quickie as i lost you for a few days!

Fiona M- I'm so sorry your cycle was negative- its  a horrible time.Make sure you keep expressing how you feel and take care of yourself. We're here for you to chat.Big hugs.

scots fi-I'm glad you have a counselling appointment- it sounds like you've been bottling up how you feel.The qhole IF IVF  thing is an emotional rollercoaster that we can all identify with and it can hot you at the oddest times. You do need time to grieve for the failed cycle and its hard to pick yourself up for the next one.But theres every chance the next cycle could be positive and you can't give up on your precious embryos- who knows whats instore for them.Keep your chin up.

Sorry not to be seeing more of you girls tonight- I'm running late so better scoot. peanuts- you won't recognise Kat from her photo- not if she comes incognito ! I'm 5'4" dark brown medium length hair flicked out. Hope the others are more clued up on what you all look like!

love lorna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to pass on tonight.  I was on my way back to work from a meeting and got caught in that heavy rain and I now look like a drowned rat! 

Really sorry and I was really looking forward to getting a good blether and putting faces to names.

Right I'm away home to dry off and treat myself to some chocolate! 

Take care
L xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I was thinking about giving Acpuncture a go, can anyone recommend anyone in the Edinburgh/West Lothian area?

Hope you are all keeping well.  Got my follow up appt on Monday will let you know how I get on.

Bye for now
Fiona


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Finbarina said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm after a bit of advice...
> 
> ...


If memory serves (and trust me, it doesn't!) you go in on about day 5 of period to have "a dummy run" basically, they used the vaginal probe to have a look inside, then see what cathater (Sp) they need to use for e/c. Its not as embarrassing as you might think, I wanted to shrivel into a ball at the thought of it, but they do this ALL THE TIME so its nothing new to them.

You start getting more frequent scans after you have started taking the drugs and they see whats going on with them.

You should be able to have your few days at Stobo (and take me with you...................please!!!!!!!!!!)

Good luck.


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I hope you enjoyed meeting up.

I would have came but had an appointment at the royal today and just wanted to get home and discuss and few matters with hubby.

Fiona M - Ming Robertson , Leith., Edinburgh for accupuncture.  I hope you are ok, I know sometimes this crazy journey hits you and there are not many people that you know really understand how you feel and the process of getting to a negative.  treat yourself and talk about it. 

Finbariana  - the process of IVF

Phone eri  when you get your period and they give you an appointment within those 5 days

1st appointment - you will get a scan and dummy transfer plus the drugs and a treatment chart showing when to start the drugs which is usually on day 21 of your cycle.

Your down regulation phase can last a while (mine takes about 19 days) this varies woman to woman

you are given an appointment for a scan to confirm down regulation and bloods are taken.

Once down regulation is confirmed you start to stimulate, again the stimulation varies woman to woman.

a couple of scans occur during this point just to keep an eye on you.

Once eggs mature they will give you a date to collect the eggs

egg collection

call regarding fertilisation

transfer

two week wait

This is just basic information, I would try not to worry to much about it at the minute.  Stobo castle sounds like a grand idea, remember you can not use saunas or jacuzzis

Lanky -  how are you gettin on? time has gone by so quickly I hope the sickness has stopped.

Scots Fi - good luck with the FET.

To everyone else I hope you are all doing ok and best wishs will do more personals another night as i is getting late.

Just to let you know my cyst has got a bit smaller, however I am having a few thoughts about starting treatment in August.  A major anniversary is fast approaching and I am finding things a tad difficult so may see if I can delay for a months or 2 to ensure my mind and body are well adjusted for the next cycle as we would like some eggs to fertilise this time.

Happy thoughts to you all

Love Roma


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello Ladies, 

Just to say how lovely it was to meet you last night. It was great to chat with people who know what we are all going through and you are all a very very lovely group of people. here's hoping for some BFPs over the next year for us all we certainly deserve it !!
Enjoyed the tapas muchly too!

Jannie - good luck with your baseline on thursday.

I am whizzing round the flat to James brown soundtrack doing a mega spring clean before my new inlaws arrive tomorrow and find me out for the tramp I am !!  Enjoying myself ! I even risked putting the washing outside - wedding fever is making me slightly manic - but in a nice way !!Very Excited about Saturday now  

well thankyou again  

Good Luckxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi Girls,

Great to see you all last night and lovely to meet new faces too. I can't believe we blethered for 4 hrs 
Jannie- good luck for baseline- hope you got home and put your feet up for a bit 

mimou-ooh you're making me wish it was my wedding again- though without the stress of last time  the weatehr looks bad for frid but hopefully it might have passed by sat. Either way you'll have a great day. 

kat- you've really got me thinking about endo.... and why did they repeatedly tell me haemorhaggic cysts bigger than my ovaries would not affect my eggs/ treatment/ response... 

Maz- hope you're not chained to paintstripping gun at w/e-  to ask you about your sailing trip. we were out last sunday and have got roped into  helping on the safety boat at a regatta on saturday.

peanuts- hope you get some closure from ERI in the form of a good follow up.might be worth asking for a consultant either Tay or Thong.I can't belienve they don't follow you up after all you've been through.

Lorna/fin- are you dired out now? Sorry you couldn't make it- weather was disgusting.maybe next time.

fiona m-I tried napiers accupuncturist rachel- but didn't think she was experienced enough in specifically IF/IVF. fiona wolf there also does chinese herbs etc and I had one accupuncture session with her after ET and liked her.

lanky- how are you doing? 

hi to everyone else.
Took the plunge and wrote dr thong a letter to cancel hysteroscopy and  sept cycle and tell him  we're going to US. Finally decided to take the plunge and booked for an October stims in Las vegas. Off to london on 23rd Jul for all the immune  and sperm testing etc. Still I hope we start to find some answers..... its not raining -I'm off to garden...byeee!

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon all 

Hope you're all having a great afternoon. Touch wood the weather has actually been not too bad today (with the exception of a short burst half an hour ago  ). Was lovely to meet more of the crew last night and I can't believe we were there so long   I also regretted that last glass when I was struggling to get out of bed this morning 

Lorna- hope you got home ok and have managed some quality weeding time this afternoon out in the garden. Well done you for writing to Dr T to cancel everything and deciding to go with the US option. Got a great feeling about it for you     Hope the blood tests in London go ok in a few weeks; really intrigued to know what they show up. Was telling DH about it last night and is something we woudl consider in future especially as it's not as hugely expensive as we thought (well in the grand scheme of things if you know what I mean   )

Jannie- keep up that water intake   Got everything crossed for baseline tomorrow     and hoping you get to start stimms so you can start to feel a bit better  

Peanuts- still can't believe you had 3 hen nights       Like Lorna says hope ERI will offer you something to support you after your recent heartbreak   Time to get a bit pushy with them I think! Masses of   for round 3 when it comes.

Kat- did Doug tape CSI for you last night then? It was the season finale and seemingly it was fab- a real cliffhanger  

Mimou- bet the flat is spotless by now   You won't be able to dirty anything though so I suggest moving out until the in-laws arrive! Was great hearing all about your plans last night   will be thinking of you on Saturday and wishing you the most amazing day to always remember  

Lanky- great to see you, how are you keeping? Your ticker hasn't changed so I'm assuming that bump is still causing ongoing sickness   On the plus side you're over halfway now   Hope all going well.

FionaJane- any news  you've been really quiet so hoping this means you're in hospital as I type and are now a Mum  

Roma- good to see you too. Sorry you couldn't make the meet but hope everything at appointment went ok and you and DH had a good chat and got all your decisions sorted out. Great news about the cyst shrinking   Can understand your reservations about going ahead in August, no getting away from the fact that the next few weeks will be really hard  Will be thinking about you and will be here to lend any support that I can. Just shout if you need us 

Scots Fi- sorry to hear you're feeling a bit blue   Only natural as FET is looming to be concerned about the next cycle and ruminate on the what ifs (we all do it   ) I'm sure you'll pick up once you are into the swing of things. Really hope the counselling session helped last night  

FionaM- hope you find the session next week helps, glad the first one went ok. I used accupuncture last cycle (didn't work for me in the end but may explain why I really felt evey twinge and cramp of it though   ). I'm with Lena Fong at Mulbery House in the West End. She's really good and has an interest in fertility issues. This actually reminds me that I must book in with her again!

Jayne- sorry you couldn't make it last night. Hope you can make the next one  

Right must go as it's nearly home time! Hi to eveyone else, Kirsty, MJ, Donna, Jan, AnneS, Elaine, Carol548, vonnie.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing?
Like everyone else who was able to make it last night, I had a great time, and can't believe it was 10pm before we left!  A couple of friends at work had been winding me up that I was going to meet a bunch of nutters, but glad to say that wasn't the case!!     Was really nice to have a whole conversation about txt, and hear other peoples experiences and ups and downs.  Although glad we found a table out of the way, as kept imagining people overhearing our chat!

Hopefully we can organise another meet up later in the summer, and we can coax a few more along.

Fiona M - sending you a big  !  This is such a journey of ups and downs, and you do need to take some time to grieve for your failed cycle.  Hopefully you'll get some answers on Monday, but in the mean time, treat yourself to some 'me' time and look after yourself.  (I find chocolate helps a lot!)

Scots Fi - sending you a big   too.  That sounds really familiar, the grief of my failed ICSI only hit me on the lead up to my FET.  I went through a counselling session and felt it really helpful to get lots of stuff off my chest, so hope your counselling session tonight goes well.  Sending you lots of    for your FET, keep us posted on your progress.

Roma - good to see you here, had been wondering how you were doing.  Glad to hear you got good news about your cyst.  Sending you   for the weeks ahead, you'll be in our thoughts and we're here if you need us.

mimou - when you're finished cleaning at yours, any chance you could pop round to mine!  I've got my sister and wee cousins coming to visit on Sun, and need to have a bit of a whirlwind myself! Talking about weddings last night, brought back very fond memories of my big day (& 3 hen nights!!) - funny how you forget all the stress that led up to it!  Keeping fingers crossed for good weather for Saturday - and don't forget to enjoy every minute of it.

Lorna - well done you booking up for Vegas, you're really brave and we want to know every detail - tests, protocols, etc.  Although not as much detail as on the ICSI thread!  Hope you had a nice afternoon in the garden.

Fin - sorry you couldn't make it last night, hopefully you've dried off.  Hopefully you've got all the info you need from the various posts on the txt cycle, but let us kn ow if you have any other questions.

Jannie - Hope you made it to your train last night, wishing you lots of luck for your baseline on Thursday and hoping you get starting on the happy hormones!

Thanks for all your support last night, I really appreciated it.  You have fired me up to phone for a follow up and try to get some answers, plus might book a counselling session as no doubt it'll hit me again in a few weeks.

 to everyone I've missed, I'm off to watch CSI - my DH taped it for me last night too!

Take care
Dxx (for those that missed last nights introductions, my non FF name is Dawn!!)


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm so gutted I wasn't able to meet up with you, sounds like you had a fab night and also nice to now you aren't a bunch of internet weirdos!  .  Weather permitting ( ) I'll definitely be there for the next one.

Thank you all for your replies to my questions about the timing of the treatment, it's really helped put my mind at rest.  Though I take it the bit about avoiding jacuzzis and saunas only applies if I was pregnant or after egg transfer?

I've been pampering myself today, had a spa day down at the McDonald Hotel in Cardona....fab fab fab!  
I'm so chilled, I had a massage, and wonderful facial and a manicure so feel truely spoiled and now sitting with a lovely glass of wine....this is definitely the life! 

Hope you are all well and I'll be back tomorrow for personals

Take care
xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello Lovely Ladies!

At the risk of sounding like a cracked record can I add how much I enjoyed and benefitted from meeting you all last night. I can't believe you were there until 10pm - I wish I hadn't had to leave so early now. I was reflecting on the train home (had to jog a wee bit to get it - gasp  ) at how meeting you all had made me feel more positive towards this process. So thank you! I look forward to the next one.

Vonnie - was thinking of you today, how are things going? Hope you are feeling relaxed and that things are going well.

Peanuts - I'm really glad you have decided to ring up the hosp and talk through it all - I hope that you get an appt with someone who will listen to your questions and give you some answers. You are doing so well 

Finbarina - Oo the spa day sounds wonderful - I was dropping hint to DH today saying that someone from FF was going to Stobo Castle and what a lovely thing that would be (he he). I too found it stressful not knowing quite when things were going to kick off.

Lorna - Well done you for going for it! It really sounds like they have a good set up and I think that you will definitely benefit from a personalised tx. Keep us up to date with it all.

Fiona M - When I was on ovulation induction with FSH I went to Rachel at Napiers. I think she is looking to specialise on acupuncture to support fertility treatments. I found it fine but haven't continued with it for my IVF mainly because it was hard to get an appt out of working hours.

Mimou - It is so lovely to hear you brimming over with excitement about all the preparations and your special day coming up. Enjoy every moment of it - I remember during our wedding DH and I would stop ocassionally, look around and try to take it all in. Who was chatting to who and savouring the lovely feeling of having all you favourite people in one place. You will be a gorgeous bride!

Mazv - I'm drinking like a trouper and running to the loo like one too (erm whatever that means!). Thanks for the best wishes for tomorrow... fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone else - take care of yourselves. Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow - I wonder if I will be given menopur or puregon? Off to watch Brothers and Sisters - does anyone else like it?

Love Jannie xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad you all had such a fabby time!!!!!!!   

Thank you for all the enquires re me and Basher bump.  Well, still being sick, and I'm now in to week 19, so I have given all hope of it ever stopping (but for the most part, don't really care).  I thought for the last week or so that Basher had somehow sneaked some knitting needles in ( ), due to hideous poking (understatement!).  Finally thought on Tuesday night that I'm not happy with it, phoned Simpson yesterday morning, and I have my 1st ever sodding urine infection.  So now on Anti-b's (which I hate!) and cranberry juice (not much of a fan of that either tbh).  Anyway, off the pills tomorrow, thank god.

Hope everyone is doing really well.

Everyone is always in my thoughts


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around but I've just been taking it really easy with everything.  Fiona, so sorry about your news, I hope you and DH are doing okay.

For 2 embies on board and hoepfully they are snuggling in nicely but this wait is hell  I am so paraniod about things.  I've been analysing every twing and pain.  I've been having a bit of discomfort pain since tuesday not to much pain in the (.) (.) but I do get a twing every now and then.  Think the witch is on her way but then I think it is implanting.  This morning I think I had a bit of white discharge but I don't know if that is down to the pessaries, has anyone else experience this??

Yvonne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Vonnie: Lovely to hear from you, here's to those embies making themselves comfortable. I'm afraid I don't have any advicer re: d/charge. Hang in there!   

Lanky: Ouch sounds painful. Yes, I agree, cranberry juice is not so nice if it hasn't been mixed with vodka!  I hope you make a good recovery.

Well, I had my baseline appt today.  I have to double my dose of Buserlin (inject morning and night) and come back in a week. Dr Rag also said that I should be prepared not to get to ET as I have a lot of small follicles (and small cyst on LHS) that will probably all set off when I am stimulating, so my chances of overstimulation are high.  They also said that if it gets too bad they maybe won't even let me go through EC.  I am glad that they didn't raise false hopes in me but I must admit I feel a bit discouraged.    Nothing I can do but keep taking the metformin for the PCOS.

On a more positive note: we have just had a lady round from the Cats Protection League and it looks like we will be adopting two gorgeous tabby kittens.  I think it will be nice to have two wee fellas to take my mind off things.

Lots of       to you all.
Love Janniexx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jannie - sorry it wasn't better news from your scan today,   but hopefully you've heard enough on this thread to know that things sometimes have a way of turning around during treatment.  Keep drinking lots of water and taking it easy - you'll have plenty to keep you occupied when your kittens arrive!  Sending you lots of   .

Vonnie - really nice to hear from you!  We know what its like to analysis every twinge and pain, it definitely the longest 2 weeks in the world!!  Try not to worry about a discharge, its a side effect from the pessaries.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   .

Lanky - sorry to about your wee infection!  Agree with Jannie that cranberry juice should only be drunk with vodka!!  Hope you're feeling better soon.

Fin - Glad to hear you are pampering yourself, sound like a fab day out.  Must go and make some heavy hints to DH, sounds like it would be a good birthday pressie for a wife!!

Big   to everyone
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-
another flaming wet one- was so nice and warm yesterday for oh at least 2 hours 

jannie-oh poop- it can be so discouraging when there are little set backs along the way you poor thing but don't be put off yet.As peanuts says it can all turn around in an instant. Its quite common to have to d/r for an extra week but really rubbish to have to double the dose of buserlin. I had to do that 1st time and the side effects seems to affect ,e  quite badly- Hopefully you won't be too bad and this week will fly by. Also the cyst may well be gone by next scan and if it isn't and it becomes bigger they can drain it before EC. They do tend to give you worst case scenario but in reality it will probably all go ok. Lots of antral follies is a good sign of a good response hoopefully.They should monitor you quite closely to check if you are over stimming- you can ask for more frequent scans if you're worried and they should monitor your oestradiol(E2) levels further on. You can reduce dose, coast without drugs or have a smaller dose of trigger to help prevent OHSS.Usually if they collect over 20 eggs they may not go to ET depending on E2 levels but better to keep you safe and ET later. One day at a time- everythings looking good just now! 

Lorna/fin- your spa trip sounds wonderful- are you touring them all?  You shouldn't have hot baths, saunas or jacuzzis whie doing stims- high temperatures are bad for the developing eggs and jacuzzis can be full of nasty infectious things. however warm baths and warm hot water bottles are good during stims to help blood flow to the ovaries. Anything that helps you relax is a good thing and Stobo will be brilliant for some you time. I meant to say to all the girls going through tx you should try natal hypnotherapys  'IVF companion' cd for relaxtion - its brilliant.Helps you visualise everything thats happening and really calms you down around  tx/EC/ET/2WW.I copied it onto my ipod and listened to it before going into EC last time and it made such a difference to the experience.

Vonnie- the 2ww is hell- emotionally worse than any other time during tx.Its all the waiting and wondering. The thing I learned ( even though each time i obsess about symptoms ) is that you really won't know until test or AF. Every symptoms can be good or bad and different for everyone. White discharge could be the pessaires- most of mine usually melts out but you're supposed to absorb the progesterone within the 1st 30 mins ( Maz?) so ok. it can be common for the pessaries to cause thrush  so look out for that. Clinic told me it would be ok to use canestan in that case. You can use them up the bum for less mess but it can cause tummy upsets in some.hence them, being called lady garden pellets, botty bombs etc  hang in there  

lanky- hope the infection clears up and the sickness goes eventually. the things we go through 

I cancelled my edinburgh cycle with laura  yesterday and bubbled- i feel like I'm deserting the people who've supported me for 4 years.Anyway its another cycle for someone to get sooner.Also slept in as my alarm clock is saying its 2 hrs earlier that it is today and missed my GP appointment for asking about all the tests I have to have repeated  Doh- just wanted it over with.

love lorna xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,

I just wanted to say to *Jannie* that I am soory you have to d/r another week.

I overstimulated and if I had my time over (benefit of hindsight etc ) I would really insist on regular scans. I was left 6 days on stimms without a scan or bloods and during that time , I went from not much to too much by far.  Do please stick up for yourself and make sure they see you often enough to monitor your response properly !!

sending you and all the eriladies    
xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I promise I'll be back on over the weekend for personals - work is mad at the moment!

I just wanted to wish Mimou all the best for tomorrow and hope you have a brilliant day. congratulations xxx 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Really hoping that today is such a rotten day  so that tomorrow will be wonderful and  for Mimou.

Have a fantastic wedding day and post us a picture as soon as you can   

Will be thinking of you

Love and hugs to you and DF (soon to be DH   )

Maz x

P.S. will catch up on all the personals later but a big  to Jannie for now.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Mimou- good luck for tomorrow!Have a wonderful memory filled day. 

jannie- meant to say- they're used to women being  quite worried 1st time round- they scanned me after 2 days then 5 days cos i was worried about response 1st time so ditto mimou. Also given  what you've said- double check  if you are on  a lowish dose of what ever stims you're put on- I was on gonal f 125 IU initially- then put up to the regular dose of 250 IU as I'd over d/r then it went a bit mental.Ask questions!

lxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Me again   Warning this is an all about me post    

Laura called this afternoon and I'm cycling next week as per the plan and it's FREE on the NHS          

Am sooooooooooooooo happy  

Maz x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

That's greta Maz, how long did you think you had to wait until you were top of the NHS list?

Hope you have a fantastic day tomorrow, Mimou.

Got my appt on Monday, they said there isn't another slot until Dec/Jan, feels likes away.

Yvonne - hope the rest of your 2 week wait goes in quick.

Bye for now, away to get dinner
Fi


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just on for a couple of personals...

Maz FANTASTIC NEWS about your NHS cycle.  Go girl!  

Mimou.  Have a fantastic day tomorrow  

I'm at T in the Park this weekend (both days but home to my own bed each night) so have a great weekend and I'll catch up on Monday

Jayne


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Very quick one....

Counselling session went well.  Felt better almost immediately - just getting stuff off my chest - going again next week  

Mimou - have a WONDERFUL day tomorrow!  We look forward to hearing all about your special day - just remember to pause, soak it all in and enjoy!

Janine - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Keep your chin up and we'll keep our fingers crossed it works out for you.

Maz - Congratulations on your news.  Next week - so soon!  Go girl!

 to everyone else - sorry not more personals this time.

Must dash....

Fiona
x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm all over the place at the moment with this 2ww.  It is a nightmare.....

Maz, fab news.  Fingers crossed for you and DH

So paraniod about every twinges I get.  I have to admit I've been uncomfortable for a couple of days now and I was woken at 4am with horrid pains in the abdomen, feeling sick and a sore left (.) so much so I thought it would be all over this morning but so far I'm still hanging in there.  Scared though to do a No 2 incase it brings it on (I know stupid and tmi) but thats the level of madness t the mo.

Anyway hope you all are doing good and speak soon

Yvonne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

mazv said:


> Me again  Warning this is an all about me post
> 
> Laura called this afternoon and I'm cycling next week as per the plan and it's FREE on the NHS
> 
> ...


Maz...............that is wonderful news!!!!!! Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm all over the place at the moment with this 2ww. It is a nightmare.....
> 
> ...


Hi Vonnie. Is been a week since Embies were put in

I had pain in my right side (still get occasionally). I felt (and was.......forever) sick from day 8.

I know what you mean about doing a number 2 lol.

Wishing you all the best.

Oh, stay away from the piddle sticks.........much better to just wait til Wednesday, which really isnt long now.    

Michelle


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lanky,

Just taking each day at a time but its so hard !!  Embies went in last friday so its now a week and a day.

Feeling a lot better today, not so much pain bus still feeling a bit quesy and sore but trying not to think to much about it    

Both DH and I are so worked up its untrue, roll on test day.

Also wanted to wish Mimou a fantastic wedding day.

Yvonne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girlies

Just wanted to wish Mimou lots of luck for your big day, looks like you've got the weather for it.  Like the girls have said - remember to stop and take it all in!

Vonnie - Its hard not to obsess over every twinge - says the girl who had to be talked away from the pee sticks by the girls on here!  Just hang in there and try to take it easy.  Sending you lots of   .

Maz - thats fab news, over the moon for you and DH   .  Keeping finger and toes crossed for your cycle - keep us posted on progress!

Scots Fi - glad to hear your counselling went well, and your feeling better. Hope he next one is as successful.

Lorna - Sending you a big  , it must feel really strange leaving the ERI girls, but just keep positive about the new adventure you are about to embark on. 

I'm off to tidy the house and go shopping - my sister is coming to visit me for a few days tomorrow with my 2 wee cousins.  Hoping the weather will hold up to take them to the Safari park or the Zoo!  

Hope you're all having a good weekend, and enjoying the sunshine!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Maz:  Whooppee!!! I am so chuffed for you and DH.  You made the right decision to wait for the NHS cycle! Hopefully we will cross paths in the waiting room.... I'm loving those bouncy emoticons   

Lorna: Thanks for all the good advice, I really appreciate it  - I was wondering if I can take you in to my appts with me to fight my corner!.  I totally understand how close you can get to the staff at ERI (I was really attached to the red team nurses after only 2 years with them) and how sad it can feel leaving them.  It is also the end of a season in your life...but you have something really positive planned for the future which is exciting.      I'm still giggling a bit about 'botty bombs'! I learnt a new term when I was doing a search on the site coined by some ladies on Metformin...' Met Bum' !!      Sometimes you just have to laugh and laugh otherwise it would all be too much   

Vonnie: Thinking of you  

Scots Fi: I'm pleased that the counselling session was a help and glad that you have got another one quite soon.  I'm hoping that you will continue to feel more and more like yourself  

Lanky:  What a lovely photo! and great news that you are finally getting over the sickness.

Jayne: Enjoy T in the Park - lucky you!  Someone said that Razorlight are playing in Edinburgh this summer so may try and get tickets for that.  Went to Snow Patrol last August (I think) and they were amazing!

Mimou: I wonder what is happening just now   -    Oooo I love a wedding!  Thanks for the advice (on the day before your wedding too!).  

Peanuts: Went to visit kittens this morning, they are really really cute    .  We are picking them up next friday and then I will spend the weekend settling them in.  Hope you are having a lovely time with your sister.  How are you feeling at the mo?    

Thanks to everyone for the support and encouragement and hello to all.

Off for walk with DH in Balerno.  Supposed to be weeding the garden but sneaked in to speak to you all 

Love Janniexx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mimou

Congraultaions on your wedding day   

Love Roma


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been online am on scotts computer as mine is buggered he brought this home from work for me as i am demented without it, bloody aol  

well i have had a bad week caelan gave us a real frieght ended up in sick kids on wed as he was passing blood, he is still not right poor we sole but bleeding has stopped they think it is a virus he has picked up somewhere, my friends wee girl not well either so she could have given him it, but he is on the mend now.

ok have to go caelan is crying and have to make tea will try and steal scotts computer until i get mine fixed pomise to catch up on posts and do personals soon

good luck whereever you are in tx

kirsty xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie to let you know I had a baby girl on Thurs morning, delivered by emergency C-section.

Her name is Carys, and she weighed in at 10lbs 10ozs!!!

I'll be on later to catch up properly.

Hope everyone is well.

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

FionaJane

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly]

Wonderful news. You must be thrilled. Hope you are all doing well.

All - thank you for your kind comments about my counselling session. As I said, I'm feeling so much better for having got stuff off my chest that I think I'd been bottling up for too long. Shows "it's good to talk"  Next session on Tuesday.

I also wanted to share something that I read on Friday (June edition of "Red") - the article was talking about the various web forums that have sprung up over the last few years on a wide range of topics. However, one of the interviewees said of her web forum _*"It's like having a million big sisters who are always there for you and never get fed up with you pestering them"*_ I thought that was lovely and it reminded me of this place and all of you 

Well, this is our 1st attempt at an FET and I'm not entirely sure of what to expect, but my best guess is that transfer will be on about Wednesday. Keeping fingers crossed and trying to stay positive.

Hope you're all have a good weekend.

Fiona
x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

twiggy3 said:


> hi girls sorry not been online am on scotts computer as mine is buggered he brought this home from work for me as i am demented without it, bloody aol
> 
> well i have had a bad week caelan gave us a real frieght ended up in sick kids on wed as he was passing blood, he is still not right poor we sole but bleeding has stopped they think it is a virus he has picked up somewhere, my friends wee girl not well either so she could have given him it, but he is on the mend now.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, Kirsty, Im so sorry to read that!!!!!!!!!!! So glad he is doing better now. I hope you are too.   
Love Michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

FionaJane


What wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats to you and your new buddle (big bunddle at that!)


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello again ladies

I don't know if you know much about natural FET cycles, but I was hoping for a bit of advice if poss?

We are meant to be having our first natural FET this month.  My cycle is usually very regular.  Before our first cycle (ICSI) in March/April I was about 27 days.  Since that failed cycle my first post-tx bleed was 39 days, then 28 days.  I expected this month to be about 27/28 days too, so I didn't do my first OPK test till yesterday (day 12) (despite the advice being to start on day 10/11) and both control line and surge line were pretty much identical.  I phoned the hospital yesterday and they brought me in for a blood test, but today's test showed the surge line more faint than the control line.  This accords with my own view that I've perhaps surged early this month (cervical mucus (sorry for tmi  ) was ++ on days 10-12, but now reduced).  I'm due to go back to the hospital today and tomorrow for more blood tests (because lab not open at the weekend), but I'm worried that I've missed my surge?  How long do the levels stay increased for? Will they be able to detect it in my bloods?  My main worry is of course that if I've missed it (and the bloods don't detect the surge if it was a couple of days ago) will that mean that I can't go ahead this month?

  

Any thoughts or advice gratefully received.

Thanks

Fiona


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations FionaJane,  What a good weight and a lovely name.

I have my follow up appt tomorrow, can anyone tell me what to expect.  Is it just us asking loads of questions and them giving advise?  They won't take blood or anything will they, I take it all that sort of thing will just happen next cycle?

Not sure if we are going to go private again or wait on our NHS cycle, don't won't to wait so long but then it is so expensive.

Not long now Vonnie, hang in there.  Hope everything is still ok.

Fiona


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Evening ladies....and we still have sun!  

Congratulations FionaJane - what a fab weight and I love the name Carys xx 

FionaM - sorry don't have any advice for tomorrow but hope it goes ok xx

ScotsFi - Hope it goes ok at the hospital xx   Glad the counselling session was beneficial and I also love that statement...very apt xx

Hi Lanky - glad you're doing well and not feeling as sick anymore xx

Kirsty - You must have got such a fright but glad C is on the mend and hope you're ok too 

Roma - hope you're doing ok  

Jannie - hope you're doing ok and sorry to hear you have to d/r for longer but fingers crossed xx   When do you get your two wee kitten?  you'll have to post pics.

Peanuts - Enjoy your few days with your sister and cousins and you manage to get to the zoo xx

Yvonne - sending truck loads of positive vibes your way xx   

Jayne - how was T in the Park?  We're just sitting watching it on TV at the mo...no comparison though!

Maz - fab news!!  Loads of luck for this cycle    

Mimou - Hope you had a wonderful wedding day - congratulations xx 

Lorna -  All the best for October and keep us updated with all your tests.  I know Vegas won't be a holiday but it's a lovely place too - I have to say that, it's where we got married! 

I did the Race For Life at Hopetoun House this morning, I ran it in 30mins 52 secs, happy as I knocked 6 mins from my previous time but I really wanted to be under 30 mins...never pleased huh!   I was knackered though and had a wee sleep this afternoon!
I sitting here at the moment trying to decide what to wear tomorrow, it's my office awayday and we're going to Musselburgh Races...hoping it'll be another day like today and I can wear summer clothes and maybe even show some leg!.  
I'm still really gutted I missed the meet, sounds like you all had a lovely time.

Take care all
L xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Whata lot sof news to catch up on!

Fiona Jane- congratulations on a successful birth( albeit an emergency one!) and a big welcome to Carys- what a size   

kirsty- glad to hear Caelans ok- what a fright he must have given you. Sounds nasty.

mimou- congratulations MRS Mimou 

lorna/fin- well done on a great race time! I'm just impressed anyone does running never mind such a good time  i was thinking we should ge tremarried by elvis or something in L.V. 

scotsfi- I've never had FET so not much help but normally you ovulate about 24-36 hrs after initial LH surge and levels seem to drop quickly in me but maybe not in you?I'm not sure if that will affect your ET- I guess its all to do with how receptive your womb lining is?hope you get the go ahead.

peanuts- glad the weather's been ok last couple of days for your visitors- say hello to the penguins or lions for me 

maz- yoohoo! great news about your funded cycle- who the heck knows how they work it out but I'm glad its worked out in your favour this time. All systems go now.

Jannie-  I'm sure i'd hinder you not help you.i wish I hadn't been through it so many times. good luck this week.

fiona m- follow up is all talking  no tests. take a list with you  of anything you want to ask and make sure you get the time you need.we've sometimes taken about 30-45 mins in a follow up.Go over your cycle and double check what you think happened did.hoped it helps.

jayne- hope the rain stayed off at kinross!

vonnie- hang in there- no news is good news at this stage 

hi to anyone i've missed.I'm off to bed- so knackered from helping man the safety boat at Scottish Solos races at the sailing club yesterday - well maybe the pub and meal and pub again didn;t help  you'd think 5 hrs in a rib boat would be pleasant bobbing around but its a complete core muscle work out to keep your balance. we rescued 2 people and DH had to do a kevin costner and jump in the sea to rescue someone- my hero... the funniest bit was when i decided to have my roll and without warning  the guy started the boat at full pelt banging off 1 m waves- i had lettuce and cheese flying all  over my face and trying to hang on for dear life- remember the jim'll Fix it  with the scouts on the roller coaster trying to eat... 

lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just typed a huge message and then lost it!! 

Fionajane - congratulations on your new arrival  .  Hope you are both well.

FionaM - sorry, never had a follow up appt, so no advice, apart from asking lots of questions!  Would be good to know what goes on, as i'm going to phone tomorrow to get an appt.  Hope it goes well.

Scots Fi - I've been through a natural FET, but didn't have to OPK test.  At ERI they take blood nearly every day from day 7 through to the surge.  Your levels should creep up slowly and then surge, so the blood test will be able to tell them exactly where you are in your cycle.  I have a 28ish day cycle, and didn't surge until day 15 - I know we are all different, but sending you lots of    that you haven't missed things.  The girls on the FET thread might be able to give you more info, or ask lots of questions when you go for blood test tomorrow.

moon/Lorna - Just nearly fell of my seat - visions of you on a rolercoaster with scots and food everywhere!!  

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today.  I'm knackered, spent the afternoon running around after my wee cousins at Dalkieth Country Park!  Going to Blair Drummond Safari Park tomorrow!! Don't know who's more excited me or the kids!!    

Dxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello, goodmorning!!!

Just want to wish everyone a very happy week this week.       

Love Michelle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

MORNING ALL !!​ 

The sun is shining  and it's not too bad a day, all I can see is blue sky out the office window! Hope everyone had a fab weekend  I was busy out socialising and doing the decorating (yet again). Went to the movies last night to see Die Hard 4, which was a total blast. Typical ott bombs and killing baddies scenarios but I really enjoyed it anyway. Brue Willis just does the whole dry humour thing so well. Quite embarassed to admit that he still comes across as rather sexy even if he is bald and 50+ 

Anyway how's everyone else? Lots of personals to catch up on!

*FionaJane*-  great news about the arrival of Carys  So happy for you all. But wow  what a size! Hope the whole emergency section thing wasn't too traumatic for you  . Hope everything heals together quickly and you're back to full strength soon. I'm sure you're too busy admiring your new bundle to think about anything else .

*Jayne*- how was T in the Park then? It looked fab on the TV  Hope you didn't get caught up in the fiasco of Friday night and the car parking. The queues on the M90 looked horrendous. Looks like the weather held out for the most part though. Tell us all about it 

*Lorna*-  at the sailing yesterday. Sounds like fun. Liked the bit about DH acting the hero and jumping in to save someone; would imagine it would have been a bit cold though  I'm sure the hours in the pub afterwards were more enjoyable though 

*Dawn*- you've had a busy weekeknd then  Hope you enjoy the safari park today. I haven't been there in years. Last time we were sat behind a car that the monkeys were pulling to pieces (always a risk) Hope you're taking someone else's car then 

*Scots Fi*- sorry but I've never had any frosties to be able to go for FET so I don't know anything about the cycle monitoring for it. Hope everything goes ok today at the clinic  Try not to worry and even if you have missed things this month then it's better to wait and get everything just right for transfer. I know it'll be disappointing but try to keep 

*Finbarina*- well done you on the race for life. Most impressed with the time  (even if you were a little disappointed, I think it's amazing  ) . Hope you have a fab day at the races today. Looks like the weather will hold so you can wear the summer frock, heels and hat 

*Mimou*- hope you had a wonderful day on Saturday  Can't wait to see the photos. Have a fab honeymoon up North 

*Lanky*- Hope all is well with you. Glad to see in your signature that you are feeling much better. You definitely look blooming in your pic 

*FionaM*- good luck for the follow up today  They tend to just talk through the cycle and discuss what happend and let you ask any questions you want to. There shouldn't be any need to take more bloods. Sometimes it can help just to put a bit of closure on the cycle and help you to look forward to the future so try to keep  and optomistic for next time. I know the whole dilema about self-fund v NHS so hope you and DH are able to come to a decision you're happy with. The whole money v timing issue can send you  if you think about it all the time so try not to get too het up about it.

*Kirsty*-  poor wee Caelan and poor you  Must have been really worrying for you all. Glad to hear he's a bit better and hope that it won't happen again.

*Vonnie*- lots of    for the remainder of the 2ww.

*Jannie*- hope you're feeling a bit more upbeat after a nice weekend. As Lorna had said lots can change really quickly during cycles. I had to d/r for a further week during my first cycle too. Try not to worry too much. Good luck for the scan this week 

*Kat*- hope you had a great weekend Mrs. Were the team playing and did they win?

*Donna*- hope you're having a fab holiday 

Phew- so many personals to get through! Best go as have a meeting in 15 mins and I need to prepare 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there
Really sorry for barging in here... I am new to all of this and about to start IVF at the ERI in September.  Have been trying to find my way about this site and looks like this is where it is all happening for the Edinburgh girls!!
I have a quick question that I wonder if anyone could help with.  I started on a 3 month course of Zoladex last month as a precursor to IVF in an attempt to sort out the endometriosis / ovarian cysts I have developed.  It involves 3 x monthly injections - about to have 2nd injection and really just trying to work out what happens next as the info from ERI really just explains what happens for most people who do not have the 3 month Zoladex down regulation first.  Has anyone else had this done, and know how long I will be on the "normal" daily injections for down regulation after the Zoladex and when they will start stimulation etc?  I am to contact them when I have my 3rd Zoladex injection and I think then see them 21 days after that.
Sorry again for barging in and the random question but seems like you girls totally know what is going on and is great that you are all so great at sharing information!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo 

Welcome to the ERI gang   Sorry to hear that you're having to turn to IVF to acheive your dreams but you've definitely come to the right place for help and support. Most of us on here have either been through it or are about to so there's lots of people to share the ups and downs with.

I personally don't have endo (at least so all the Drs keep telling me   ) so have no experience of zoladex however a few of the girls on here have had this treatment (or are on it) so they'll be able to help with the questions. My basic understanding though is that you don't need any further down reg drugs if you're on zoladex and you just go straight for stimms when they tell you to and they monitor you from there. I'm sure someone will be along soon to expand more eloquently on my poxy explanation    

Looking forward to getting to know you on the site and sending you lots of     for September.

Maz x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Whooo hooo!   

Just spoken to the hospital and I didn't miss my surge after all! - it was Saturday!  

So, looks like I am a "go" for Wednesday - need to call back around 6pm to confirm times.

SOOOOooo relieved!

BTW - Hello and welcome Jo!   I'm sorry that I can't help with your question, but sure that some of the other girls around here can.

BTW #2 - Mazv, I was also at Die Hard 4 last night - REALLY enjoyed it - a bit of mindless nonsense was just what the doctor ordered!  

Speak soon ladies,

Fiona
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiona,

That's fantastic news, so pleased for you    

Roll on Wednesday then  

Sending masses of    

Maz x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

WELCOME JO!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sadly, I am also usless on that bit of info, but just give them a call, they will be only to happy to help!

Im hoping to see Die-hard this weekend...................love them all  

Scots Fi..................wishing you the very best.


Is everyone else getting excited for Vonnie??  Im starting to think more about her 2 ww than I did my own!!   

Love to eveyone

Michelle


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Jo - I had been on zoladex for about 8 months prior to my IVF.  It just means you miss out on a few weeks of daily injections to down regulate as you already are at that stage with the zoladex.  I think it was 4 wks after the last zollie inj that you start on the daily inj and the stimms.  They will tell you what to do, you have to phone in when you get your last inj of zoladex.

I had my appt today, so to get blood taken to see what my FSH levels are, she said to get that done between day 2 & 5 of my next cycle.  Just to make sure I have picked her up right that means I have to go to the docs on between the 2nd and 5th day of bleeding?

I then have to get a scan to see how my endomtriomma is coming along!  I am then down to cycle next in Jan(ages away!) unless there is a cancellation.

Will be back on soon going away for a few days.
Fiona


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your "welcomes".  Fiona - thanks for your reply especially.  You must have had a tough time being on Zoladex for 8 months - has taken me a while to get my head around being switched off and no longer obsessing about fertile days etc etc as there really is now no chance it will happen naturally... seems to go against what you naturally want to happen and side effects are not the best.  Probably like everyone else it is hard to be patient so good to hear that I will not have to have so long on the daily injections as I had thought.

Good luck to everyone on this forum - have been reading back through some of the posts and clear to see what a tough time this can be but is so nice to read all the positive and supportive thoughts from people going through the same thing.

Thanks again


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have posted a couple of times on this thread and have been keeping up with all your news but haven't posted recently. We had our first ICSI cycle in April/May which was negative and I am still trying to come to terms with things. I am determined to try and post more often so just thought I should introduce myself. 
Fiona D.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

In a rush as heading to the cinema to see Shrek 3 with my wee cousins!!  Plus I'm heading home to N Ireland tonight for a few days so willc atch up with all the gossip next week.

Just wanted to wish Vonnie lots of luck and     for the rest of your 2ww, hoping for good news.

Hello to Jo-Edin, catch up soon!

Hi to Trixybelle - sorry to here about your BFN.  You definitlely need to take time to grieve after a BFN, so take care of yourself and make sure you have a few wee trerats to help you through.

Scots Fi - really glad to hear you didn't miss things - sendingyou lots of    for Wed, and good luck with your 2ww.

Hello to everyone else - will catch up properly when I get back
Take care
Dawnxx

PS - MOnkey now on an island at the safari park, so no broken cars!!  Was a really fab day out


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are doing okay, sorry I've not been around but I've been keeping my head down as the whole 2ww thing is totally doing my head in.

I don't think I can last another day, today was terrible as I've convinced myself that its not worked as I'm sore all over and just think its going to be bad news soon.  I've been at my mates house as she's been great keeping me positive but the nagging BUT enters my head and thats it.  DH has been great but the stress of everything is horrid, good think is I've stayed away from the pee sticks!!

Is this normal??

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie- i do sympathise- the 2 ww is hell and the closer to the end you get the higher the stakes.All the best for tomorrow- will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed.

maz- can you please come round here and kick start our decorating again please? i just got the costs for the immune stuff we're having done and will pm you .

hi trixy belle and  Jo edin- welcome to our gang. Sorry you've ended up here if you know what i mean but at least we have eachb other for support. I don't know anything about zolodex but Kat will be able to help.

scots fi- great to hear its a go this week- keep us posted.

peanuts- thought you were talking about the kids and not the monkeys! sounds like you're having a good time with them.

hi to everyone else.
i had a phone call from Dr Thong today in response to my letter cancelling and he was going on about the study published last week about PGS reducing your chance of getting pregnant. very timely as Mum had just sent tme the newspaper clipping. now there's a flaw in my grand plans.i don't know who to believe as the CGH is a different technique to the PGS used here though similar.I didn't even mention to him about the immune issues( if we have them) as know he won't treat that either or change the protocol to suit me. What to do when so much  money is involved....Any comments?

love lorna xxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one.  Latest info from the hospital is that 2 out of 4 survived the thaw and are looking good for tomorrow.

Fingers crossed they make it through the night.....    

PS.  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Yvonne       

Love to all,

Fiona
x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Will do girls, but don't hold your breath for good news as I've got a bit a brown discharge going on now...  Why couldn't it hold on one more day.

Absolutely gutted!!  When to the ERI do their follow up appointments after a  ?

Yvonne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Will do girls, but don't hold your breath for good news as I've got a bit a brown discharge going on now... Why couldn't it hold on one more day.
> 
> Absolutely gutted!! When to the ERI do their follow up appointments after a ?
> 
> Yvonne


Oh bum!!!!!!! Please dont give up hope!!!!!!!!! It might be just a little bleed!!! Yes, they will still test, they will want to see your levels.

Please dont give up hope.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Check your IMs, Im about to post to you.

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie- brown is ok its red you have to be more concerned with. brown discharge could be implantation bleeding but I don't want to get your hopes up at this stage- you really won't know even if you have some bleeding till the results come back tomorrow. take care of yourself tonight and get down the clinic early. thinking of you. stay away AF!

love moonie xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

sorry about the me thread but i just got back form my hol's at 5am this morning.

came back to a letter from eri telling me to call with my aug af for tx in sept, phoned to remind them i'm on zolly & wont get an af & they brought my ivf forward to start 9th aug, hopefully i wont have to d/r due to the zolly & will be straight on to stimms.

vonnie    

jo-edin i've been on zolly this time around for 6 months, they will probably get you in for a pre treatment scan first then about 21 days after final zolly they will scan you again. if your linning looks okay you will not need anymore d/r & just go straight on to stimms. if you are not d/r enough they will give you the daily injections & just keep scanning you until they are happy with your linning. (you should hopefully be d/r enough after 3 months though)

hope everybody is well, i will catch up on posts & do more personal's tomorrow.


take care

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all 

Vonnie- sending masses of     and  . As Lorna says brown isn't always the end. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Donna- welcome back. Hope you had a fab holiday   Wow you're starting in a month! Hope all goes well and you can go straight to stimms.

Peanuts- glad the safari park was fun. Have a great time back in NI, catch you next week once you're back.

ScotsFi- masses of     for tomorrow. Glad to hear that you got 2 great embies to put back.

Lorna- not sure what to advise re Dr Thong conversation   Like all research studies you can read what you want to into the results. It's only when there is overwhelming power to studies that it becomes clear what does and doesn't work. I'm not clued up enough about the selection techniques to know if they have a + or - outcome on birth rates. Sorry. Only thing I can advise is go with your gut instinct. If you think the US is your best shot then go for it   Highly unlikely that ERI will change anything in their protocols at present and if that isn't for you then so be it. We're all here to support you whatever you decide  

Trixybelle- good to see you back. Sorry to hear that things are still a bit hard for you  . Don't rush it though a BFN takes a long time to get over and there's no easy way to do it. Try not to be too hard on yourself. You'll get there in the end. Sending lots of     your way.

Sorry just a shortish post tonight. Will catch up on more personals later. But news from me is that I start downreg on Thursday    Trying to buck myself up and get a PMA going but not really happening yet; the pessimist in me is already preparing for strike #3   Anyway enough of my burbling

Love to all, especially Vonnie  

Maz x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Vonnie: just wanted to send you a   I hope you managed to get some sleep tonight.  Wishing you lots and lots of       .  Will be thinking of you.

Maz: Good luck for d/r thurs...will you be in ERI on thurs morn?  If so maybe I will see you there? This opportunity has come about in an amazing way (getting to top of list and then treatment happening sooner rather than latter).  I have a good feeling for you - dig deep for that PMA  

Scots F1: That is great news about your embies!! I hope they find a nice comfy home tomorrow and settle in!

Peanuts: Enjoy Northern Ireland... hope Shrek 3 was a  

Finabarina:  Wow! great time at the race for life!  I'm really impressed.

Fiona Jane: Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Carys.  I hope you are recovering well and enjoying getting to know her.

Lorna: Is there any chance you can speak to the folks in LV about the study Dr T brought up?  It is so hard when you are just trying to give yourselves the best chance and the evidence seems conflicting.  At least you have a wee bit of time to consider your decision - I'm hoping that you get a strong sense of the right way to go.

Trixybelle and Jo edin - welcome!  Wishing you lots of   for your time at ERI.

OK, I'm off to escape into an episode of Dawsons Creek! I'm thinking that I won't be able to start stimms on thurs as they said I need a bleed to make my lining thinner and that hasn't happened yet  .  

Night night,
Janniexx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jannie,

I'll be at ERI at 10am for my appointment, will look out for you if you'll still be about then. Try not to worry about the lining; I know of some girls on FF who've never have a bleed during d/r but can still go onto stimms. Keep  

Enjoy Dawson's Creek   

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- OMG thursday- you'll soon get inot the swing of it again and find some positivity.no reason for it not to work- why not you this time? hard to stay positive I know but will keep everyhting crossed for you. I got a long reply from US consultant about why straight forward PGS shouldn't be done anyway for older women for the purpose of selecting "normal" embryos- its a flawed argument from the start as there is a 40-55% chance that an embryo may still be abnormal with standard FISH PGS and even more so with older women which is why it hasn;t improved birth rate. CGH is a different procedure and less invasive and damaging on the embryo and only done when you have 6 or more embryos and are 39 or younger, so my mind is fully at ease and now a bit annoyed that Dr T passing comment on something they don't even work with.( ditto the way he was about autoimmune issues with Jan when she clearly has turned out to have a problem).Anyway both consultants correct that PGS not good for this purpose. CGH still at trial stage but ongoing rates are still encouraging about 60-70% success rate with less than 2 embryos.Phew!

jannie- hope all ok on thursday- think kat didn't bleed once and was fine so fingers crossed.

nite all,
lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just a quick "hello" as I am very busy this week (got a game on Sunday and the next Saturday!!). 

As for Zolly - yes, I didn't have AF before the first appointment this year - they just used my Zolly as down regging drug. Should be fine. 

Vonnie - as Lorna (moonie) said - it may be implantation bleed .... I had that as well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!   

Hopefully will have more time end of this week to post some personals. 



Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- you busy bee!chat soon.

Maz-got further responses from US consultant forwarding me an article by a PGS centre refuting the research and explaining why and how badly flawed it was, which on top of his reasoning about it have reassured me. think I'll forward them to Dr T as its not fair of him to phone and try to put me off treatment quoting a paper which their own peers think is flawed, when he is not an expert on this area.Well, might do!

nite lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know we got a   today.  Both DH and I are gutted

Got my follow up appointment on the 31th of July so think I'll take a step back from the whole IVF thing for a bit.  Good luck to everyone and I'll be back once I get my head straight.

Yvonne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry Yvonne,  .  Whatever I type sounds so trite, take care of each other xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Fin, resisting the call to get getting absolutely hammered today.

Yvonne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yvonne, 

I'm so sorry to hear it wasn't good news. Sending a massive  . Take all the time you need to work through this; it's a hard thing to do   We'll all be here for you when you feel able to come back to the boards. Just shout anytime you need us.

Thinking of you and DH 

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie- I'm so sorry   Nothing we can say will make it any better but suffice to say many of us have been there and understand what you're going through.It will take time to grieve for this cycle but we're here to chat to help you through it.Its a huge emotional thing to go through. Take care of yourself and DH.Do what you have to to get through this next bit 

love lorna x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Vonnie,

I'm so so sorry... Take care of each other and I hope that your follow up meeting on the 31st allows you to ask all the questions you need to.  I wish things had been different for you.

 

Love Jannie xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Yvonne

So very sorry to see your news.  Really wish there was something else we could say or do to help you feel better.  Lots of love you and DH and hope you can take time to support and comfort each other     

You know we are here for you when you are ready.

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, had FET around 3.30pm, now home on sofa where I plan to stay for the next few days.  One 7 cell and one 4 cell (the 4 cell hadn't changed/increased since it was frozen at 4 cells).  Anyway, all went smoothly.  So much so that we were in and out of the hospital in about 20 minutes.  So 2ww commences now - test date 24/7/07.  PUPO    

The really good news was that we'd got the wrong end of the stick/given incomplete information yesterday.  They only defrosted 2 of the 4 yesterday and both survived - which means there are still 2 little embies    waiting for us if we should need them .....

Love to all,

Fiona
x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Thanks Fin, resisting the call to get getting absolutely hammered today.
> 
> Yvonne


Vonnie, I have sent you an IM   

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s get hammered hun


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I have been on here every day (normally twice a day) but just never seem to have time to post.  Always getting ready for work or having a quick break at work or doing my essay (or drinking lots) but just wanted to pop in for a wee bit longer tonight as so much happening for folk - to hell with the essay  

Yvonne.  I am very sorry to hear about your negative result. It is rubbish and there is nothing I can say otherwise    I hope you and your DH are helping each other through this.  I know I always turn to the drink on a bfn day (I've had 6)   but you just do what ever it takes and is right for you.  Take care.  

Maz, I can't believe your downregulating from tomorrow.  I am so excited for you.  I REALLY hope this is your turn.  

Donna, really good to hear from you.  I can't believe your next cycle has been brought forward so much.  I'm really there with you girl    even if you are from the "enemy"  

Fiona, that's great news getting straight back into the 2 week wait.  It's where we all want to be (kind off) and yet it's hell.  MAD    all the very best fo this cycle

Lorna, wow - you'v been getting some info alright.  Maybe go back to Dr Thong with the other guys response and see what he says.  There's no harm in getting all the facts - and you're definitely the girl for that.  i really admire you for that.  

Fin (Lorna)  How's you?  Have you had another counselling session yet?  Did Scott go with you?

Lanky, Kirsty, Kat, Jannie, Peauts, Trixibelle (welcome back) and Jo (welcome) hope you are all well too.  

After T in the Park, i'm keeping my head down and trying to get some essay done so toodlepip

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Scots Fi - fingers crossed and take it easy for the next fortnight.    xx

Maz - good luck for this cycle, we're overdue some good news.   

Jayne - hope the essay is going well.  I've not got another counselling session until 8th August due to her holidays but looking forward to going again...is that odd?!   I just went myself, Scott was happy to come along but I wanted to use it more for how I feel about the treatment and my self-loathing issues....need to get all that sorted. 

Hi to everyone else    

It suddenly struck me this morning in my hungover state (yes I know I'll have to cut down on those!  ), that I haven't a clue if I should be taking any additional supplements other than folic acid or those pregnacare vitamins in preparation for Oct/Nov.  What would you recommend?  Or is folic acid and a healthy diet enough?

Cheers
L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Just checking in on everyone to see what the news is...
*
Vonnie*- thinking of you 

*ScotsFi*- Glad FET went well, hope you are resting up and taking it easy. Lots of brazil nuts and pineapply juice!  Try not to go too  on the 2ww. Great news that you've still got 2  in the freezer too 
*
Jannie*- how did you get on this morning at your scan? Hope everything was ok  I did look out for you at the clinic but you must have been away by the time I got there.

*Jayne*- Thanks hun, I hope it's my turn too  Glad to hear that you're doing good and still plugging away at the essay  I saw some of T in the Park on the TV and it looked fab bet you had a great time. How long is it until you go off on holiday again now?
*
Fin*- glad the counselling is helping but shame you have to wait for a month until the next one. Re the vitamins, personally all I take is folic acid and I try to eat healthily (fruit and veg), no caffeine at all and no  but only during the cycles (outside of cycling it's the one vice that I do turn to  ) Up to you whether you want to take additional stuff and there's lots of info on the boards about this but personally I'm not sure what difference it makes 

*Kat*- you must be exhausted with all your running about after the team! Hope they win at the weekend 

*Lorna*- most impressed that Dr T phoned you up personally to discuss your letter etc.. even if he was dissing the techniques  Interesting that the US consultants also wrote back too. Definitely an area of hot debate within the profession then with a definite 'for' and 'against' camp, but the stats for CGH are certainly a lot better than straight IVF. Glad to hear you feel a bit more reassured after the letter from the US. I'm sure that Vegas will be the right thing for you to do  I've been doing a bit of scouting on the net regarding Denmark clinics too which appear to get really good rates for Europe and it's a lot cheaper than the UK too!

Everything good with me  . Was at EFREC this morning had another scan (new Dr that I hadn't met before, Indian woman name of Selma- or something like that). Waved at my fibroids as they loomed across the screen  Good news this time is no cysts but 8 follicles already brewing in ovaries. Had another dummy transfer which went fine; no idea why it never seems to go smoothly when I'm actually in for ET  Started injections in the clinic under the watchful eye of Irene, thankfully went well and I didn't cock it up  Back in 2 weeks for baseline scan 

Hope everyone else is good
Love
Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi again

Blimey!  Had no idea this forum would be so busy!  Thanks for the further info on Zoladex and the other "welcomes".  Not sure that this forum being so busy is a good thing as such but is definitely great to be able to get first hand advice from people who have been there or going through it just now.

Was really sorry to read the post from Yvonne.  Hope you are taking your own time to deal with this in your own way.  

Good luck everyone and no doubt speak soon


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Wow - you lot have been busy! I'm making a tentative step back onto the board, although we are unlikely to be ttc this year. Following all the traumas, I'm starting to feel a bit better but the GP reckons that between the meds and the time we've been through and the uncertainty about the outcome of my dad's treatment it might be as well not to add ttc (and possible further mcs) to the mix and I have to say I agree with her!

It's good to see so many new faces and to catch up with the old ones (Maz, Jayne, Kat and Lorna!). Vonnie - I'm sorry to hear about the BFN, it's just cr*p as many of us here know. And good luck to Scots Fi for the 2ww. 

I'm on holidays now, but my sister and her kids are coming to stay this time next week so I'm going to have to make the most of the peace just now. Will catch up some more.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Managed to log on with my dad's PC, but I definitely miss broadband!

Vonnie - Just wanted to add to everyone else's hugs, and say I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Make sure you and DH are taking care of each other.

Scots Fi - really glad the FET went well, keeping fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Maz - Glad your d/r started well this morning.  I'm sure it'll not tkae long to get back into the swing of things and get that PMA going!  Keep us up to date with how things are going.

Hello to everyone else, and I'll catch up properly when I get home.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

just wanted to say welcome back Jan and have a great Friday everyone else  

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Happy Friday!   Just a quickie from my desk at work...

Peanuts: Nice to hear from you, enjoy the break and hope that the dial-up connections doesn't drive your crazy...how did we live before broadband??

Kat: Nice to hear from you too - it sounds like you have your hands full! Hope things go well this weekend.

Lorna: I'm with Jayne - it is really fantastic the way you are so well informed.  Have you come to a decision about what to do?

Scots Fi: I'm really pleased that the ET went smoothly.  I hope you are tucked up on the sofa enjoying some daytime TV as I type.  Wishing you lots of     . 

Maz: We were out before 9am so missed you.  I'm glad that you have got off to a good start.  Hope the side effects are not too bad.  I had Dr Selma too that morning - call me old fashioned but I prefer a lady doctor, don't know why. How did you injection go this morning?

Brace yourself - I'm going to have a bit of a moan...sorry 

I am going for another week on the double dose - Sigh!  Cyst is bigger and lining still too thick.  Am praying for both to get smaller this week - (as someone mentioned on the forum) they think it is the cyst that is stopping the d/r from working properly.  It is exhausting having this d/regging dragging on - driving me   and turning me into  .  They said that if the cyst was over 3cm then they would drain it - (it was 2.8 x 2.8 so they are leaving it...).  So I have to go back next thursday and they will see what is happening.  I think I will scream or just pop right there in the scan room   if I have to go for a 5th week!  Latest worry is what happens when a cyst is drained?  Can anyone fill me in? It doesn't sound too nice.

Hello to Lanky, Fin, Trixibelle, Jan  and Jo (and everyone else   ) have a great weekend girlies!
Love Jannie xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning Afternoon All 

Jan- fab to see you back  Have missed you  Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better these days  I'm sure the GP is right and you need a bit of time away from ttc given everything else that's been going on these past few months. Had hoped that things were going well with your Dad's treatment but I take it they are still choping and changing things to try and acheive remission. Sending you both masses of    for a good outcome. Hope you have a good summer break and enjoy your time with the kids and your sister. Take care babe 

Dawn- isn't FF just addictive  you'll even suffer dial up just to log on and catch up on the news! Hope your having a great few days back in NI with the family. Catch up with you when you get back.

Jannie- am sorry to hear that you are still dragging on with the d/r. Had hoped things might have been good to go this week. Don't have any experience with larger cysts I'm afraid but I'm sure Lorna and Kat will be able to advise. Main thing is to do whatever is necessary to allow you to progress with the cycle I suppose  Hope you're not feeling too stressed out about it  These days I'm usually pleasantly surprised when I go for a scan and they aren't able to find something new and unusaul with my insides   Keep   

Jayne- hope the essay is going well  and you're having a great Friday too 

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend. I'm on a night out tonight with work so not sure how I'm going to get away with not drinking  Think I'll need to buy all the drinks so I can pretend I'm on something  Would lie and say I was on medication but the drawback to being a Pharmacist is that all your colleagues know that in reality you can drink on pretty much everything apart from metronidazole and disulfram. If I say I'm on those then I've either got to pretend to have raging dental abcess, a personally embarrasing infection  , or a serious alcohol problem  Which of the 3 should I choose?

Take care all
Love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- good to see you back and chatting  Enjoy the quite before the rellies descend. Hope your dad is doing OK? good advice not to attempt tx/pregnancy yet- with all the immune tx you will need you need to be really ready 

Maz- glad to hear you're officially non eventful inside  How is the d/r going- kicked in yet Personally i would go with the alcohol problem for the gossipers 

jannie-  there are few things worse than d/r for a long time and your's is starting to sound like a zoladex down reg. its so frustrating to be held up at the first hurdle.Flaming cyst  I've managed to avoid having a cyst drained( always been found at pre tx and needed monitoring before i could start d/r and disappeared withing 6 weeks) but I understand that cysts this size are drained in the same way they collect eggs. i.e. via vagina wall under sedation I'm guessing  as some are drained at EC.Bigger ones need a laparoscopy as they have to check if needs pathology etc.hope next week is better.I'm having cycle in oct in Las vegas 

scots fi- hope the 2ww is still happy and optimistic? 

hi everyone else.
went out for my birfday yesterday( meal and Harry Potter- wanted something mindless and went to pub night before!)- and the sun shone  off to meet some friends tonight for dinner- my diet is not going well... 

lorna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi jannie

I think moonchild is right that if they need to drain the cysts then it is done in a similar way to the egg collection.  I have got 2 x 3 cm cysts on my left ovary and started on Zoladez just over a month ago (2months to go!) It may be different as mine are related to endometriosis however I was also told if they stayed this size they would not need to drain them so fingers crossed.  Had terrible pain going on last night so hoping that is the cysts crumpling under the strain of the zoladex rather than them growing to grapefruit size or something!!  Who knows.  Hopefully yours shouldn't get any worse with your on-going down regulation - I am finding it so hard to be patient as well.  Not really too grumpy yet (at least I don't think so.....) but hot flushing like a right nightmare during the night!  I think the other option for draining them is via laparoscopy which I had done in January this year - I am pretty sure they told me they probably wouldn't do it again this way if I do need to have them drained.
Hope that helps!
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Lorna, Happy (belated) birthday!  Bet you got a very cheap pressie....as your saving for Vegas  

Maz, I got some antibiotics today and I made Stuart ask the pharmasist if I could drink alcohol   I'm going to a 40th party tonight and to Glasgow to see my friend tomorrow so was imperative!  I got three days worth of antibiotics last weekend for cystitus but I put a wee sample in and got a phonecall saying stop them (too late - already finished the three day course)   and take these new ones as the infection I had is immune to the first lot!  I knew it was a UTI and not just cystitus.  Part of me thinks I should get my second lot free as the first lot didn't work but then I think about the times I've been prescrived zoladex (£130 or something like that) and paid £6.85 not forgetting the 10K of fertility treatment on the NHS....I'll shut up!    Have a great time out tonight.  

Jannie, it is SO frustrating when things are delayed but at least you're still going forward.  When I cycles in March loads of folk on the thread had their treatment cancelled so hang on in there  

Well, I'm out tonight.  Trying to juggle not spending too much money and keeping the calories down.  Blinking tough.  Will do my best.  Better eat something or I'll get a tad too tipsy for my own good  

Speak soon

Jayne

Jo, I see you've just been on. The good thing about side effects of medication is you know it's working   so that's great.  Hope your cysts are crumpling as we speak/type


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all  

I thought I should post something to bring us back off page 2 - it's all gone quiet.... 

Well, all fine and nothing to report here.  Continuing to take it easy with feet up on the sofa (with the exception of Friday night when I went to see Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - it was fabby!)

Hope you've all had a nice weekend, bithday parties, American football, birthday celebrations (belated  best wishes Lorna!), meals withfriends etc... hope not too many suffering with the effects of   this morning!    I've just had another glass of pineapple juice! yum!  

OK, not much else to report, so I'm off to watch more TV.... (yawn).... 

Fiona
x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Evening all,

Hope you've all had a good weekend.
We were at a wedding reception last night which was good but I was very good and hardly drank so felt fine today...I was polishing my halo this morning as Scott was ill in bed with a hangover!   Thought I'd better start cutting down on alcohol in preparation...
Had a lazy day today, cut the grass in the morning then just lazed about.  Had a panic a few minutes ago as one of my kittens brought in a bird...my babies are growing up!  

Lorna - Happy belated birthday  , hope you made it last over the weekend too! 

ScotsFi - got my fingers crossed and hope your taking it easy.    

Jayne - hope you've had a good weekend and the hangover isn't too bad.  

Hi to you all and hoping for a good week  

Take care 
L xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

I am only back home and hour ago, and already I'm on here!!  Sad isn't it! 
Had a fab few days at home with my family, even though the weather wasn't great.  Did lots of shopping, even managed to drag DH, and ended up having to buy an extra bag to bring all our new stuff back with us.  

Have been trying to catch up with the posts (so glad I'm back to a broadband connection!), you've all been busy, and most of you have been having a drunken weekend by the sounds of things!

Lorna - Sorry to hear you've had a rollercoaster of a week between Dr T and the US consultants, but glad you've come to a final decision about txt in Vegas.  Definitely think you should send the US doctors response back to DrT to inform him of the 'other camps' position on the research.  

Donna - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your txt in Aug, and hope you have a fab holiday.

Jannie - Can't believe you've got another week d/r, bad cyst  !  Really hoping things start to move this week, and you can move onto the next stage.  Sending you lots of    .  
Shrek 3 was good ta, although Princess Fiona is pregnant, and ends up with triplets at the end - why does it sometimes feel like everyone else in the world is pregnant!!  Yes, I know its only a movie - an animated one at that, but you know what I mean   

Scots Fi - how are you doing on your 2ww?  Hope you're taking it easy.  Its great news that you've got 2 frosties waiting for you.  Sending you lots of    

Maz - How's the d/r going?  So come on then, what excuse did you use for your night out?  I'm hoping it was the alcohol problem - that should give people something to talk about!!

Kat - hope the games on Sat & Sun went well.  How are you doing?

Jan - welcome back to the board.  Hope you're enjoying your holiday, and managed to get some peace and quite before the rellies arrive!

Vonnie -   hope you're doing ok and you and DH are taking care of each other.

 to everyone else, hope you had a fab weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

totally knackered after yesterday, am sunburnt, and my quads are hurting from the constant kneeling down ... we had players dropping like flies with injuries!!! 

*Vonnie* - so sorry about your BFN, hun!!!    Hope you and DH are doing ok (gosh, that sounds soooo stupid... of course you're not doing ok!!!  ). Just rant on here if you need us.

*Maz* - well, there you go! So glad you got your tx brought forward. How's d/r doing? Side effects?

*Jan *- HELLO, HUN!!! BIIIIG  to you! I agree with all the others and your GP ... the whole last year was not very relaxing for you and you probably need lots of "me time" and time off the whole tx and treatments!!

*Scots Fi* - how's the  going? Do you have enough DVDs to watch  So keeping my fingers crossed!! How long a break did you have between last cycle and FET?

*Jannie* - can't believe you have such a trouble with the cysts!!  At least mine behaved in the past during tx ... they only grow like stupid when I am NOT doing tx!! 

*Mimou* - how was the wedding, hun? I was thinking of you last week Saturday while at work ... thought it would be a fab day when the sun was out the morning, but then there was the horrible rain ...  Hope you had a great day anyway and enjoying your honeymoon now.

*Lorna *- So sorry about sitting between US consultants and Dr T!! It's not fair of Dr T to put you in that situation when he doesn't have any better help/plan for you, does he?  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! 

*Jayne* - good luck with the papers! I haven't had my head in the books since May and really should get studying/revising again if I want to re-sit the exam soon (I expect next time will be end of August).

*Donna* - you're back on tx? Cycling in August Fingers crossed for you!!!

*Fin* - Take the folic acid, eat healthily, do exercise and I stepped back from black tea/coffee (not that I drink coffee) and alcohol about 3 weeks before I started d/r. Hope you're doing ok.

*Jo *- how's the Zoladex going? Are you having side effects? My brain went a bit mush after the first 3 months!! 

Hi to everyone else I may have forgotten in the personals.

As for me ... trying to keep up with housework, wolves paperwork, working 2 days a week + overtime ... have follow-up appointment with Dr Raja later today (3:30pm) and then will see how it goes. Feel like I really could do with a holiday away, but Doug wants to go with whatever the consultants say ....  If it makes a difference to our chances, I suppose he's right .... will update you later today or sometime this week (somehow time just runs away from me).

Off to get yet another player registered .... speak soon!

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just a quick post as i'm at work, i was at eri this morning for a pre treatment scan with the intention of starting again on aug 9 th if i was d/r enough, during the scan dr raja broke the news that everything looked okay & they were starting me on buserelin today & starting my stimms on thursday     , back on the rollercoaster 2 months earlier that expected with no time to dwell on it  .

will deff catch up tonight

take care 



donna


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

I hope you had good weekends!  We had our hands full with the kittens (Ms Tibbs and Hobbs) who are extremely cute! I must try and get a picture of them on the board.  Thanks girls for the sympathy re: cysts and d/regging - it is appreciated.  I am just back from the loo (TMI sorry) but I think I might be spotting a bit - so fingerscrossed it is AF (never thought I'd say that   ).

Kat: Hope you are recovering after the weekend.  Good luck for the appt today, I hope that you get a clear sense of the way forward. 

Mimou:      

Jo: Thanks so much for the advice re: cysts.  3 months on Zoladez - that sounds really tough... I have found a cure for night sweats!  My DH was away on sat night and when I woke up boiling up and just moved onto his side of the bed and it was deliciously cool, then when I got too hot again I would roll back on to my side and it was cool (repeat as required).  Mentioned the whole double bed to myself idea to DH but strangely he wasn't much up for it     he he!

Lorna: Happy Birthday!  .  I'm going to see Harry Potter on wednesday night and then am looking forward to getting the new book when it comes out.  Hoping that I will be avoiding the whole cyst draining thing...

Maz: How are you getting on?  Are the side effects kicking in?  Hope you are feeling happy and healthy.

Scots Fi: Thinking of you      

Jayne: Sorry to hear about the cystitus, my sister has just had it and also needed double dose of antibiotics.  Hope these new ones knock it on the head. How was your night out?

Peanuts: I totally know what you mean about animations having babies! I am finding that whatever I read or watch on TV there is something about IVF or fertility.  You cannie escape!  At coffee today everyone was talking about people falling pregnant by accident and I was sitting there thinking 'how can it be that easy?   ' Glad you had a nice time with your family in NI, nice to have you back!

Ozzie: Just caught your post...No time like the present eh?!  Wishing you the very best for this cycle   

Hello to Vonnie, Lanky, Fin, Jan and everyone else.
Love Janniexx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Oh dear - only just found this site and seem to be addicted already!!

Kat - hope your appointment went OK today?  I think am surviving the Zoladex OK - main complaint really being not sleeping too well and getting a bit too hot every now and again.  Went for some acupuncture today - not really sure what I think about all of that, but if nothing else it is doing me good having something in my diary to get me through the weeks until we start things in September and hopefully it will help with the side effects as well.  

Jannie - nice tip for keeping cool at night!  I have a very sweet and patient husband who for the moment is putting up with my restlessness and very bizarrely he seems to be joining in with the hot flushes!  Both cooking of an evening!!  I invested in a 99p fan thing from the chemists and he seems to be using it more than me!  Hope you get started on things soon.

Would be good to hear anyone's advice on what to do during the 2 week wait.... ScotsFi - no doubt you will have some current thoughts! (hope you are doing OK?)  Do most people take the whole time off work?  I was planning on taking annual leave at this point but on speaking to acupuncture lady today she thought I was nuts and should take sick leave.  I think the ERI staff suggested going back to work would be OK so just wondered what other people's experience of this is?  My boss has been quite understanding so far but don't want to push my luck and we have some holiday to take in any case...  

Thanks all!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey girls- quickie.

donna- great news- good luck!
jo-edin- defo take sick leave- get your Gp to sign you off and if they are resistent tell them you're still recovering from the op and drugs etc. mind you some girls find it better to work to stay sane- depends how you feel If you stay off like i do- make sure you have lots of things to take your mind off it but no heavy stuff either way.No hoovering etc. good luck!

jannie- I loved harry potter- quite dark and scary for kids. kittens - sooo cute ! good luck for your scan this week- hope cyst is going!

dawn- I'm with you on seeing pregnancy all around even on the toons!Give us a break!

kat- how did you get on today?

I'm off to GP tomorrow to see what tests they'll do and to get swabs for recurrent infection where the sun don't shine. I'm scared as i wrote her a letter with some info she needed but also made my point about how unjust the system is and how we've had to pay for stuff in was entitled to on NHS and why paying for simple blood tests is unfair. Just thought i wouldn't let her away with it this time.....oops!

love lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again!!  

Donna - wowsy, that's quick! Keeping fingers crossed that you will be ok for stims ... and then it's soon EC for you!!!  

Jo - I took time off both times for the 2WW - partly got time off because I was in pain from the EC anyway and my doc wrote a note for me, so effectively just had 1 week off. They say you can live life as normal during 2WW but us girlies here seem to try to take it easy - read: lying on the couch and watch DVDs!  

As for the appointment - Dr Raja said that if our pregnancy wasn't meant to be then it wasn't meant to be. No change in dates or longer time taking pessaries would have changed anything. The usual: Keep taking folic acid and lose some weight. Well, I am still on detox, thinking of re-introducing white meat and seafood after next week. Am currently down to 82kg (after starting back at 86/87 after the whole rollercoaster with the chemical pregnancy, BFP and then BFN) - and that's all without GYM work, just don't have time for it right now but hope to start again, probably Wednesday.

Dr Raja also recommended going with an FET (October or November) as we have very good grade  from the LHB funded cycle. We're going to discuss that this week and then phone them back with our decision. Was surprised that Doug brought up holiday, and Dr Raja said holiday would be good as it would get stress down. Ah well... we'll see. 

Went to see Harry Potter and had three scoops of B&J - FIL caught us with it and Doug phoned his mum just in case FIL is mentioning it ... had a big upset there along the lines "You just got the doctors advice about diet and you go and eat ice cream - you will end up with speed diet in September" yaddiyaddiyaddi ... I am soooo fed up with that behaviour!! It's not as if we have ice cream all the time, we hardly have ice cream at the cinema anyway (once a year if that's it at all!!!) and didn't have big lunches etc. And I have been on detox nearly 100% since our negative early June!!! ARRRGGGHHH!!!!     I just don't like it when people put their oar in my life that much ... my side of the family never would do that. They'd just say "Enjoy the ice cream and don't forget to go back on the diet in the evening/next day" (in a funny tone as well). 

Ok, enough ranting ... just watching the movie "Wimbledon" on ITV2 ... not gripping, but there you go. Doug's been asking questions about the Harry Potter books again so think I'll have to re-read "Halfblood Prince" after I've read the "Deathly Hollows" so I can answer questions!!  

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going to apologise in advance as this is a 'me me me' post.  

I've been doing so well recently with being positive and upbeat but it all came crashing down today. I woke up this morning and just felt sad.  It also didn't help that a girl at work brought in her new baby, who was born about 3 weeks after I would've been due.  
It brought to the fore all the feeling about how unfair this all is and I felt so bitter.  I'm ashamed to say I ignored her and the baby...I'm normally fine with babies but I think it was all a bit close to home coupled with me feeling low anyway.  I just kept thinking what did I do wrong, maybe it's lifes way of telling me that I'd make a rubbish mum and maybe I shouldn't go for IVF.
Yes I know this is all self-pitying and you;re sitting there thinking, "god get a grip woman" and I feel embarrased as a lot of you have been through so much more and yet you are still positive and nice people too.
Scott and I had a great chat tonight, well I say chat but it probably was mostly me crying and him cuddling me!   I was telling him how I'm so scared of the treatment in October, and the lack of control of not knowing how my body will react to the drugs. I'm scared that if the treatment fails then how will I cope...it'll just reinforce what a failure I am...then there's also the fear that what if it does work, I know only too well what can go wrong and then how will I manage.  I don't know if I can go through all that hurt again.  Though at the same time I know I can't not have the treatment as I'll always wonder what if...vicious circle huh! 

I don't know what I hope to achieve by posting this and please don't feel you have to reply.  I just need a good nights sleep and hopefully will wake up tomorrow brighter and more positive.

Thank you for reading if you've got this far.

L xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Fin, 

biiiiiig    from me!!! 
Don't worry, I don't think we'd think "get a grip"!! I had the same situation yesterday at the game actually. Our previous treasurer showed up with his wife ... and their little baby girl. I heard that Rachel was pregnant, but didn't know when she'd be due, and considering that they hadn't been in contact with us for about a year now I was a bit shocked to see Euan with the baby carrier thing. Their girl was born 7 weeks ago. 

And yes, I was totally jealous and frustrated. Rachel is bigger/heavier than me and a smoker ... now that's giving you a nice perspective, eh? Why do I have to have so much trouble to get pregnant? unfairness of life. 

But didn't want to turn this post into a big rant from me ... just wanted to let you know that we're here if you need to rant or have a good cry.  

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fin and kat    

Kat- sounds like the same old follow up advice- somehow falling way short because they can't do anything else ohter than try again.The positive thing to hang on to is your great frosties-at least you won't have to repaet the full hell of drugs and you have  agood chance with them. i know there is a funding issue here but you'll make whatever decision is right for you. I'm so angry at your FIL butting his nose in  For crying out loud- if you can't enjoy an ice cream whenever you want one lifes not worth living. talk about  sapping  your energy when you were just trying to de stress and be "normal". Grrr! Anyway ice cream is an excellent source of calcium for women.I'm impressed you';re still on detox- I didn'\t last more than a few days tho still eating healthily so well done you. some extra weight is not the reason you're not pregnant yet- how come so many obese women get pregnant at the drop of a hat? you were so near last time- you know you can make hatching blastocysts which implant.If you think about the fact that 30% of a fertile young womans eggs are genetically abnormal- it explains why it is often down to the luck of the draw which embryos are selected and can make a pregnancy. next time  Also its not your fault you have fertiltity problems so please don't blame yourself- its so easy to do this- we all do at some point.

Fin- honey.No one on here is thinking any such thing. the thing to remember is everyone is at different stages of their journey- ( from my perspective- everyone reacts differently)when you're starting out IVF for the first time its scary but also a sense of excitment as this could be  the answer and you feel supported at last by the drs doing something positive. After you've started to experience negative cycles the hope can be very hard to maintain, desperation starts to set in and fear of what if this isn't going to work for me, what then? I never used to have a problem with babies and pregnacies, but after my 3rd failed cycle there I had a very hard time feeling bitter that IVF was not working for me and feeling jealous and totally out of character when I saw pregnant women.its normal-it just may not be openly discussed even on here.Theres always a  conflict of being happy for girls who've had successsful tx but feeling sad for yourself.you sound really raw just now honey- i was there myself recently.the only thing that helps me is working out a plan and getting behind it.its normal to feel terrified about starting another cycle as you know you're opening yourself up to more potential pain, but the way I've got my head round it is actually the pain of giving up and trying to live childless is much worse than the pain of trying .Sounds like you're in a similar position.I really thought( which i never thoguht i would) I'd had enough after 3 cycles.Having done the research and found different treatments out there which will at the very least give me some answers as to why its not working I feel hopeful about the next cycle.I'm afraid i'd given up feeling hopeful about more of the same.There is no reason why your next cycle might not be successful- every cycle increases your chances of success.I'd recommend trying to have a break from the pressures of tx and do something that moves your life forward in other areas whether its redecorating a room, taking up a new hobby, going away for a break with dh etc.Life can feel so out of control with IF its good to reclaim something. here to chat anytime- you can pm  me.

love lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Fin - sending you the biggest  .  Please don't apologise for the 'me' post, we're all here for you and each other no matter what stage of treatment and whether its an up or a down in this mad rollercoaster of emotions.  Its so hard dealing with other peoples pregnancies and babies - always seem to catch me off-guard at that most in random moments.  There's no need to 'get a grip', as Kat and Lorna have said, these feelings of jealousy, frustration, sadness, bitterness, etc are normal, even though a bit of a taboo especially to those that don't have IF issues.  I know its a really scary thought of making that first step to start treatment - we've all been there at some stage.  For me I felt much more stressed, worried, out of control, etc prior to starting treatment, than when I started - because at that point you are making progress, no matter how slow sometimes, towards your dream.  None of us are failures, and our IF issues are not our fault, its all just one of the things that life has thrown in our way - sh*t I know, but as hard as it is we need to try to be as positive as possible that our dreams will happen.  Sending you lots of    , and hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Kat - Sorry you didn't get more answers from Dr Raja - I think thats the reason I've put off a follow up!  Hope you have a good chat and come to a decision re FET that suits you and Doug.  Well done you for losing 4kg, and without going to the gym, thats fab.  Would like you to pass on a message to your FIL, but don't think they would allow me to post it here - lots of swear words!  I also have interfering in-laws who think they do and say the right thing - gets harder and harder to grin and bear it sometimes.  But lets face it, without them you wouldn't have Doug!  

Donna - congrats on starting stimms so soon - wishing you lots of luck and    for your treatment.

Jannie - hope the kittens are behaving and still being cute.  Don't think I'd ever say this - but come on AF!!

Lorna - how did you get on at GP's?  Hope ranting letter did the trick and they're able to do all the tests you need.

Jo-edin - Definitely take a few days off after ET with feet up and taking it very easy.  But I've always gone back to work for the second week to try to take my mind of things.  But again we are all different, so its what suits you and your situation thats best - as long as you take it easy.

Roma - thinking of you at the minute, hope you are doing ok.  Sending you a big  .

Hi to everyone else.  Need to hit the sac - in London tomorrow with works, so on the 06.20 flight - yeah!! 

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Dawn, Lorna & Kat - thank you so much for your replies  .  I'm feeling much better today, I went out for a run last night and doing exercise always help to lift my mood.  I know I've got a lot of issues to sort out but I've got my 2nd counselling session in 3 weeks which should help, I just wish it was sooner though.  I'll no doubt have plenty more wobbles over the next few months but it does help to have you guys here.  

Dawn - hope your day in London wasn't too tiring...take care xx

Lorna - thanks for the offer of sending you a wee message, I will do xx  How did you get on at the doctors?  It's shocking that you have to fight for every bit of help but well done you on sending the letter xx

Kat - looks like we might be having treatment about the same time if you go for the FET    I can't believe the comments from your FIL, it's none of his business!  I'm impressed you've been on the detox for so long...well done you!  I've just pre-ordered the new Harry Potter book so guess what I'll be doing on Saturday afternoon!   Was the film good?

Jo - how is your acupuncture going?  I went for 4 months last year and fell pregnant in the September, though it was ectopic but it did help chill me out a bit.

Jannie - how are your kittens doing?  You'll deifnitely have to post piccies.  My wee babies are nearly 1 now but they've been so much fun and got great wee personalities.  I'd never been a cat person until we got ours now I'm a cat bore!! 

Donna - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle xx 

Scots Fi - how are you doing?  Hope your 2ww isn't driving you too mad, take care xx 

Hope everyone else is well  

I'd better get back to work and supposed to be setting up new pc's but it's not going according to plan hence distracting myself by being on here!  

L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All 

Sorry I've not been posting, no idea where the last few days have gone  Had a totally lazy weekend and spent most of Saturday in my dressing gown  Went to see the new HP movie on Sunday afternoon. It was fab! Loved it, which surprised me as that one was probably my least favourite book. I've got my pre-order in with Amazon too so expecting to spend this Saturday in dressing gown as well   

All well with me so far. Am 7 days into downreg now and the injections are same old same old, occasional red and itchy and have drawn blood a couple of times  Feeling pretty tired but that might just be because I'm not sleeping too great at the minute. Have also got a new bike and started cycling to work, so the body isn't used to the exercise  Anyone know what the advise is about exercise when going through IVF. Should I be cycling during cycling 

*Fin*-  so glad to hear that you are feeling better today  We all have our 'wobbles' from time to time and the wonderful thing is we also have FF to pick us up again when it happens  Hope the counselling session in 3 weeks goes well  You'll be on treatment before you know it and as Dawn has said you do tend to pick up then as it feels as if at least something is happening rather than the limbo period.

*Dawn*- poor you on the red eye flight  Hope your day in London goes well, don't work too hard  Glad you had a good time over in NI and treated yourself with the shopping. I did that in M&S last week too and came home with about 10 new tops/t-shirts  they've got some nice stuff in just now.

*Lorna*- well done you writing to your GP  Hope this means that they will at least do some blood tests for you on the NHS. Are you still going off to London for the immune stuff too? Hope that goes well. Won't be long until you are in Vegas for your next cycle. Am really excited for you and admire you for doing all your research and deciding this is the way forward for you both. Got everything crossed    Hope you had a great birthday last week. Many belated happy returns     Hope DH spoiled you rotten too 

*Kat*- you have been a busy bee  know what you mean about the baby thing too. We had friends announce their 2nd on Friday and others their 3rd on Saturday  Managed to get the cards sent off but can't face the present buying yet  Sorry to hear you didn't get a lot from the follow up with Dr Raja. Personally I've never found them all that useful either; just the usual story of same old same old (I can understand why Lorna decided it wasn't for her anymore). Good for you though with sticking to the detox and losing 4kg already. You deserve a treat and a littel B&J never harmed anyone  ( I had a scoop at the cinema on Sunday too!)

*Jayne*- How was the weekend of partying? Hope you enjoyed yourself. Poor you though with the UTI  , they can be so painful. Hopefully you've got the right antibiotics now!

*Donna*- OMG    can't believe they've just started you off already. That must have been a bit of a shock! Still at least it means no time to think about thinks or dwell too much. Hope all goes to plan and you'll be on stimms from tomorrow. I'm not in again until a week tomorrow and hopefully will be ok for stimms too, so I'll just be a week behind you  We can go  together on the 2ww.

*Jannie*- hope that all is going well now and that it was Af showing up. Hopefully things will be fine for tomorrow and you can get to go to stimms. Sending masses of    your way. Fingers crossed that the cyst has reduced too 

*Jo*- glad the zolly hasn't been too bad so far (touch wood). I'm going back for acupuncture next week, although have left it a little late into this cycle. I did it last cycle round too and although it was a BFN in the end at least I felt as if I was doing something else. No-one ever tells you how much it hurts though , think I prefer the downreg injections to the acupuncture needles    It's a bit of a difficult one re the 2ww and what to do. First cycle I took 2 weeks off but got really bored and drove myself , second cycle I was only off for first week of EC/ET and then back to work but was sore, tired and irritable and spent all my time on FF anyway  Not sure what's best to be honest, main thing is just to do what you feel would be best for you personally. As far as I can tell it makes not a jot of difference to the outcome 

*Mimou*- you back from honeymoon yet? Looking forward to seeing the photos. Hope married life is treating you well so far  

*ScotsFi*- how you doing? Hope you're taking it easy and relaxing on your 2ww. Half way there by now. Lots of    to you too.

*Jan*- hope you're having a good summer holiday so far and enjoying yourself with sister and the family 

*Vonnie*-  hope you and DH are holding together ok. Thinking of you 

Phew  personals done so should really get back to work now   to anyone else that I've missed (sorry  )

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

maz- glad to hear your surviving! My sleep patterns were out last time for the whole cycle and beyond which isn;t good- hope your's settles soon. I think excercise is a difficult call- they say no high impact aerobic stuff, then Zita says nothing other than walking gentle yoga for stims as it diverts bood away from ovaries etc and most say probably don't take up new excercise you're not used to. ( think of all the free radicals)but if it keeps you sane then thats probab;y more important! good on you fit girl!

Fin-you've just reminded me to order HP book. I liked order of the phoenix the least too but thought the film was very good.You'll enjoy it.

Saw GP yesterday and she was extremely nice. She had the letter on her desk but didn;t mention it and didn;t mention me having to pay for anything( yet) . however there were a lot she doesn't have access to eg most of sexual health screen. I spoek to GUM clinics this morning- get this- altho you can get basic sexual health screen free on NHS, at Kirkcaldy they charge you £35 per test for a paper copy. That totalled £540 for us both.I thought freedom of info meant you were entitled to copies? Edinburgh don't do paper copies at all even if you pay for it, so we're having to go to Glasgow to get it done for free with free access to results. Any little helps.I'm tearing my hair out. Off to london on sunday for immune and other tests and had some done at GPs today and yesterday.Its not for the faint hearted!Still lots of nice things planned for London.Back wednesday.

hope everyone has a good few days, good luck with tx,

love lorna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Working from home at the moment - although use the term "working" very loosely!  I really am finding this site very useful (and way too distracting from doing any work!) -  everyone is so supportive and think I will now go into the whole process so much more realistic than I might have done.  I guess I have been quite optimistic about things so far, but it is definitely good to hear of the things that might and do happen...

Thanks for the advice on what to do with work during 2 week wait.  I can be quite flexible with taking annual leave at the last minute so will see how I am feeling.  My husband was hoping to book some time off in advance but I think he will now just wait and see how things go.  Am thinking of sending him to the GP as he still seems to be getting hot flushes along with me!!  Very sweet of him to join in but can't be right!!!

Kat - hope you are doing OK with deciding what to do next.  Dr Raja is also on my case to lose weight!  Have managed to lose a few pounds so far mainly from going swimming, cycling and running but is not falling off by any means.  Was a strange consultation with him as he said my BMI was at the top end of OK and I should try and lose some weight.  Was fine with this as am definitely at the heaviest I have ever been, but as I left the room he said - yes, if you can lose 2 stone please!!!!  Is clearly not going to happen by September but was assured by the nurse that where I am at will be OK for treatment so just have to see what I can do before then (just back from a swim!)  Trying not to get too worked up about it in amongst everything else.

Fin - glad you are feeling better.   I know even as a newcomer to all this I have had some pretty horrendous days and who knows what is around the corner for me but you are right, there is so much support available on this forum and good that you are booked to see the counseller too.  I started the acupuncture when I started taking the Zoladex and to be honest have no idea whether it is helping or not but not feeling to bad overall so will keep at it.  Just can't help thinking it will not be doing me any harm and the acupuncturist seems to think that there are certain things not right with my body that she is able to work on - she lost me when she started with the ying and the yang!  I think I just feel better for having things in my diary - even if it is another Zoladex injection or acupunture needles in my head!  Am thinking once I have to start with daily injections it will be a breeze after all these other needles. 

Maz - hope you are doing OK - thanks for your advice.  Is very weird the acupuncture thing and glad to hear that you think these needles are more sore than the IVF ones as have been a bit worried about that!  I have been having heated needles put in my tummy.  I thought she was having a laugh at first - especially when she said that I had quite a cold tummy!  Is one way of sorting it out I suppose!!  Hope everything goes OK for you and you can get some advice on cycling while cycling! - no idea I am afraid!

Really better attempt to do some work - hope everyone else reading this is doing well and enjoys the Edinburgh sunshine this evening - maybe summer is with us at last!

Jo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got long sorry just been trying to catch up with you all, caelan is alot better now thanks for all your thoughts gave us a bit of a frieght  my computer is st ill broken but have nicked scotts laptop for now although he will prob steal it  back soon 

lorna good luck for immune testing honey 

jan welcome back honey been thinking of you 

vonnie so sorry to hear yuur news honey sending you and dh a big hug

donna thats good they have brought tx forward

jayne how are you?

fin honey sending you a big hug we all know how hard infertility and tx is, dont feel bad

jo-edin welcome honey

maz glad you enjoyed your lazy weekend

ok have to run will try to get back on soon

take care and hi to everyone i have missed hope you are all well

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

not a very long message, just have to defend FIL here ... it's actually my MIL who is sticking her oar in all the time...    

Ok, tired ... have to check e-mail and then will go off to beddybo's!!  

Kat


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi ladies

Very quick one - well past my bed time!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  I've been really busy at work again.  Am applying for promotion at the moment (nothing like keeping stress levels nice and low   ).  However, went to see "The Flying Scotsman" it was fabby.  Nice to do something relaxing with DH and friend who is visiting from Canada this week.

Thank you so much for all you kind wishes and   .  It's so comforting and really helps to get through 2ww.  Feels really weird cos it was a non-medicated "natural" FET, so no symptons from stimming, EC or pessaries - nothing.  Just feel totally normal, well as normal as I'm likely to get   .  My test date is Tuesday, which would be day 29 of my cycle. Since this is natural FET no reason why my period shouldn't arrive on time (27/28 days) - so basically, it is all dependant on this weekend.  Will probably test Sunday (I know it's naughty, but really want to have a day at home if it is negative and it really should be clear by then whether it has worked or not.)

So sorry no time for personals just now.  Will catch up at the weekend - maybe with news??

Love,      and    to all of you.

Jo-edin - re: the time off question - do what you think is right for you.  When I had my fresh cylce I took 1 week annual leave (whilst I was stimming) and a week sick leave for the EC and ET.  I then went back to work for 2nd week of 2ww.  This time, with FET, I took the afternoon of ET (wednesday) and 2 days following as sick leave.  I went back to work on Monday (essentially 2nd week of 2ww).  Personally I found it helpful to have stuff to keep mind occupied (and I've had no shortage of that!!), but as I said, do what is right for you.  YOu might want to be a bit more conservative if you have a physically demanding job?

Right, 

Bed!!!!

Fiona
x


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I hope everyone is feeling OK. 
I am feeling a bit confused at the moment. I started on the pill after my negative ICSI cycle to control endometriosis but the GP told me to stop it as I had a migraine which started with a strange feeling down one side. We went to see Dr Raja on Tuesday and as I was unhappy about going back on zoladex due to side effects he said it should be OK to go back on the pill. I am in a dilemma now about whether to go back on the pill or risk the endometriosis coming back and not be on any medication at the moment. I know there are no definite answers but I would appreciate any advice you can give me.
Fiona D.


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,
I wanted to post as I know I haven't been on the site for a while.  I have still been reading what everyone else has been up to, and lurking here, but didn't want to write recently as I had some stuff going on.
Sorry for those of you that I have not really had any contact with - there is always lots of new names on the site so its hard to keep up with everyone, especially as  I haven't been a regular for a while.  A special Hi to Lorna, Maz, Cat, Jan and Donna - I wanted to tell you my news as I didn't want you to think I had disappeared off the face of the earth especially when you have all been so kind..  I discovered i was pregnant in April, (clomid) but was extremely insecure about it all because of my two recent preg losses, anyway things have progressed, and I am now 16 weeks.  We have had 4 scans and things are looking good so far, but still have a scan at 20wks, so don't feel that we are totally out of the woods yet. Obviously we are over the moon, but still worried that it will be taken away from us.  I hope this news doesn't upset anyone, as i know all too well how hard it is to hear of others news.
I am still really interested in how you are all getting on and thinking about you all going through treatment and hoping you have good news soon.  good luck to you espeically maz in you current tx.
Lots love MJ


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

maisie- lovely to hear from you and with such great news.I'll keep my fingers crossed for your scan- you must be scared but stay positive- This is a different baby and no reason why it shouldn't be healthy. keep us posted.

fiona D- thats a tricky one. I don't have experience of zoladex but I did read recently that  migraine sufferers can't take the pill. However you want to control the endo to give you the best chance of getting pregnant. I would phone one of the nurses you know at ERI , tell her you're in a dilemma and can she ask Dr thong for his opinion or in fact ask to speak to dr thong for a second opinion- though he can be difficult to understand at times. The 2 opinions are different becasue they are both looking after your welfare in a different way.\

lxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

MJ, that's fab news!! Thanks for keeping us in the loop! keeping fingers crossed for your 20 weeks scan!!  

Fiona D - mmmh... Migraine is nasty as it is ... Fortunately I didn't have lots of side effects from Zoladex so would probably prefer this to  a pill that gives me migraine attacks. Get them without pill anyway. Totally agree with Lorna about contacting Dr T about different ways. Keeping your endo in check is a good idea as well ... I didn't even know I had endo until I was hospitalised with a chocolate cyst last October...  Not sure if that was the reason for my first BFN? 

Hugs to you all ... am about to clean the house a bit as we'll get a longer term houseguest.  

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MJ,

Have been wondering how things were going with you, but figured you'd had a lot on your plate recently and were busy with other things. Spooky I was right      

Am absolutely thrilled for you and DH, fantastic news   . Realise you're still apprehensive given everything that's happened in the past but as Lorna says this one is a different baby altogether so no reason not to have a good outcome   Sending masses of     for your 20 week scan. You have to keep us updated with news.

Lots of love hugs and congrats

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

mj brilliant news, i'm soooooo happy for you, you deserve this happiness.

fiona d sorry cant help i wasn't to bad on zoladex although when i wasn't on zoladex for about 6 months after a failed tx i found accupuncture really helped.


better get back to work

donna

p.s. started my stimms today


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Oops!  Sorry about that!!

ScotsFi - thanks for advice.  Think I will take a bit of sick leave and some annual leave around the time and see what happens.  Really good luck to you for over the weekend - fingers crossed!

Trixybelle - tricky one.  I was seen by Dr Thong and he was absolutely insistent that I went on Zoladex.  No debate - so it may be that he gives this advice to you as well?  Having said that I am sure it will depend on how severe your endometriosis is and when your next treatment is scheduled for etc.  I am assuming that you had quite bad side effects from Zoladex in the past?  I am finding it to be OK so far and used to suffer badly from migraines as a child so for me it seems to be best solution.  Hope you get things sorted and feel more sure of what is to happen next.  

Jo


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Donna:  I was in at ERI this morning too - I wonder if I saw you?  That is great that you have started stimms - Happy Hormones!

Scots Fi: It is good to hear that you are managing to keep yourself from going crazy.  I'll have everything crossed for you over the next few days.  I hope things work out with the promotion too.

Fin: The kittens are currently playing hide and seek with each other - it is hilarious to watch .  Although we had a funny thing last night where a fuse kept on blowing in our fuse box...turns out that Hobbs (the little boy) has been doing a sneaky pee behind the TV and has peed on the wires.  So every time we turned on the TV everything went black!!    

Lorna: You are extremely courageous - good for you!  I can't believe it would cost so much just to get a paper copy of your test results   .  I hope you have a really lovely city break in London as well as getting your immune testing done.  Travel safe and I look forward to hearing all about it when you get back.

Maz: Hope d/r is going smoothly.  I read somewhere that regarding exercise you should keep doing what is normal for you during the pre ET phases.  That for me involves not much   

Peanuts: Argh! what a time to be up and facing the world!  Hope London went well.  Have you got exciting plans for the weekend?

Trixybelle: I wish I had some advice for you but sadly I don't have any experience to offer - When I was on ovulation in induction at ERI I had some confusing situations and found that I had to be more assertive that I normally like to be.  They are used to people asking loads of questions and I think it is good to challenge them occassionally.  I hope you get it sorted out in a way that you are happy with.

Jo-edin: I completely understand about the frustration of being told to lose 2 stone by Sept - who could do that in a way that is healthy?  I think you can just do your best and do what you need to stay happy and positive. It sounds like you are doing a great amount of exercise so well done!  I battle to lose weight - I think some of it is to do with the PCOS and some of it is about not getting enough exercise.  I find that I only lose weight that stays off when I am feeling happy in my own skin.  A massage does wonders for a diet!

OK, I think it is Dawson's creek time!  Hopefully kitten pee will not foil my plans!! Had appt today.  Nearly didn't make it in as had terrible tummy upset this morning (from metformin that I take for the PCOS) then when I got to the hosp I had to run straight to the loo again! Don't think Dr Raja expected the answer he got when he breezed in and asked me how I was today  .  What a daft question 4 weeks d/r, two of them at double dose and 'Met Bum!'   . I don't suppose I can blame the buserelin any longer for any outbursts because I have now started stimming   Hurray (I think......   ).

Night night ladies. Lots of     to all. 
Love Jannie xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Had the longest day in the world yesterday - left the house at 5.00am, and got back at 9.20pm.  Return flight was delayed for 2 hours, and when they finally got us on the plane, they announced a further 45mins delay - joy!

I have been in the foulest mood all day, as I'm grumpy at the best of times if I don't get a proper nights sleep.  Plus it hit me this morning on my way to work that I would have been 12 weeks prg today, and probably going for scan, and being able to tell people.  So have been trying to hold it together all day    .  Really need to take some time to get my head sorted, but just seem to be constantly busy and stressed.  Hasn't been helped by the fact that A/F arrived yesterday, and has been really heavy (sorry tmi!), but been feeling really sh*tty.

I'm off tom, so hoping to try have a chilled day.  We're off to a wedding at the Wickerman Festival in Dumfries.  Although not sure what to wear with the weather - have my wellies packed!  Then off for a walk with friends on Saturday around Cashel Forest near Balmaha.

Donna, Jannie - congrats for going on stimms, looks like you'll be cycle buddies!  Hope the happy hormones are kicking in! 

Lorna - can't believe you have to go to Glasgow for GUM tests and access to results.  But then again, this is going to be a very well travelled cycle!  Hope you have a nice time in London, between all the tests.

Fin - glad you're feeling a bit better.  How about keeping a wee diary of ups and downs over the next few weeks, so you can go through things with the counsellor?  I really need to get back to the gym to release some endorphins and get some momentum going again.

Maz - cycling to work - you're supposed to be taking it easy!  Hope you're not feeling so bad tonight.  Sadly I pre-ordered my new HP book from Waterstones weeks ago, so will be in the queue to pick it up tom night or first thing on Sat!

Scots Fi - not long now -   !  I know what you mean about a natural FET feeling strange, especially after all the intervention of a full cycle.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.  

Hugs and kisses to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Morning ladies, 

I'm at work just now, so I'm afraid I can't do any personals - just wanted to thank you all for your good wishes - but sadly it seems this wasn't our time. 

My test date is not until Tuesday (day 29 of natural cycle), but I am pretty positive that period will start any day now   - you know when you can just tell?  Spoken to DH and, although disappointed, we're both pretty pragmatic about it.  Planning to have another go (probably in a couple of weeks) with the remaining 2 frosties - so will just focus on that now.

I will catch up properly at the weekend.

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

don't give up hope yet.  Often early pregnancy feels the exact same as your period coming.  Out of 6 goes, they all felt the same and we had a small positive til 7 and a half weeks that felt no different from the rest.  Really gang on in there.  

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon all 

Fiona- as Jayne has said don't give up hope yet     It could still work out. I've got everything crossd for you.

Jayne- how are you doing just now? Counting down the weeks until your anniversary trip?

Donna- well done on getting started on stimms. Hope the injections are going ok. Sorry I vanished from the chat night last night. My friend called and that always knocks us off-line if we're connected to the internet, by the time I came back on everyone had gone   Maybe see you at ERI next week?

Jannie- Great news that you've ben put onto stimms at last. Hope this progress well for you   and you feel beter once you get some hormones back   Had to laugh at Dr Raja asking how you were      bet he regretted it! Are the kittens behaving any better today or have you had to move the litter tray to behind the TV  

Dawn- what a nightmare day you had with your trip to London (sending massive  too , it's really hard to hold it together sometimes so good for you for trying too). You must be shattered; think a time out would be a good idea for you (take another holiday   ). Still at least it's the weekend now for you  Enjoy the wedding in Dumfries but do pack the wellies and a brolly or better still, full rain gear  

Kat- hope the house clean went well yesterday. If you need anything else to clean then mine is available all weekend too   

Lorna- Glad all went ok with the GP but what a   about the GUM results and having to go to Glasgow for them   Hope you have a good trip down to London on Sunday and that all the tests etc.. go ok. Try and enjoy yourself inthe city too and catch a show or sightseeing etc..  

Trixybelle- sorry I'm not able to help with your dilema as i don't have personal experience of endo etc.. but hope that you manage to get some good advice that you can follow and make the decision that is right for you.

Jo- the heated acupuncture needles sound a bit   hope it goes ok for you !

Kirsty- glad to hear that Caelan is much better now. Big kisses to you both  

 to all the other ERI girlies. hope you've all got good weekends planned.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Scots-Fi, please dont give up hope..............you just dont know.   

Were any of you ladies at ERI on Fri Morning around 11:30-12pm?  I popped in to say HI to the staff after a very scarey couple of days.  I have massively stressed out, and needed a hug  So I went there lol (it worked too!!!!!!  )


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking on you all

scotts fi good luck for tues honey everything crossed for you   jayne is right i was conviced af was on the way when got bfp

maz joy congratulations honey fab news hope every thing goes smoothly for you from now on, keeps us updated

lorna how did london go?

peanuts sending you a big hug 

maz how are you?

hi to donna, kat, jayne, jan, jannie, dawn, trixiebell, jo and everyone i have missed have a great weekend

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

well, I was at a works night out last night and thought I should try to drink a bit less but still ended up with a hangover.  Am up and should be at the library doing my essay but feeling grim!  Think I should start my next treatment early as it keeps me off the booze...

so, who's reading Harry P then?  I've not bought it but am planning to

have a great weekend.  better go to the library....

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

jannie when you back at eri ? im back on tuesday morning.

mazv i wondered where you went thought you hadn't logged out but every thing was that quick & i was that slow     i could have missed it.

kat how did you session with julia go ? you getting a long term house guest ? that along with training & matches when you going to get some you time, you sound like a very busy bee !!!!

jayne you going to murrayfield next weekend ? i quiet fancied going but we play middlesborough on the same day. will probably just tape the game & watch it later.

twiggy how's family life treating you ? the wee man looks so cute in his outfit.

fiona  - it aint over until the fat lady sing's   

lanky here's another one just in case one was not enough   

dawn hope a/f  has eased up & your feeling better.

fiona d hope you find a solution that's best for you, if you fancy trying the acupuncture i can recommend the one that kat & i use.

jo ive been trying to lose weight for ages & its not happening so losing it before september sounds a bit step.

vonnie thinking of you & dh hope you's are okay

hi to anyone else i've missed


take care

donna xxx


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I hope everyone is OK.
Fiona I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope everything works out.
Things seem to have worked out in a strange sort of way as I am probably starting my next cycle in September, due to a cancellation, so I have to phone with my August period. This means that it wouldn't be worth starting the pill and if my next period arrives after the end of next week I might even start treatment then. Thank you for all your replies. It is great to have people that can understand and answer my questions. 
I gave in to the Harry Potter publicity and had the book delivered this morning. I have only read 2 chapters so far though and I am not totally sure I remember all that happened in the last book. 
Fiona D.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you Donna, that was a lovely hug indeed  

   for all of you ladies out there!!!!!!!!!

Michelle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry been awol all day. Been reading HP since it arrived at 10am  

Finished it half an hour ago    

Will catch up with personals tomorrow

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

mazv said:


> Sorry been awol all day. Been reading HP since it arrived at 10am
> 
> Finished it half an hour ago
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

mazv said:


> Sorry been awol all day. Been reading HP since it arrived at 10am
> 
> Finished it half an hour ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just a quick  before we're off again to move the kit back to JKC.  

Fiona - I agree with the others - don't give up hope yet!! I keep all fingers and toes crossed for you (although that might be a problem when moving kit!  ).

Donna - I've been to Julia's on Friday ... will PM or post here later some tricks to calm down when stressed. It's mainly the acupressure points!  

Re our houseguest - it's one of our players who graduated from Uni and needed a place until October. As we're still having games to play we offered that he could stay here.  House not tidied as Doug said we'd still have to move stuff back and forth for the last home game yesterday, but will have to clean this week. My mum and her friend come over for a week end of August and the house should be in "reasonable" state by then!  

Off to check our press release now. Speak soon!!! 



Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I've had quite a relaxing weekend, so feeling a bit better.  Had a lovely day at the wedding in Dumfries, despite the odd rain shower. Although was glad we didn't camp and stay for the Saturday, as it looked like it rained most of the day yesterday!

Sick of looking at rain, so we've booked a week in the sun in Spain, and head off on 3rd August!  Can't wait - have already got my holiday clothes out and have sorted out what I'm taking!  Just need to shop for a few more bit and pieces...

Scots Fi - ditto what everyone else has been saying, I know its hard, but try to hang in there until Tuesday.  Sending you and DH lots of     

Maz - can't believe you've finished HP already.  I'm about half way through, but got myself up to go on here.  Plus I'll have to get showered and out my Pj's as we're meeting the in-laws for tea!  Also my house is a tip, so will have to have a quick clean and tidy, plus go to Tesco's for some supplies.  Hope to finish it when I get back.  How are you getting on with d/r?  Hope you're feeling ok.

Trixybelle - I know what you mean, the more I read the new book, the more I think I should have re-read the last one first!  Wishing you lots of luck for starting txt in Sept.

Kat - how's the cleaning going?  Surely you could rope in your new houseguest!

Vonnie - how are you and DH doing?  Thinking of you  

Off to get organised, big hugs to all
Dawnxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Not been on for a while trying not to think about it to much just now.  Next cycle is January. so I am going to go for acupunture in the meanwhile, can you tell me who it is that some of you go to?

Good luck to all of you that are going through cycles just now.

Fiona


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi fiona

kat & i go to julia edmonds, she is now based at dalkieth road, dont know how close that is for you.

if you want any more details give me a shout

donna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not sure if this will work due to server maintenance so will make it quick 

peanuts glad you got a holiday booked, we are going to france on 1st aug which is a week on wed so not long honey, enjoy 

jayne hows the hangover?

donna you dont need to loose weight honey!! i am fine thanks hows things with you?

maz thats alot of reading for 1 day  hope you enjoyed it

kat hope your houseguest doesnt get under your feet 

ok better go hi to trixy, fiona, lanky, jan, lorna, jannie, vonnie and everyone i have missed
scots fi good luck for testing honey

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Maz - you've finished HP already I didn't even get it yet!!!  Hope to get it tomorrow from ASDA though. 

Fiona M - Julia Edmonds is very good, she's doing some days at the bottom part of Dalkeith Road (as Donna already said) and some days in Corstorphine. 

Our houseguest is one of our nice and considerate players!! I am sure he'd be helping out if I'd ask him.  

Seen Die Hard 4.0 on Friday and Transformers today ... never thought I'd say that but I really LIKED Transformers!!! WEIRD!!!  Don't like the comic book versions on TV at all!! 

Off to get some stuff done online now ... busy busy busy ... we've got through the first 2 of the 4 back to back games, then we've got a weekend off early August but a full weekend with Junior/Senior football on 18th/19th August and then another game to go before end of regular season. So if I drop off the radar for a bit don't worry ....  



Kat


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Morning ladies 

Thanks so much for all the messages, kind wishes and   .  Shows it really must make a difference, cos.........well, I've done 4 HPTs over the weekend - and......... am completely shell-shocked to say the least........ they are all positive??  Really cannot believe it.  Total total shock!! 

The only reason I tested early was just to confirm what I suspected to be true - that it would be negative.  I was meeting up with a few friends on Friday night and planning to have a few drinks (to drown my sorrows so to speak).  Just thought, "well, I'm certain it's not worked, but just to be sure" and you could have knocked me down with a feather when that second line appeared (then the crosses, when I went to buy different brand cos I didn't believe the first ones   )  This is what we've been waiting for for so long - and of course we're absolutely delighted - but really can't wait for appt at clinic tomorrow - I need one of the nurses to tell me that it's all ok..... Sorry I'm such a weirdo   - really am delighted   - I just know there's still such a long way to go.......  (I can now sympathise with some of the cautious responses I've seen around here when people get positive test result)

Sorry no personals just know, can't quite my head round all this.

Will be back later.

Love, luck and best wishes to you all     

Fiona
x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Scots Fi-  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Is tomorrow your date for your blood test then?


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW, Fi - that's great news!!! Keeping fingers crossed that the blood test is nice and high!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All  another Monday rolls around 

Hope everyone had a good weekend (we know Fiona did  ).

*Scots Fi*-  on the BFP, would normally have sent the  over testing early but.... great news! Hope the blood test tomorrow comes back with good level   

*Kat*- didn't realise you were getting a lodger in. Very brave of you! but it does sound as if he'll be a good houseguest  Hope the team does well in the upcoming matches. Your going to be really busy  I couldn't wait to finish HP it was so good I just didn't want to put it down. Did you manage to get a £5 copy from Asda yesterday? I saw Die Hard 4.0 the other week and really enjoyed it. The trailers for Transformers looked good too so I might go see it, but the higher priority for this week is the new Simpsons movie. Can't wait for that!

*Lanky*- hope all is well with you. Sounds like you had a rough few days recently, but glad to hear all back on track  Take care of yourself.

*Kirsty*- I absolutely loved HP  I even re-read the last 100 pages on Sunday morning again (how sad is that). Even sadder is that my sister popped round Sunday afternoon after meetign a friend in town for lunch. She claimed she came to see us (parents were in helping with the decorating) but in reality she came in for a cup of tea and to read the last 3 chapters of HP, as she had to leave home to meet her friend before she could finish it. She left after the cuppa and the last chapter   . How was your weekend 

*Donna*- Hope stimms is going well. Lots of    for your scan tomorrow and some nice ripening follies.

*FionaM*- I go to Lena Fong at Mulberry House in the West End (it's an alternative therapy clinic in Manor Place), she has a particular interest in fertility issues and treatment and I've always found her really good. Only used it once during my last cycle but am going again for this one too. Every little helps 

*Dawn*- glad the wedding in Dumfries went well. I love a good wedding  Great idea not to camp though  Hope you had a nice meal out with the in-laws (can't believe you were stilll in your PJ's mid-afternoon  I though I was the only one did that  ) Loving the sound of your next holiday. Wish it was me going off to Spain for a week!

*Trixybelle*- wow looks like you'll be on treatment sonner than expected  Lie you say that certainly sorts out the issue regarding the pill v zoladex  Sending lots of    for the next cycle.

*Jayne*- hope you made it to the libray on Saturday and got some work done! Sounds like the work night out was good  I've got another on on Saturday, so need another excuse for the lack of drink 

*Jannie*- how you managing with the stimms? Hope all is going well and that scan tomorrow is a good one   

*Lorna*- how's the big smoke then? Hope you and DH are managing some fun while you are there in between all the tests. Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back 
*
Finbarina*- how are you doing just now  Hope the next conselling session helps.

*Maisie Joy*-    hope all is well 

*Jan*- how's the summer holidays going so far  Hope you're having a good time. Sending lots of    for your Dad

*Neave*- haven't seen you posting for ages? Hope all is well with you and you're keeping occupied while counting down for your ccyle. Only a few months left to go 

*Mimou*- how's married life treating you then ? Well I hope. Got a date for FET yet?

*Vonnie*- here for you if you need us 

*Roma*- how's tricks? All well with you ?

Things with me are tickety boo  Just plodding on with d/r, feeling exhausted and could sleep at a moments notice so looking forward to getting to stimms and having hormones again. Scan on Thursday which will be day 15 of d/r so might be a bit short time wise, will just need to see what linign is doing. Hopefully thin enough to start  Never done a cycle starting with AF before so maybe this be the 'change' that I need to get those embies to stick 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Maz, I'm so delighted that you and Donna are both cycling together.  You two will be my inspiration when yous both get a positive this time round  

I had a bit of a head on Saturday but managed to get to the library.  Didn't do any study but at least had the books for Sunday.  Did I say that after 18 years of marriage, Stuart has decided he wants a wedding ring so have spending all my time on the net looking at 3mm and 4mm platinum wedding rings.  Can't believe I'm excited over it!  

Anyway, Fiona, all the best for your HCG tomorrow.  Hope your numbers are sky high...although anything over 50'll do  

Donna, Am really looking forward to the Barca game on Saturday.  we're planning on going to a hotel for a few, then round to the park for a picnic and some more...

Hope to bump into you there Lorna (Fin)

Take care everyone else

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just a quicky to say congratulations to fiona   , what time are you going tomorrow for your blood test ? i'm down at 8.10 hopefully i will see you & some of your positive energy will rub of on me    .

do more personals later, back to work

take care 

donna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks,

Congratulations Fiona!!   I'm so pleased and hoping for further good news after your blood test tomorrow. Take it easy xxx

Just a quickie as I'm snowed with work...though I'm only in today and tomorrow then off for 10 days and it can't come quick enough!  We've not got anything planned...trying to safe the pennies for October but I'm so looking forward to being out of this place!
I'll try and catch up tonight.

Take care all 
xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Scot Fi:  What fantastic news!  You must be delighted.  I hope that your appt tomorrow goes well.

Donna:  I was in at hosp this morning rather than tomorrow because they are a bit worried about me going into OHSS because of the PCOS.  I hope all goes well for you tomorrow and that you have some lovely follicles growing nicely.  Let me know how you get on.  

Maz: What did you decide about the bicyling to work?  I'm dying to read the new HP book.  DH and I are currently arguing over who gets to read it first!  Not long now till your appt on thurs. I think ladies on IVF should be allowed a siesta - hope you are getting a good nights sleep.  I'm thinking thin thoughts towards your lining.

Peanuts:  Sending you a  .  You are doing so well - getting out and about, weddings, family trips but you must be tired after all that has happened recently.  I think a holiday in Spain is a fabulous idea!  Good for you! 

Jayne: What fun! shoping for wedding rings - reminds me of a very happy time in my life  

Lanky: I'm glad the trip to see folks at ERI did the trick.  Here's some    for you!  How great that you have such a good relationship with them all.  

My appt went well today - was feeling much better so Dr Raja saw the nice side of me (felt a bit guilty about last time...).  The cyst has got a bit smaller (hurray!) and I have about 14 follicles that have set off but are still small.  Quite a few other still lurking in the background but I hope that they will stay that way.  They have upped my dose and I feel pretty nervous about that.  Back in on weds. 

Hello to everyone else, Jo-edin, Trixybelle, Kat, Lanky, Fin, Lorna, Twiggy, Roma.  Enjoy a glass of wine in the sun for me!

Love Jannie x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Been away for a few days and looks like there has been a lot happening!!

ScotsFi - just the best!!  Gosh only been on this site a few weeks and have been totally totally keeping everything crossed for you for the last few weeks and just very very delighted to read your news.  Hope everything goes well tomorrow for the blood test.

Jannie - good news about the shrinking cyst and 14 follicles just now - sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you so hope that reassures you OK.  I haven't had too many visits to the ERI yet, but I do get the impression that we are in very safe hands there.  Good luck for Wednesday.  

Donna / Maz - hope all is going well?  Is good to read your posts to learn some more about what happens once treatment starts.  Getting so impatient waiting but just trying to do some more exercise, eat healthily etc.  Good luck with everything!

Trixybelle - am glad the dilemma was sorted so nicely!  Great that you will get going sooner than expected.  


FionaM - I am having acupuncture at Napiers in Stockbridge with Fiona Wolfenden.  Think she also has clinics at Bristo Place.  She also does chinese medicine but was no point doing any herbal stuff with me because of the zoladex.  

Hi to everyone else - need to fly and get some tea!

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Jannie07 said:


> Lanky: I'm glad the trip to see folks at ERI did the trick. Here's some   for you! How great that you have such a good relationship with them all.
> 
> Love Jannie x


Thank you so much!!! Coreen always manages to calm me down   She was the one who gave me bag of drugs, and has been to and through it all with us. My hubby and I think of her as another member of the family (except my family dont see all the bits of me that she has )

I want to wish you all the best, and hope your follies behave for you!!!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

scots fi hope you get a good result today, looking good if you got positives that early  is fab news , see told you not to give up preg feels exactly like af on the way  will be smiling all day now, gooluck

donna/ maz good luck hope all is going well with tx glad you are cycling together.

jannie i have pcos and underweight so was a prime candidate to hyperstimulate but was fine, they had to increase drug dose, glad they are keeping an eye on you

jayne hope you find some nice rings

finbarina hope you enjoy your time off

hi o everyone i have missed have to run

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning,

Donna- hope all went well at scan this morning    

Scots Fi- fingers crossed for your result after 12, will log on to see how you got on    

Jannie- all sounds good with you; 14 follies and counting already   good to see that they are monitoring you closely because of the PCOS.

Lanky- the staff at ERI are fantastic aren't they  

Kirsty- hope all is well with you and Caelan  

Jo- hope you had a nice few days away. Were you doing anything special? How are you finding the acupuncture. I start back today; the joy of more needles   

Jayne- wondered if you'd be going to the Barca match. I'm assuming Henri will be playing. Seen him a couple of times with Arsenal and France, he is an amazing player to watch (in more than one sense    ) Hope Hearts manage to put up a respectable score! Most impressed with Stuart finally deciding to get a ring. Must be really exciting shopping for one after all this time. Hope you are both really happy with it when you get it.

Fin- don't work too hard today   Have a fabby 10 days off (wish it was me   )

 to everyone else, hope you are all well. I'm absolutely cream crackered   this cycle has knocked me for 6 and I can't keep my eyes open. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a fortnight. I'm assuming it's the buserelin doing this, but it seems a bit wierd as I didn't feel this bad on my first 2 cycles. Anyone else had really mind numbing tiredness on previous cycles  

Suppose I should try and get some work done but I really just want to put my head on my desk and sleep zzzzzzzzzzzz

Love and hugs
Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Maz

Also supposed to be working hard this morning but just not got any energy at all either!!  Excuse my ignorance but think I am right in thinking buserelin is for down regulation... if so guess it will be making you feel same as me on zoladex.  Finding that I am totally knackered during the day and then even more annoyingly can't sleep at night!  Was still awake at 2.00am this morning and then as usual wide awake at 3.30am as well.  Hopefully will all stop for you once you start stimming!?  Hope it is not long.  Took a wee weekend break down Newcastle way - tied in with visiting in-laws - was great to totally chill for a few days.  Also decided a few drinkies might be in order after recent healthy living so pretty enjoyable all round! DH always keen to join in was even more enthusiastic so it was left to me to drive us home while he nursed his head!

Meant to say on my last post - went to see film Hairspray on Sunday.  Thought it was great - might not be everyone's thing - but total feelgood cheery film... John Travolta very good!  

Hope everyone is doing OK.  Can't believe how glorious our sunshine is especially when you see what is going on down South!

Jo


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

sorry fir the me post but i'm at work & only have a few minutes.

not a great scan toady   this is deffinatley our last one as the folicles are fetting less & less& its getting harder to take the bad news. only 1 follie on the right (my good ovary) & 3 large & 2 small on the left. linning 6.4mm. back on friday for another scan.

scots fi - really hope you are on this afternoon to cheer me up with your news    

better get back to it


take care

donna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Donna,

 don't give up hope. You've got follies there and they can still grow     It only takes 1   Remember FionaJane and Moira last year ended up with 1 and 2 embies and now have beautiful babies as a result.

Keep your chin up babe  

Maz x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello

Just a quick one from work.

Ozzi - stick in there honey    , as Maz says, you've got follies in there and they're growing for you.  Remember PPT (power of positive thinking)     

Well, hospital confirmed what we knew already - a lovely positive result - but that said, they only did it from my urine sample.  Apparently they (Glasgow Nuffield) don't do blood tests unless there are particular reasons to do so??  

So, I'm afraid nothing to report in terms of HCG levels.....    They did remark that it was a nice strong line though....  

I also got date for my first scan, which is 15th August (3 weeks, one day away...)

Will try to catch up with personals tonight - but quite busy giving news to those of our family and friends who knew what we were going through.  That has been lovely and has helped me get my head round all this - a few teary emotional responses, which is so touching  

BBL

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Team

Fiona, that's great news.  It's mad isn't it....you've only just got your lovely BFP and you immediately start worrying about the scan   try to relax and enjoy it  

Donna, really try not to get too down hearted.  It really does only take one.  On the other thread that I post on, the person only got one egg and is VERY pregnant now...so hang on in there..

Maz, sorry to hear you're so tired but at least the drugs are doing their stuff  

hiya to everyone else...off to do my essay  

jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I missed posting yesterday, but got distracted by HP, which I finished at 1am this morning!  Couldn't put it down in the end, was really good.  Although I might have to go back and re-read the last few chapters, and maybe even the last book to get a few things in my head sorted - sad I know.   

Scots Fi - congratulations, that fantastic news   .  Enjoy every moment of it!!

Donna -   , just keep concentrating on those wee follies, sending you lots of   , and hoping for better news for you on Friday.

Kat - glad to hear that Transformers was good, DH has been trying to persuade me to go, but have been resisting.  Might give in now, and let him take me out for food first!!

Maz - was only in my PJ's as was reading HP - honest!  I started my first ICSi cycle on day 1 of AF, and was really knackered through d/r.  Not sure if there's a link, might have just been me stressing!  Sending you lots of     for Thurs and hoping for thin lining and stimms!

Jannie - really glad to hear you cyst is getting smaller, and 14 follies - well done you!  Make sure you are drinking lots of water to help avoid OHSS, only problem is running to the loo lots!  Sending you lots of     too, for your next scan.  Surely you win hands down for getting first read of HP!!  

I know there has been chat about acupuncturists, but has anyone tried reflexology or any other type of alternative therapy.  Not too keen on the idea of more needles!!

 and hello to Jayne, Trixybelle, Lorna, Fin, Jo-edin, vonnie, mimou, lanky, twiggy, HUAGP, Neave, roma and anyone else I've probably forgotten.

Early night for me tonight, off to London again tomorrow!  Although need it anyway after late night last night
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks  ladies

feeling better now, it was just the initial realisation that again i didn't have many follies, i know it only take one but i always hope for frosties (mind you i have never had any frosties the past 6 times so why should this one be any different   ) or even the chance to go to blast.

fiona     congratulations your news has cheered me up no end  .

right i'm away to do some visualisation & positive thinking     

take care

donna xx

maz good luck for thursday   (just incase i dont get a chance to post tomorrow)


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Donna, good luck on your follies (im doing a "follie dance" for you, that some of my friends did for me!)
I only had 5 follies, 4 of which contained and egg, 3 fertilised, 2 implated and one baby growing away nicely (to be sung in the tune of 12 days of Christmas  )

Scots-Fi, im so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!  Just kick back and enjoy the ride  

Love to you all as per usal,

Michelle


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm on holiday!!!    

We're not going away anywhere, saving the pennies for November, but I'm so glad to be out of work for the next 10 days.

Scots Fi - I'm so pleased for you x  I know it's easier said than done but enjoy it and look forward to your scan...those 3 weeks will fly by.  

Lanky - nice to see you about, have you moved through to 'sunny' Livi yet?

Ozzie - I haven't a clue when it comes to what happens during treatment but sending my love and hope for more news at your next scan xx

Dawn - I ended up not buying HP...been desperately avoiding any spoilers though...was it good?  I've tried reflexology, it was really to try and regulate my cycles.  It did so but I didn't actually feel any benefit during the treatment.  I've also tried reiki which was great and I'm currently having kinesiology (best to google as I'm rubbish at explaining!)...I'm a great believer in alternative therapy..did you guess?!  

While on the subject of alternative therapies - who was visiting an acupuncturist in Livingston Village?  Last year I had treatment at Napiers in Stockbridge but fancied somewhere a bit closer to home.

Jayne - hope the essay is going well.  You can have a well deserved break this weekend!  I'm lookin forward to the game, we're meeting up beforehand for some lunch...not sure about afterwards.  I think we've got tickets in the South stand...might catch you there.  If not maybe before the Hibs game... xx

Maz - Sorry the side effect have kicked in with a vengeance....if you're body is telling you to sleep then thats what you do.  Though it's maybe not the best if your driving!   Take things easy and fingers crossed. 

Jo - Hope you managed to get a better night's sleep tonight and side effects wear off soon xx

Kirsty - hows things with you?  Hope C is doing well xx

Jannie - glad they are keeping a close eye on you and hope your scan goes ok on Wed xx

Kat - hows things?  Sounds like you;ve got plenty going on at the moment, hope you're still managing ti find time for you xx

FionaM - thinking of you xx 

FionaD - hows the HP going?  have you finished it too?!    Good luck for your next cycle xx

Lorna - hope everything went well down in London, xxx

Maisie Joy - congratulations!!  I love good news stories xxx 

Mimou - looking forward to hearing about your wedding and hope you had a fab honeymoon xx

Neave - not seen you around for a bit, hope you're doing ok  

Yvonne - thinking of you xxx  

Hi to Jan, FionaJane (hope motherhood is treating you well!  ), Roma, and anyone else I've missed...take care  

It's another pampering day for me tomorrow!  I'm off to the Sheraton spa for the day with a couple of friends and I can't wait.  As for the rest of my hols, I've not got a lot planned, just looking forward to chilling out, hope the weather gets better.
I've got another counselling session in a fortnight, I could've done with it this week but due to holidays it was put back.  I a strange way I really look forward to the appointment, which is strange as I'm not a person how likes talking about themselves, aye right I hear you cry!  

Anyway better head off to bed....I'm never awake at this time normally!

Take care all
L xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Fin, you put me to shame, with your long post    Have a great holiday and have a lovely day at the Sheraton.  

I'm doing a talk at my work today explaining the joys of the knowledge skills framework for NHS employees.  It is very dry!  No-one normally sees me actually work as I work in a different building for adolescents so this'll be the first time they actually see me in action...wish me luck...  

Have agood day

jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello ,


Thankyou for all your good wishes and congratulations for our wedding. We had a magical day - did not think I could be so happy ! The sun came out just as we came out of the church and everybody went crazy with confetti, bubbles and rice !
The piper piped us in to the meal with the Marseillaise which  Thierry loved and we had a great ceilidh. I will try to add some pics to the bottom of this post for you to see our big cheesie grins !  

I have loved not thinking about i/f - we had a great honeymoon up at the summer isles at Achiltibuie where we ate ourselves stupid!!! Been doing lots of mountainbiking and running to get back in shape for FET in the next wee while. We are going to France for round 2 wedding on sat 3 August - I can't wait to get my frock on again !! 

I have been keeping up with all the news but no time to post..

Scots Fi  - How brilliant - you must be so happy - well done !    

Maz  - so pleased that you got to start d/r so quickly - hope you are managing a few little naps and are not too tired  

Kat - good luck with your new lodger and the whole detox thang

Peanuts - think you are off abroad to sunny spain ar same time we go away . have a brilliant sunny laid back time 

Moonie - hope you had good productive trip to the 'throbbing metropolis' ! 

Jannie and Donna - wishing you all the best with your stimms and scans . Grow Follies, GROW!!   ( but not too many ..!)

Finbarina - have a blissful time at the spa , you lucky thing. Tell us all about it , please !

Jambo - I hope your talk went well - bit nervewracking - hope it was a success !

Hello to Vonnie, Fiona M, Jo Edin, Roma and all eri ladies

take care 

xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't seem to post a picture  Any ideas ??


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Managed to get back from the big smoke at a reasonable time tonight, and whats the first thing I do - come on here!! Really need to get out more!  

Fin - any other alternative therapies you've tried?  Between that and pampering days, you must be the most destressed and relaxed person on here!   Finally managed to book myself another counselling session for 3 weeks time, so like you I'm looking forward to getting a few things off my chest!  HP was fab, really enjoyed it - if you've read the rest, you have to get the last one!

Jayne - how did your talk at work go?  Always a bit wary of doing things like that - don't want people to find out what I do, in case I end up with more work .  Hope it wasn't too nerve wrecking.

Mimou -   again!  Glad to hear you had a fab day, sounds like you really enjoyed it.  Lovely photo of you and DH, and your massess of bridesmaids.    Surely you should have been concentrating on other forms of exercise on your honeymoon      Glad to see your getting use out of your dress, would have loved a round 2 to wear mine again, but shouldn't complain after the 3 hen nights!  Looking forward to seeing some more pics - not sure how to put other photos on...maybe one of the girls will have a better idea.

Donna - how's the visualisation and positive thinking coming along?  Sending you some   

   to Jannie and Maz too, and anyone Else going through txt at the minute.

Take care all
Off for some comfort food & telly
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning 

Mimou- so glad you had a wonderful day and the sun shone for you when you left the church   Love the picture in your avatar. Have you put some into the gallery on the site? (must go and have a look). Looking forward to hearing all about it at our next meet up  

Peanuts- glad you got back from London at a decent hour yesterday, but had to laugh at you coming straight on FF when you got in   That's what I do too  

Jannie- how's things coming along? lots of     for scan tomorrow. Hoping you see those folies nice and ripe  

Donna-     to you too, grow follies grow   Hope all is well at next scan.

Lorna- how was London then? Hope all went well and you got back home ok yesterday.

Fin- have a fab time at the Spa today. It sounds wonderful (wish it was me   ) . I tried reflexology once but never again, it was far too painful   Quite fancy trying reiki though   but will probably stick with the acupuncture for now  

Jayne- hope the KSF talk went well! Must get you to explain it to me at some point. We're supposed to be rolling it out in Pharmacy soon too (once we all get assimilated)

Well went to ERI this morning for scan and unfortunately things not as good as they could be, lining still 7.7mm   So have to downreg on double dose for another week and back next Thurday   so p'd off about it as it puts everything back by at least a week. Not a lot I can do though   Most inconvenient thing is having to inject twice a day now so will need to do an evening jab about 8pm and I'm out for dinner the next 3 nights     Will need to take a pre-filled syringe with me a go shoot up in the toilets   Following your example Donna    

Hope everyone else is well. Will be back later once I've cheered up a bit  

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

sorry to hear that you're going to have to downregulate an extra week.  It is really frustrating but it will give you the best chance.  Honest  

the KSF talk went okay, it is very dry and everyone sat very quietly so not sure if they were stunned or bored.  No matter -it's compulsory, so what do I care  

My essay is coming along...I've done 20 thousand words but have a couple of core sections on data analysis still to do...really struggling    are any of you ERI girls out there statisticians...please, please, please  

Mimou, I agree with Maz, the photo looks fab and I'd love to see more. 

Donna, how are you getting on D/R?

and Lorna, what plans are you making for Vegas?

Fin, hope the Spa was relaxing

hi to everyone else too

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All!

Did anyone watch 'Heros' last night on BBC2 - we recorded it but friends at work said it was great. Off to watch it after this  

Mimou! Welcome back - that photo is absolutely gorgeous.  It is wonderful to hear you sounding so joyful.  Must be all that clean air and 'exercise'  

Maz: I'm so sorry to hear that you are on the dreaded double dose!  A week can seem a very long time but hopefully the time will fly by quicker than you expect.  It will be worth the wait as it will mean you have a lovely fresh comfy lining - when the time comes.  Sending you a big 

Donna: Have sent you a personal, maybe see you tomorrow.    

Dawn: Not long now till your hols  .  Have the most lovely time.  I have had some acupuncture (at Napiers) it was good but for me not as relaxing as a massage or reflexology and living in W.Lothian it wasn't really convenient for me. I moved to reflexology which I loved.  Really helped my sleep patterns which had gone odd when I was really stressed last year.  My reflexologist didn't feel comfortable continuing while I was on treatment as she felt she might work against the medication.  I miss it (partly because we always had such a good laugh).

Jambo: Wish I could help you with the stats but sadly I am no good.  Hope that you get someone to help you out.  

Moonchild: How are you?  Hope the trip went well.  Looking forward to hearing about it.

Lanky: Fin mentioned in one of her posts that you are moving to Livingston Vil.  That is pretty near us! we are in Pumphie... 

Fin: Kittens are slowly but surely demolishing one of our sofas!  Do you have any tips?  Hope the spa day was gorgeous.  Enjoy every minute of your holiday.

Scots Fi:  

Jo-edin: Thanks for the tip about Hairspray, I have a feeling that I remember the original of that film (in the '80s).  Maybe I can persuade DH to take me this weeken.  

 to everyone - tomorrow is friday (whoopee) hope you all have lovely weekends.

Love Jannie xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Jayne

Really sorry I can't help you with your stats.  I am renowned for being totally innumerate.

I am applying for a promotion at the moment and have to go to an assessment centre course tomorrow - with real one to follow in a couple of weeks.  Verbal reasoning (which, hopefully won't be too bad) and numerical reasoning or some such thing, which I think will just be horrific.....  

So, whilst I'd be willing, I'd be the worst possible person to help you.

You've made great progress though - 20,000 words already is fantastic.  Keep up the good work!!  

Fiona
x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

oohhh no my lucky 777 bubbles have gone, hope its not an omen.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all 
Got back yesterday but laptop wasn't charging  you've all been chatting loads so will need to catch up!briefly though,

scots fi- congratulations  

maz- sorry you're doing the dreaded extra week double dose buserlin- it kills me off too.all be worth it 

donna- stay positive with the follies you've got and try not to look for bad omens you sound like me poor thing! As an aside which hopefully you won't need!- there are clinics that specialise in poor responders by using things like oestrogen priming and I've seen women going from having 3 eggs to over 10 so there may still be options out there. My US consultant thinks my protocol here has contributed to poor quality eggs( in me) and it obviously doesn't suit me as we never have frosties either.

dawn- sorry you've been feeling the strain- I'm not surprised you feel upset about the what ifs  all part of the grieving process- hope you feel better soon. I didn't like the pain of accupuncture along with the injections either- reflexology is worth a try i think but they have to know that you're doing IVF. freakily a reflexologist told me i had a blocked fallopian tube that i didn't know about and it was diagnosed 6mths later by hsg. Also dh went for 1 session too and was asked if he had a bladder problem- 2 days later he was diagnosed with a uriniary infection- doo doo doo doo  reiki sounds lovely and healing....

jannie- excellent that you're stimming now.I'm not surprised they've upped your stims either- i think you can become a bit over d/r especially after 4 weeks but you've a great no of follies so its all going well.  

mimou- your wedding/ honey moon sounds liek you had a wonderful time. excellent!

hello to everyone else- will catch up soon- electrician comign again today and have to humph the furniture [email protected]

Well we had a great time in london doing loads of sightseeing and eating.Absolutely exhausting and have come home with a nasty sore throat and cough- c'est la vie  Clinic-hhmmm, kept us waiting 45 mins which stressed me out as I knew there was a deadline on 12.30 for samples going to US, not enough seats in waiting room, the list of tests I'd worked out with the sales director over several emails hadn't been forwarded to clinic so I had to hand over  my master copy which i knew would cause confusion... the nurse taking 13 vials of blood from me didn't loosen the tourniquet causing my arm to ache then go numb and finally i nearly fainted! the nurse doing DHs tests ignored which tests on the list were marked with his clinics name and did everything on the list. Long story short we spent 45 mins with a nurse going over everything as i felt uneasy about what had and hadn;t been done and they'd overcharged us by £317 for tests we didn;t ask for.hey ho- done now but wasn't  too impressed with the clinic.

love lorna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

OK so it's only 3.30pm, but have decided the weekend is here!  The joys of working from home!  Hope everyone has a good one and that the Harry Potter addicts can get finished with their reading!

Don't know about anyone else but feels like this week has been the longest in history - and that's even with having Monday off!  We have friends coming to stay with us tonight so been trying to get the house tidy.  Thankfully we owe them a curry so not having to produce a meal!

Hope everyone is doing well?

Donna - hope the scan gave you some better news today - I guess it will have been a REALLY long week for you.  Hope are are coping OK. 

Maz - you too!  What a nightmare having to carry on for another week although look forward to hearing of your dodgy trips to loo / drug den next week!

Jannie - hope you get to enjoy Hairspray over the weekend.  My DH loved it although he is worryingly in touch with his feminine side when it comes to films, musicals etc!  Good fun though.

Mimou - hi! gather you have just got married... congratulations!  I am nearly at my two year anniversary and still think of my wedding day all the time!  DH thinks I should get a job as a wedding planner...  Always love to hear nice wedding story and glad you had such a nice time!

Jambo - anyone attempting anything to do with stats gets my upmost respect.... but sadly no offer of help!  Never really got much further than mean and median... or is that mode??!! 

Moonchild - sounds like quite a trip to London and a real journey you are on.  Hope it all works out good for you.  Won't ask you to explain all you are getting done but hope you get the answers you need. 

Hi to everyone else reading this and hope you all have a nice weekend.  Going to go and have a swim now in a no doubt vain attempt to combat the chicken tikka massala, naan, rice, poppadums etc etc I am likely to scoff later.  Have another acupuncture session on Monday so wish them all the best in flushing out the toxins after that lot!

Bye for now! x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

It's the BIG game today.....Hibs are playing Middlesborough

oh, and Hearts are playing someone called Barcelona    

Have to be at the Murreyfield Hotel Bar for 12 in my news away top, so better go and get some breakfast to line my stomach and make 24 rolls for the gang for the picnic.  

Whatever you Edinburgh girls are doing today, I hope you have a good one

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

What a lovely sunny morning (Oops, should I say afternoon!).  Trying to enjoy the weather, although it's a bit bright for my hangover.  We had friends round for dinner last night and I had a few wee drinkies   - as evidenced by the numerous empty bottles this morning!  

Need to pull myself together, get out of my PJ's and go get a few holiday things! I can't wait to get away to lie on the beach and not have to think about work or txt, and just chill.  

Maz - sorry to hear you're d/r for another week  .  Hope you get to enjoy your nights out, now have this vision of you shooting up in the toilets   

Jayne - sorry pet, don't do statistics - can't even spell it!  Hope you enjoy the game today, keeping fingers crossed for a jambo win.  My DH is a Jambo so have to say these things!

Scots Fi - how did the assessment centre course go?  I had assessments for a promotion in March, and didn't get a chance to go on a course, just had to wing it.  Got the job in the end, so must have been ok!  I think the biggest thing for me was the time counting down.  Don't get too stressed out, as there is only so much practising you can do for them - hope they go well.

Lorna - sending you and DH a big  .  What a time you've had - I'm feeling faint at the thought of 13 vials of blood being taken, you're so brave.  Sorry you weren't impressed by the clinic, but hope the focus is now on the results, and that next step in  your journey to Vegas.  Can I ask where you went for you reflexology?  Although I might have to 'do a Fin' and get a Spa day organised.

Jannie - So what did you think of Heros?  Me and DH got sucked into it straight away!  How are you feeling on your stimms?    When's your next scan?

Donna - Sending you a big   and lots of    .

Hope everyone has a fab weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello ladies,

hope you're all well and having a good weekend.

I've had a lovely birthday day - lunch with a friend, shopping with my mum and sister, then out for dinner with DH and a couple of friends who are visiting from London - Thai food (my favourite) - yummy! - tho' it was a bit difficult whien one of them asked why I was drinking orange juice - all I could think of off-hand was "i'm thirsty" mmmmm.... sure they didn't see through that one!  

Sleepy now -off to bed  

Speak soon.

Fiona
x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks!

Hope you all had a good weekend.

The spa last week was fab, and we've already pencilled it in again for next year. 

My weekend was good, at the football on Saturday and then out for a nice lunch yesterday.  I'm just back from a run...been a bit slack on the exercise front and really need to get back into the habit.

Hope you all have a good week

Take care
L xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on for a while, having a bit of time out. Hope you are all ok.  Will do personals once I have caught up with what has been happening.  

Roma


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

God there is so going on since my last post.  I haven't read any yest but I will more personals when up to speed.

Well its been nearly 3 weeks since my BFN and seem to be bearing up ok.  I went away to Ireland with my friend who had a free space in her car and holiday home so decided to take her up on it and get my head straight, you'd thing I was made considering there were 2 kids there 16 months and 3 1/2 years but it did do me good to get away from Edinburgh for a while.

Feel as if my head is sorted but I've got my follow up tomorroe with Dr Raja so I'll probably be back a square one after that!!

Both DH and I have been fine, there has been a lot of tears (mainly me) and wailing about how I've let him down....Drama Queen.... plus a lot of wine drunk (again me).  We've decided to have another try so I'm going to try and get fit and healthy now to see if that has any impact, got to admity I have put on a bit of weight as a result of the treatment and subsequent binge after the negative result.

Anyway thought I'd let you know I'm still here and also wanted to thank you all for you positive words and thought it really was a comfort to me.  DH now understand the importance of FF.

Take care everyone 

Yvonne  xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

and hello

Is everyone enjoying the sunshine?  Hope it lasts!
I've been running around like mad trying to pack and get everything organised for my hols, can't wait to head off on Friday!  Although not sure how I'm going to cope with 10 days without FF!

Scots Fi -   sound like you had a nice time, even having to drink orange juice!  How's the work for the assessments coming along?

Roma - good to see your post, how are you doing? You've been in our thoughts over the last few weeks  

Finbarina - glad to hear you enjoyed your Spa - as you seem to have been on a  Spa tour recently, any recommendation?  My DH asked me what I'd like for my birthday in a couple of weeks time, and the first thing I though was a Spa day!

Vonnie - Glad to hear your feeling a bit more sorted, and you had a break from it all.  Its so nice just to get a way.  Hope your follow up goes well tomorrow, and Dr Raja is able to answer your questions.  I'd be really interested to hear what he says, as I've a follow up booked with him in a couple of weeks time.  I've never had a follow up, so not sure what to expect.

Jayne - hope you enjoyed the game on Sat, and had a nice picnic.

Off for another early night - heading to Inverness in the morning.  My work is certainly making me earn my holiday!
Sending big   to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still here, ladies ... just totally busy.  And that's a given until end of August...  

We've booked our holiday though ... going on a 7-day cruise in the Eastern Med in October!!! Can't wait .. haven't been on a relaxing holiday since November 2005!!!  

Speak soon ... and sorry for being MIA.

 

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks,

I just typed a long reply and then hit back and lost it all...serves me right for drinking wine! 

Roma - it's lovely to hear from you, been thinking about you xxx  

Yvonne -  glad you're time away has been good and hope your follow up meeting goes as well as it can xx.    Tears, wailing and wine are all good...hey I'm sure we've all been there, I definitely have.  I find exercise helps me a lot emotionally so good luck on that front xx 

Dawn - I'm so jealous of your hols, have a fabby time!    The Sheraton spa is lovely, though I find it's best if you have someone to go with, though I not had any of their treatments. The day we had down at Cardona was really good, the treatment were so relaxing but the facilities weren't up to much and I'd say the same about the Scotman.  I've had a hot stone massge there and it was great but they only had a pool and a steam room as facilities.  I'd definitely recommend the Escape @One at the Sheraton...hey I'm available if you need a pal!  

Kat - you sound like one busy lady!  And again I'm so jealous of your holidays, bet you'll have a great time.

We've not got a lot planned for this week - I've got a funeral tomorrow, then Scott & I are going to have a day lunching and treating ourselves on Wednesday as he's back to work on Thursday.  I've got Thursday and Friday to myself...any ideas?!  

Take care xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All!

Sorry for the short me post.  Was in at hospital today - still too many follicles flying around (I lost count during the scan) and they think I will probably be a 'freeze all' so no fresh transfer.  DH phoned for blood results and then they phoned back to ask us to come back in tomorrow.  Feeling worried but trying not to give up - two bags of marbles for ovaries clanging around. Feeling pretty rough.

Lorna - nice to have you back - it sounds like it was quite an ordeal.  It will all be worth it.

Vonnie - been thinking about you, glad that you got some time to think things through.  Hope tomorrow goes well.

Peanuts - have a great holiday.  London one day, Inverness the next...  You are very jet set!

Had better go - another early start for us.  At least traffic from W. Lothian to Ed is not too bad during the school holidays.

Night night,
Jannie xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Jannie, just wanted to wish you luck at the hospital today.  Let us know how you get on.  

Fin, I HATE it when you lose a big post.  Drives you mad eh      Hope you find something lovely to do with your last couple of days off.  I've been drinking a tad too much wine recently  

Kat, your holiday sound delightful.  Have you decided when to have more treatment?

Dawn, don't work too hard (although i do love Inverness).  Are you all sorted for your hols?  Remind me where you're going...

Roma, lovely to hear from you.  How are you?

Yvonne, three weeks is nothing though is it    Are you still thinking about how the last cycle went or have you begun to think about what your future plans are?  Thinking of you, wherever you're currently at  

Maz, how are you getting on?  Have you gone back to Lena for acupuncture?  I really like her but it adds so much extra cost to the price of a cycle.  

Donna, have you been back for another scamn yet?  How are your follicles growing.  Sometimes they seem to be growing very slowly then they just take a burst forward.  Good Luck.  

Lorna, the service in London sounds appalling.  You must be livid   but at least your clinic in Vegas will have the information to get your cycle right in the Autum.  When are you  going?

Hi too to Jo, Fiona and Mimou.  Mimou there ia a small icon above the row of smiles at the very left which is for inserting images.  Would that work for yout photos?

Better go, am now running late.  On here too long again

love

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry I've been awol but have been really poorly with a terrible cold  Have been reading but just not been up to posting over the last few days. Beginning to feel marginally better now but not exactly in the healthy state I'd hoped to be for this cycle. Still on the downreg and injecting twice a day, which isn't that much fun  Thursday can't come soon enough for me; I'd better be thin enough to start stimms or else 

*Jayne*- hope you enjoyed the match on Saturday despite the result  Sounds like you were all up for a good time regardless. Glad the essay is going well so far. I'm afraid I'm not all that great on statistcis myself but DH is an ex-maths teacher so will ask him and perhaps between the pair of us we could help out  I'm back seeing Lena again as of last week, got another session at 4 today so will see how I get on. I know what you mean about the cost but I just keep telling myself that this one is on the NHS so I can blow money on other stuff just now 

*Jannie*- I watched Heros the other night too. I quite liked it, not sure where it's going but will definitely stcik with it for now. Sorry to hear that it looks like you've over stimmed now  Hope all goes well in hospital today  Keep  as lots of follies will hopefully mean lots of eggs and lots of embies. Should give you the best possible chance for FET    take care and let us know what happens 

*Lorna*- sorry to hear that the London clinic wasn't exactly up to scratch. Sounds like it was really stressful trying to get all the things done, test wise, that you needed to  Glad that is all behind you and you can now look forward to Vegas in October  At least you still had a good time down in the big smoke though. Did you go to any shows?

*Kat*- you sound really busy! Hope you are enjoying yourself though with the footie 

*Dawn*- what a jet setter you are with work  London and Inverness  they'd be hard pushed to find 2 further away places to send you to  Have a fabby holiday in Spain  and try not to miss us too much  I was in withdrawal last year when i was away for over 3 weeks 

*Finbar*- sorry to hear about the funeral today  but hope you're looking forward to the rest of your week. Lunching and shopping with DH sounds great  What about trying to take in some preview shows at the festival on Thursday/Friday or I always go for a pedicure as a treat to myself (or did you get one at your spa day? sounds like you had a blast at the Sheraton- don't blame you for booking again )

*Jo*- hope you had a great weekend with your friends and the curry was good   where are you going for acu?

*Vonnie*-  glad the trip to Ireland did you good. Hope today with Dr Raja goes well and doesn't set you back again. You're doing so well to be this upbeat already  Must admit my coping mechanism is to open the vino as well  , just because i can  Had to smile about your DH finally getting the whole idea of FF; I don't know how I got through the previous 3 years of IF without it 

*Roma*- great to see you back  Was thinking about you the other week and hope that you coped ok  Looking forward to chatting again 

*mimou*- how's the post wedding phase treating you or are you still on  just now 

*Donna*- masses of         for EC tomorrow. Fingers crossed for some fabby eggs

*ScotsFi*- happy belated birthday  sounds like you had a lovely day.

Right must go and get some lunch. Catch you all soon.

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Jannie - hope you are OK?  Have been thinking of you today.  Everyone says this whole thing is a rollercoaster and it certainly seems to be the case.  It seems like the journey can take you all over the place - just hope you are bearing up OK.  

Maz - fingers crossed for you for Thursday.  Hopefully the cold is on its way out of your system now and you will be all set for when you start stimming - I am getting my acupuncture done at Napiers - very funny experience there yesterday - see below!

Donna - lost track a wee bit of where you are in your treatment but hope all is good with you too and that follies have behaved for you.  

Jambo - trust the atmosphere was amazing at Murrayfield at the weekend - shame about the result but am sure you had a great time in any case!

Finbar - I am sooooo going to book myself into the Sheraton!  Great to hear that is your favourite after your recent round of visits!  We were so disappointed with the spa on our weekend away recently so reckon a(nother!) treat would be just the thing!

Peanuts - not long at all to your hols!  Have a great time.  We are going to wait until after the IVF before we do anything.  Are thinking of heading off somewhere on the West coast for 2nd week of 2WW.  Sad to admit we have done so little travelling in Scotland so will be good to tick off a few places closer to home!

All fine enough with me.... Had 3rd acupuncture session yesterday.  The lady I have been seeing is on holiday so was someone else.  I don't think he had really read my notes as he was running late.  He asked how I was doing and I told him fine enough apart from the big problems I am having sleeping at night.  He looked at me very seriously and asked if my sleeping pattterns were affected by......  there was a big pause.... I thought he was going to say something like drinking coffee, or eating too late at night etc etc.... I am sure my face was a picture when he said the MOON!!  I didn't know what to say but did my best not to laugh a lot!!  By all accounts was a full moon on Sunday and he reckoned this could have caused the problem!!!  I think he may then have realised that the bullet of Zoladex in my stomach may also have something to do with it!  Am trying my best to be open minded about all sorts of alternative therapies but that one was one too many for me I am afraid!  Having said that, my mum totally unprompted also complained to me that she couldn't sleep on Sunday and someone at her work also had the same probelm!  Are we onto something!!

Enough nonsense!  Going to muster some energy now and go for a run - weight loss programme is currently in crisis!

Hi to everyone else reading this!

Jo xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well.  Just got a new laptop so it is taking me a wee while to get used to it!  

Was back at ERI on Monday to see how my endo cyst was, it is still the same size so told me not to bother with zoladex just now (which I was pleased about) but then they phoned today to say I had to go back on it! The dr said it was better for endo suffers to be on zoladex before starting treatment (January).  I have also started accupuncture, do you think it is worthwhile continuing with the accupuncture if on zoladex?

The accupuncture I go to is in Linlithgow if anyone needs their details.

Speak again soon
Fiona


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Donna

had no idea your egg collection was tomorrow.....am I living in some kind of dream world    I'm sorry I've not paid enough attention but wishing all the best for tomorrow.  

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this your time

love 

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

well poop! Came on for a quick check and notice my long post of personals yesterday is MIA.Where the heck did that go to- soooo annoying! I'm laid low with AF migraine and cough and no voice for past few days.Will post more soon,love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna, what is MIA?  sorry for being thick  

Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish with a migraine.  Hope you feel better soon.  When do you get the results of all your blood tests?

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Evening ladies,

It is a lovely warm one here in W.Lothian and I am just back from my pottery class - so feeling serene again 

Donna: Thinking of you! Go girl!         

Kat:  The cruise sounds amazing!  Sounds like just the thing after a really hectic few months.

Fin: Oooo wine (to be said like Homer 'Ooo donuts')! i agree with Maz catching a few things at the fest could be fun.  I always really enjoy going to doodles (you paint pottery) in marchmont.  But that is not everyones cup of tea.

Maz: So sorry to hear that you are choked with the cold.  Thursday is just round the corner so hang in there.  At least tomorrow night there is both Heros and Brothers and Sisters to look forward to.  There is nothing on the rest of the week and then the only two things I am into are on the same night! 

Lorna:  What a shame - it took me ages to work out what MIA stood for!  I am definately a penny short of the pound at the moment.  I wonder if I can blame the hormomes  .  He he just seen Jaynes post - glad I am not alone.

Jayne: Thanks for the all the good luck - it worked - see below!  I notice that Bruge and your dissertation hand in happen in the same week!  Hope the writing is going well - been there myself a couple of years ago - you can do it!

Dawn: Hi!  Only three days to go!

Jo: What a   about the full moon comment!  I would have seriously twitched if that had been me too!! Am still smiling now...

Scots Fi: Hoping you are keeping well and that it is finally all sinking in  

Vonnie: How did it go with Dr Raga today?  I hope that it went well and that you are feeling more and more  .

Hi to Fiona M, Roma, Mimou and everyone else.

So, I am on for EC on friday!   .  It wasn't clear what would happen this morning at the clinic (athough they were optimistic) but my Oestrogen came back at 12,600 and they said that although it is a bit high they are happy to continue but I have not to take anymore FSH.  So tomorrow is just Buserlin and then nothing (whoo hoo) on thursday.  I only have one egg that is actually at 18mm so I am hoping some of the others will catch up - does anyone have any experience of this?  Don't know yet whether I will be a fresh transfer or a freeze all but I am just pleased to make it to egg collection.

Thanks everyone for all the kind thoughts - they are appreciated. 

Heading off to bed with my book...

Sleep well all.
Love Janniexx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Donna - all the best for egg collection tomorrow    xx


Jannie - all the best for Friday, will be thinking of you xx      Where about in West Lothian are you?  I'm in Livingston.

Jayne - MIA - Missing In Action    Looking forward to the game on Monday, think we're meeting beforehand for food and no doubt a few drinks in the Ardmillan.

Love to you all xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

FionaM - hi there! I am also on Zoladex and am having some acupuncture done. To be honest I am not sure how much value there is since clearly the drugs effects are so strong however I have found it helpful just to feel I am doing something to pass the time until September! I have been going twice a month and so overall I guess it is not adding too much to the total bill! To be fair the lady I am seeing has said that really what she is doing is not really helping out with my fertility issues as such, but more helping to deal with any of the side effects from the Zoladex. She said that what she is doing would also not undo any of the actions of the Zoladex so it should not interfere with it doing its job. She also seems to think that some aspects of my general health are a bit out of kilter and that actually there is quite a lot she can work on with regards to this. Perhaps your acupuncturist can give you some advice although I guess you might have to take into account their bias as they will probably of course recommend that you see them! My lady also does herbal medicine and she advised there would be no point doing any of this since again the effects of the drugs are too overwhelming for this to have any benefit.

It sounds a bit frustrating you got conflicting advice about going on the Zoladex. I also wasn't very keen to go on it - was still clinging to the hope that a pregnancy would occur naturally. However Dr Thong was quite insistent that I went on it as there is apparently good evidence that endo sufferers success rates are improved after being on it for 3-6 months. I found the link below via the endo pages on this site and it explains it some more there.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/36624.php

Hope that helps a bit!

Jo xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks like we are all on here just now!!

Jannie - great news!  Didn't see your post as I was posting mine!

Donna - good luck tomorrow!

MIA - I so knew it!!!  Never done any internet stuff before and have picked up so many of these in the last few weeks!  Feeling like a real pro that I knew that one over your experts!!!

Night all xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

my goodness, I missed all the action last night, didn't I  

Jo, I only got one egg after being on Zoladex for 3 or 6 months (can't remember which) so I wouldn't want to do that again but Ciara told me the same thing.  Dr Thong put it down to a change in my stimulation drugs but it's in my head so I won't budge    I think everyone else should listen to the experts though  

Fin, I think we're meeeting in the Caley Sample at 5pm.  I'm a bit excited and a bit nervous too  

Jannie, congratulations on getting to egg collection on Friday.  That is great news!  Good luck.  

Thanks for all the good wishes with my dissertation.  It's due in the day after I come back from Bruge so planning post it before we leave.  Now that willl be lovely.  I'm doing well.  I've written 20 thousand words so it just need fixed rather than writing long passages.  Stuart and I checked all my references with my reference list and there was a few mistakes so will need to fix those then it's just re-writes.  I contacted a lovely statistician at the RIE who has helped me a lot with my stats but thanks for the offer of help.  

Have a good day everyone

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all,

*Donna*, Just wanted to wish you all the best from your egg collection today hope you get loads of eggs.

*Jannie*, Great news about e/c, good luck

*Jayne*, sounds as if you are in control of the dissertation situ, I hated doing mine but you get such a buzz once its in

*Mazv,* Glad to hear things are going well with your cycle.

Well had my follow up appt with Dr Raja went ok, I didn't know what to expect and if I'm being honest it was all a bit rushed for my liking. He just talked over my cycle and told us that it went as planned apart from the negative result, I was worried about my hormones but they are where they want them to be but I've to get another blood test for FSH as it was a bit low as 4.4 (which I thought was good). We've decided to have another shot with the ERI and booked in for December. I'm happy with that as it gives my body some time to recover plus we want to go away on holiday on Sept/Oct for a well earned break. Haven't got anything booked but its definately beach, so diet for me as I've put on 7 pounds since the treatment.

The hassle happened when driving out of the car park, noticed there were 2 boys standing on the embankment behind the fence and as I was about to exit something hit my windscreen. Drove out and stopped but everything seemed ok, it wasn't until I got home that I noticed a crack at the bottom right hand side of my windscreen. The wee   had chucked a stone and got a direct hit, I was livid.....

Anyway sorry if I've missed anyone off but still trying to catch up.

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

what's with the 2 day summer  

Good Luck with your egg collection today Donna    sending you lots of good wishes for good eggs.

Jannie - don't worry about the sizes of your follicles ! You sound like you are in a pretty similar state to me. I know what you mean about the marbles clanging. I found it really uncomfortable to sit down / get up off a chair for the last few days before e/c. I only had a couple that seemed to be the right size at that stage and they went on to collect 32 eggs of which 24 fertilised - I think my e2 levels were about 16,000 and they still did e/c.
good luck with it
the fet after ohss thread is very helpful .

Good luck to Maz with tx

Jane - well done with dissertation - full of admiration for you - almost there - hurrayy !!

Lorna - hope you have recovered from battery of tests !!

Kat and Peanuts - enjoy your hols you deserve it !

We are off to France for wedding 2 and hols for a week - can't wait. Have been waiting on a/f for 36 days now   . Even resorted to p stick today ( sad deluded fool that I am .... but we had been getting lots of 'exercise' !!!! ) 
bye 

take care everybody I missed x x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone - just a very quick one to wish Donna all the best for EC today      

and Jannie - best wishes to you too for your EC -     

Thinking positive thoughts and well wishes for you both.

Kat, Dawn and Mimou - hope you all have fabby holidays   - relax and enjoy!!!  

Fiona
x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Its been a bit busy on here!  I so wish I was jet setting, but all the travelling has taken its toll over the last 3 weeks, and now am absolutely knackered.  Although I am looking forward to a work trip to Orkney in September!!

Cannot wait for my holiday, actually considering phoning in sick tomorrow, so I don't have to get any more stressed out before I head off.  Final colleague to leave on Maternity leave goes on Friday, so everyone has been full of baby talk all week      Can't blame them, but only so much I can put up with.

Kat - glad you've booked yourselves a hol, sounds fab!

Fin - might have to take you up on that recommendation to visit the Sheraton - any one else fancy it?!  I think a few fringe shows would be a good idea, although I have to agree with Jannie, Doddles in Marchmont is great for passing a few hours, especially if you have a few birthdays coming up - great for pressie ideas.

Maz - sorry to hear about your bad cold, hope you're feeling a bit better.  Sending you  lots of     for your scan on Thursday, hope you're all set for stimms.

Jo-edin - Well done you for not burstingout laughing when he mentioned the moon  .  I think I might have peed my pants!!  I never sleep well on a Sunday - has something to do with having to get up for work on a Monday!

Lorna - sorry to hear you're feeling poorly too, hope you're over the worst of the migraine - nasty AF 

Vonnie - glad your follow up went ok.  Think I'm booked in for next txt in Dec, so we might be cycle buddies!  Will be confirmed when I go for my follow up in a few weeks.

Jannie - I seem to remember only having a couple of follies the right size at last scan before EC, but ended up with 23 eggs!  Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for your EC tomorrow, sending you     for lovely eggs.

Donna - seemed to miss knowing that it was your EC today, hope I haven't got crossed wires.  Hope it all went well for you, sending you lots of    for fertilisation and ET.

Take care all, off to watch heros and then bed.

Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Havent had time to do a proper catch up, but just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Lorna, sorry to hear you're feeling down and everyone seems to be pregnant.    I work with teenagers...and they are VERY fertile, let me tell you    Try and look towards Vegas and all that will bring  

Donna, I hope everything went well yesterday and you get a good fertilisation rate today.  

Maz, all the best for your scan today  

Hello to everyone else, just popped in to say hi

oops and good luck for tomorrow jannie (although will probably be on again to say it tomorrow)

Take care

jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope everyone is wel today.  

Donna, hope everything went well yesterday and the you get a good fertilisation rate.

Moony, I know what you mean about friends getting pregnant.  None of mine are (at the mo) but my 2 best friends were 2 months afet I have a m/c plus loads at my work were as well.  I found a good bubble gets it out the system, plus a bit of retail therapy!!

Maz, hope your feeling better and everything goes well today.

Sheraton Spa sounds lovely, I've been there one and would definately recommend it.

I've got a quick question though on AF.  Did you find that your AF showed up early after an unsuccessful course on IVF?  Mine has decided to come 3 days early, is this common?

Anyway off the the gym to burn some fat.

Yvonne xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just a quickie as i'm stll at work, but i should have plenty of time to post soon    

ec went well yesterday 6 eggs (as usual) 5 fertilized, i have to phone back tomorrow to see if i'm getting et on friday or saturday    

jannie good luck for friday hope everything goes well    

speak soon ladies


donna xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

donna- completely lost track of your tx, sorry! great news-fingers crossed for ET!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Donna, fabulous news at getting 5 fertilised.  Am SOOOO excited for you.  Whay are you at work though?   shouldn't you be resting after a general?

Lorna, try and strike a balance between allowing yourself to feel rubbish and low and getting busy and moving on.  Both good tactics in the right balance    I always though I would come out at the end of this with a baby in one hand and a masters in the other... my masters is getting near to the end but I'm having another cycle in March so maybe it'll still happen  

Yvonne, my period always seem to be later after an unsuccesful cycle but one thing I do know, is there is no right or wrong with this.  Enjoy the gym

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie, that's great news Donna.  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie my AF was early 25 days after one cycle, normal after another and late at 36 days for the last- so anything goes.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh Donna, good luck!!!!!!!  Are they freezing any?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick post girls, hope everyone is well  will catch up on all the personals later.

*Donna*- excellent news that you've got 5 embies  all the best for ET.

Was at clinic today and am officially downregged. Lining was 3.6mm but was just a single line instead of a triple  Anyone any idea what this means  Seem to have developed a lovely big cyst on my right ovary in the space of 3 weeks. New doc measured it at 3cm (or are they measured in mm?) and told me she needed to get a second opinion as to whether it would need aspirated or not    Nearly freaked out at this  , luckily all ok and they are just leaving it alone. Got the usuaul comment of "Oh you've got a large fibroid at the top of your womb?" Takes me all my patience not to retort "No **** sherlock! That'll be the one you tell me about every time I come for a scan" Honestly you'd at least think they'd check the notes before scanning you. I'm surprise my fibroid doesn't wave back at them it's seen them all that often over the past year or so   

Anyway... started Menopur 225iu and have to go back Tues/Fri for scans next week. Have to go back tomorrow morning as well though as I left the bl**dy drugs on the clinic table  Was so intent on getting the injection done and out of there that I forgot to check I'd got eveything and just grabbed the blue zip up bag and left. The actual menopur was still in the poly bag on the table   

So back in at 8 tomorrow to do my injection and leave with the rest of the drugs this time 

All well apart from that!

Catch you all later

Love
Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick one....

Maz - great news that it is all systems go!  Although sounds like quite an eventful visit all round!  Hope everything goes well with you. Useful for me to learn all that is involved!

Donna - 5 eggs fertilised sounds good to me.  Hope all goes fine with ET - whenever it is!  Will be thinking of you.

Jannie - EC tomorrow? Good luck - hope you are able to relax OK tonight and that things are not too uncomfortable!  Fingers crossed for lots of eggs for you tomorrow!

Is all going on!!!

Jambo - can understand why you would avoid the Zoladex after your previous experience.  I reckon it has totally worked on me - ie feel very switched off!  Am definitely worried that they won't be able to switch me on again but if I have learnt anything from reading this forum is that anything can and anything does happen!  Seems to be as many people with the problem of over stimulation as there are under stimulation - who knows what is around the corner...

Need to fly as helping my sister sell her flat tonight... not sure there will be many viewers on an evening like this.... is glorious!!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

maz- its so up and down isn't it but the main thing is all systems go now. I'm sure by the time you start making oestrogen again the lining will triple up and as for cyst well if worst comes to worst they can drain it just before EC but know how you feel when it all feels like its not going according to plan.Some cycles are just like that. silly billy leaving drugs there- its the buserelin! they definitely don't read notes- they only noticed I should have been on different stims at my follow up but it was clear as day in my notes.

jo- good luck with selling the flat- its so warm today- maybe folk will come on the way to the beer garden!you have a good attitude to tx- expect the goal posts to constantly chnage and if they don't well so much the better!

FED UP cleaning- why the heck did i start washing the sofa covers on top of cleaning and changing all the beds....stupid!

love lorna xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Got another dilemma here, feel as if I'm slowly turning into a hypocondriac.  I've found a small lump on my left (.), went to the Drs on Tuesday and she is pretty sure its just breast tissue but wants to refer me to the breast clinic for a check up before my next cycle.

Was okay with it but now panic has started to set in and I'm papping it now.  I don;t have anyother symptons other than this but wanted to know if any one else has experience this.

Thanks
Yvonne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Yvonne - sorry I don't have personal experience - you've done the rights thing by getting it checked, hope you don't have to wait long for your referral. take care xx

Donna - great news about the fertilisation...good luck for tomorrow xx

Maz - good luck for this cycle and great you're moving on to the next stage xx

Lorna - I can sympathise about how you feel when a friend (or anyone really) falls pregnant, it;s natural to feel that 'why not me'.  Don't beat yourself up for those feelings. xx  I'm going through something similar (more on the later  )

Jayne - good luck on your dissertation...bet you're looking forward to chilling on your Bruges trip with all the hard work over. xx

Scott was back to work today so that meant I was up early too to take him to the station...it'll be hard getting used to the early starts again!  I've a had a productive day, gave the kitchen a thorough clean, had a lovely lunch with with my Mum & Gran, and I've cut the front & back grass and weeded...I'm now knackered!!   I could so do with a glass of wine but I said to Scott I'd pick him up tonight, he's at a show in the Festival.
Tomorrow I'm meeting a friend for lunch, not really looking forward to it though.  She's 9 weeks pregnant with her second, and she's just split up with her husband.  He decided he didn't want the baby and gave her the choice, him or the baby.  It makes me so angry as I know that Scott would make a fantastic dad and I don't know if he ever will be and here's this guy acting the way he is. 

Sorry to leave on such a down note...I'm away to chill and watch the mindless rubbish that is Big Brother! 

Take care all xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just quick one before I head to sunny Spain!

Vonnie - sending you big  , haven't been through that myself, but know a few friends that have.  As Lorna has said, we can't tell you not to worry, just hope they see youas soon as possible.

Donna - well done you on 6 eggs and 5 fertilised.  Good luck for ET this weekend.  Take it easy on your 2ww, sending lots of     your way.

Maz - glad to hear your finally on the happy hormones, although not sure if they'll help your memory!   Sending you lots of    for growing follies, and will catch up on your progress when I get back

Jannie - best of luck for EC tomorrow, sending you lots of     for good eggs, fertilisation rates and embies.  Hope ET can go ahead and you'll be on your 2ww by the time I get back.

Fin - I can't believe your friends husband, hope she's doing ok.  Its so unfair that there are so many unwanted babies out there, when there are so many of us still waiting for our dreams to happen.  Sending you a big  

Lorna - Sending you a big   too, we've all been in similar situations, and it doesn't matter who it is, or what the circumstances, there is always that bit of sadness, frustration, even anger from us all with IF issues.  Was speaking to a pal today who has 2 Clomid miracles, and she was saying exactly the same.  I know its not quite right, but its nice to know its normal and we all feel this way.  Hope you've stopped cleaning!!  Have fun with your visitors.

Sending big   to everyone I've missed, and lots of luck for txt, whatever stage you are at.
Catch up with you in a week or so - missing you already!!  
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Donna, all the best for embryo transfer  

Maz, well done on getting stimming....I've been looking at your ticker and see you're off to Corsica in 30 days.  If you stimm for two weeks and then have the two week wait, your results could be just back in the nick of time - how exciting  

Jannie, all the best for egg collection  

Dawn, have a great time in Spain

Lorna, when do you get your results back from all your blood tests?

Fin, I know you've been off but when are you back at work? and when is you next counselling session?  Good luck with that.  

Jo, did anyone come round to view the flat?

Yvonne, as Lorna says, try not to worry and rmember you did the right thing by getting it checked out.  Take care of yourself.  

I've got a days training today at the Royal edinburgh Hospital then I'm off for a whole week.  Yippeee!

Hope you all have a great Friday

Jayne


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh my goodness! You've all been busy   !!!

V. sorry I don't have time at the moment for lots of personals (at work) - just wanted to do a couple of hellos -

Donna - fantastic news about your embies!!   Good luck for ET today    

Jannie - Wishing you lots of luck and postive thoughts for EC today    

Lanky and I are waiting to welcome some more of you to the pregnant ERI thread - go girls!!!    

Vonnie - just wanted to say, try not to worry.  As others have said, you've done exactly the right thing in getting it seen to.  I've also had a lump before, went to my GP, got referred to hospital clinic and it had disappeared before I even got there a few weeks later (still went, just to put mind at rest and all was OK).  Chances are your will either disappear too, or will just be a wee cyst or similar - nothing to worry about.     

OK, better dash.  I've got another busy weekend coming up (belated birthday celebrations tonight en famille - The Simpsons Movie   followed by curry at Britannia Spice - yummy! - lunch with v.pregnant friend tomorrow, followed by visiting friends from Cambridge for dinner on Sunday).  I do have Monday off though so will try to catch up with more personals then - assuming you've not been  proverbial hind legs of donkey!!   

Have a great weekend everyone!

Love

Fiona
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

Was back in at 8 to get my drugs and do my injection  remembered to take them with me this time   

*Jannie*- looked out for you in reception but you must have been coming in later. All the best for EC, here's hoping for lots of lovely eggs    9in fact you're probably on the table just now   )
*
Donna*-    for ET

*Dawn*- have a fab holiday Mrs, relax and enjoy yourself  see you when you get back 

*Jayne*- you should have said you were in for training today we could have met up for a coffee  Would look out for you but don't know what you look like  If you do manage to read this today then pop in to Pharmacy to say hello 

*Lorna*- hope you got over your cleaning frenzy of yesterday  Have a fab time with the rellies when they arrive. Sending a big  , know how hard it is to deal with freinds news  . Happy for them but just turns the knife that little bit deeper  I'm bracing myself for another 2 new arrivals this month  I've got 11 sets of friends expecting this year alone  Anyway didn't mean to go off on a rant  .... have a fab weekend and enjoy the family 

*Mimou*- have a wonderful wedding #2 and enjoy yourself in France 

*Fin*- Enjoy your last few days off  . Can't believe I'm looking forward to EC just to get the time off work  Hope lunch today goes ok with your friend (what an absolute git her DH is  better off without him though in the long run)

*Jo*- how did the flat viewing go last night? Hope you got plenty viewers. Had a real  at your acupuncturist and the theory about the  I didn't sleep that night either but that was due to double doses of buserelin  Dont' worry about the zoladex effect, as soon as you start on stimms your body will kick in fine  

*Vonnie*- what a pain about your windscreen  Shame you weren't able to catch the little b's Glad the follow up went ok, enjoy your holiday when it comes and then you'll be all geared up for your successful cycle in December  Don't worry about the lump, I'm sure it'll be fine   

*ScotsFi*- hope all is well    when's the scan ? Have a great weekend  (you'll be exhausted after it  )

*Lanky*- how's bump coming along? 

Right must get on with some work.  to everyone I've missed. Anyone heard from Kirsty at all  She hasn't posted in a few weeks (hope all is well  )

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

dawn hope you have a fab holiday, speak when you get back.

jannie      for today hope all goes well & your back on with great news.

jayne  hope you have a great week off (im off all week too cant wait)

maz     on getting started on the stimms.

vonnie am sure you'll be fine but it's best to get these things checked for peace of mind.

scotsfi i cant wait to join you's over in the other thread, the more threads the better    

lorna hope your felling a bit better, i know its hard everyone expects us to take things like that on the chin & get on with it (if only they really knew)

fin it make you wonder why people like your friends dh are allowed by him upstairs to father children so easily   .

lanky how are things with you, if you need any more   just ask  .

joe & kirsty hope the boy's are behaving

hi to any one else i've missed (my heads the usual mince   )

well i've to go for et tomorrow, they want to give it another 24hrs to see which 2 are going  to be my best chance.

one of the other girls on the other thread said something to me that really hit a spot, my babies was conceived on wednesday & now i have to wait to meet it, lets hope she's right   .

take care everybody

donna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Donna,

All the best for ET, hope those 3 day embies are the ones for you      

Lots of love and luck
Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks maz, how you doing with the stimms (well apart from forgeting your drugs    )

donna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Donna,

Just wanted to wish u all the best for tomorrow.  

Hope things went okay for Jannie today as well.

Not stressing out the lump, just thinking its hormonal.

Yvonne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

How much do I love a Friday?!!  Bloomin' great that the weekend is here!  Hope you all have a good one.  My sister and brother in law have arranged tickets for a couple of fringe shows for us over the weekend so looking forward to that.  The viewing of my sisters flat was pretty dire last night - everyone on holiday or out enjoying the sunshine!  We had a nice girlie catch up in any case and was good for me to be able to explain some more stuff about IVF - mainly things I have learnt from this board!  Is a funny one knowing who to confide in with all this stuff, but a no brainer to speak to my sister about things and she is being such a brilliant support to me.

So, down to business!

Donna - hope you have rested up nicely after EC and are all set for tomorrow.  Wishing you all the luck in the world and hope that everything goes well with meeting your wee embies!

Jannie - hope everything went well today.  Look forward to hearing how you got on.  Fingers are crossed it was all OK.

Dawn - probably sunning yourself in Spain by now so need to ask if all is good with you?  Oh how nice would a wee sangria be??  Trying to stay off the booze at present...

Maz - good to hear you have got your drugs OK! (note to self - do not leave drugs behind when the time comes!!)  Hope you are feeling better now?  Still having a nightmare sleeping here.... and there's not a full moon in sight (I checked about 4.00 this morning as needed to lean out the window to cool down!!)

Jambo - have a great week off!  Same as Maz I find myself willing my treatment to come round so I can get some time off if nothing else!!  Anything nice planned?  

Fin - you must be gutted yours are nearly over!!  Sorry - you probably didn't need me to remind you of that!  Hope you enjoy your last few days off!

Vonnie - As ever some great advice from the girls on here.  I hope you are a bit less worried about it all now.  It never rains if it pours springs to mind... total nightmare re your windscreen as well - mindless a***s!

Moonchild - hope all the cleaning was therapeutic and that you are nice and relaxed now for a good weekend with your relatives!  OK - you're probably exhausted - sounds like you really went for it!!

ScotsFi - Britannia Spice!!  Sounds so much nicer than the salad I have planned for tonight.....!!

Have a good weekend all and a good one to Jannie and Donna in particular!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

just popped in to say hi  

Had a few too many margaritas and glasses of cava last night but too big a hangover so am fine.  Planning on doing my essay this morning and then meeting Stuart after his overtime to go to the pleasance courtyard and have a couple of beers then head somewhere for a late lunch.  Yumm.  

Donna, hope embryo transfer goes like a dream  

Jannie, I can't wait to find out how many eggs they got and then how many fertilise.  

Jo, I'm glad your sister is being so supportive.  That's great.  

Maz, how's the injections going?  Are you feeling any rumblings going on in there yet?  

Fiona, hope Brittania Spice was nice.  I'm planning on heading to Kushies this week as I was there recently for a works night out and the food was fabulous.  

Fin, when are you back at work?  Maybe bump into you on Monday before/after the game.  I don't Stuart will definitely see you.  

Hi to all you other RIE girls...as someone else said...not heard from Kirsty for a bit...

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Donna, hope ET goes ok today and take it easy for the next couple of weeks xx

Jayne - sounds like a lovely day, have fun.  Anything planned for your week off?  I'm back to work on Monday unfortunately though least I've got the footie at night to look forward to.  Hope to catch up with you, if not I'll wave across! 

Jannie - hope everything went well yesterday xx

Hi to everyone   and hope you've all got nice things planned for the weekend.

I had a lovely day with my friend yesterday, we went out for lunch then took her wee boy to the park, it was great fun though I was knackered last night! 
I've not really got any plans for the weekend, though will probably pop over and see my mum while Scott's at the football.  He did ask if I fancied going with him...Livi v Dundee...hmmmm maybe not! 

Take care 
L xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Thank so so much for all the positive thoughts and well wishes.  It is really comforting to know that you are all here supporting me and DH.  Really thank you.

EC was difficult, I was in for ages and I think the drugs kept on wearing off  - the majority of the follicles were apparently empty but I did get 14 eggs of which 3 have fertilised.  I am so grateful for those 3.  They have said they will do ET on  monday if I am well enough.  I don't know what 'well enough' means but I want a fresh transfer if poss...  Am still having trouble walking, going up stairs and generally moving - is this normal? 

Please forgive the me post. 

I hope you are all having a good weekend - hello to all especially Donna and Maz xx
Love Jannie xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi jannie

im still alittle uncomfortable in the ovary department but apparently drinking loads of water helps. puts pressure on your bladder but helps ovaries.

hope everything goes well for you tomorrow, let me know how you go on.

donna xx

p.s i have 2 lovely grade 2 8 cell embies on board & am officially pupo


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all of your RIE girlies

Today is officially day one of my holidays although had a lovely weekend...doing essay this morning, then on to reading Harry Potter this afternoon before heading off to the pub prior to the game tonight  

Jannie, I'm guessing you're trying not to be disappointed with so many empty follicles and only three fertilising whilst at the same time being really happy to have three embryos.....I hope you feel well enough for a fresh transfer and you're soon on the 2 week wait like Donna

Donna, grade 2 and 8 cells sounds wonderful....PUPO sounds great and I hope that changes to just P very soon    Do you have Setanta? to watch the game tonight.  I'm looking forward to it, but a bit anxious too....

Maz, how are you getting on with stimms?  When is your next scan.  I didn't realise it was the REH you worked in.  You probably send me batches of Subutex all the time via Mandy Hart at the CDPS!

Fin, lets hope for a great game and score tonight

Anyway, think I'll go and make some toast before getting down to the essay.  It's already written really it's just changes that I'm doing now.  

It was quiet in here over the weekend...what has everyone been up to?

Take care

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning everyone!!

Jannie - sounds like you have been through the mill a bit.  I really hope you are feeling a bit less uncomfortable today and that you are able to have a fresh transfer.  You and Donna have really been in my thoughts and have been feeling pretty nervous for you both.  Goodness knows how you guys are feeling actually going through it!

Donna - brilliant you have got your 2 on board.  Hope they are making themselves at home!  Have you got much planned for the next 2 weeks?

Maz - hope you are getting on OK.  Am sure you will be looking forward to your scan to see what is happening.

Jambo - have a great week off.  You must be well chuffed that the essay is more or less done.  Enjoy the footie too.

I had a good weekend.  Took a wee wander out to South Queensferry on Friday night as was lovely and warm.  Saturday headed into Princes Street - so busy!  That'll be the festival started!  We went to see a couple of shows on Saturday night.  Would highly recommend Jason Byrne - Irish comedian who I have seen before.  Very very funny and if anyone feeling a bit down will definitely cheer you up!

Better get on with doing some work - spending way too long on this site these days!!

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning peeps 

How is everyone today  Pretty grey and drab out there  but at least it's not  like yesterday  I went to view a flat for my cousin and got soaked on the way there and back and the sellers weren't even in   Anyway...

*Donna*- glad that you got to ET and all went well. Sending lots of sticky vibes for your embies    PUPO 

*Jannie*- poor you feeling sore after EC  it isn't unusual to still be in pain or discomfort for a few days afterwards. My first cycle I was fine but the second one I found it uncomfortable walking for about 4 days afterwards  Hope you feel better soon  Good news that you got 3 embies    hope you get a smooth 3 day transfer today  Take it easy on the 2ww.

*Jayne*- lucky you on holiday, wish it was me  Hope you're getting that essay written  and not thinking about all the other stuff you could be doing. Enjoy HP when you read it, it's fab  I had it read the day it came out I couldn't wait  Thought you knew I was at REH  I know Mandy and Elaine that work at CDPS; athough I don't work in dispensary I have checked off a fair few methadone's in my time. I'm usually based on the acute adult wards (when I'm not in my office up to my eyeballs in management cr*p  ) Anyway... enjoy the match tonight (will refrain from wishing anyone luck for fear of upsetting either you or Donna    )

*Fin*- Don't blame you for giving the Livi match a wide berth   Hope the weather holds off for the match tonight; it was absolutely foul in Gorgie last night  Hope first day back at work isn't too bad for you- just keep thinking it's nearly Friday 

*Jo*- hope you enjoyed the fringe shows you went to. I was out at the Pleasance on Friday and Sunday but unfortunately can't sit in the courtyard with beer as I usually do  

*Vonnie*- glad to hear that you are't stressing; I'm sure all is fine 

Right time for tea break, back later 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Been doing my essay this morning so just on here to email my tutor then start the HP book.  

Maz, I was in the Pleasance courtyard on saturday!   Yes, I did have a few beers and that was after a mexican and margaritas at Panchos Villas mmmm

Jo, I sang in South Qeensferry recently and keep meaning to go back for a lazy Saturday or Sunday (waiting on a sunny day) for lunch and some nice wine...where's good to go there?  I love comedt too.  My fave is Stephen K Amos and Craig Hill.  Am hoping to get to a couple of free shows tomorrow.  I know what you mean about this place being addictive.....TOTALLY

Better get that email to  my tutor written

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

You been very chatty!

Donna- congratulations on getting 2 top embies on board- good luck on the 2ww 

jannie- sorry you had a difficult EC hon- its sounds exaclt like my first cycle- which is why i ask them to knock me out first and gicve me lo9ads of drugs during the procedure-It took me about 7 days for pain to disappear that cycle- very bloated- its safe to take paracetamol based pain killers. I hope you were well enough to get ET today??stay positive for your precious embryos- it only takes one  

maz- how are you doing? Good idea booking  a holiday after a cycle but suspect you didn;t think it wouold all be so squashed together... 

dawn- have a great holiday! 

Hi to everyone else- sorry for lack of personals- hope you're all ok- we had such a hectic few days with the inlaws including an overnight trip to Loch ness which was far too far= 6 hrs each way with the traffic- still its for the kids...
love lornaxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Stuart's off today so no essay writing for me...

Having lunch at Kushies then off to see the Simpsons movie then maybe "do" a bit of the fringe...

hope you have a good day too

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

Jayne- sounds like you've got a lovely day planned   Wish it was me! Enjoy lunch. I saw the movie when it came out and nearly burst something laughing   Hope you enjoy it too

Lorna- wow   that's a bit of a nightmare 6 hours to Loch Ness; you could have got to London in that time   Hope it was worth it and the kids got to see Nessie   you must be pretty shattered with all the entertaining over the past coule of days. I had my holiday booked months ago before I knew I was cycling so timing has (or hasn't) worked out depending on how you look at it   Either way can't do anything about it now  

Donna- how's the 2ww so far    

Jannie- was everything ok yesterday for ET  lots of luck for the 2ww    

Hope everyone else is doing grand  

I'm on a bit of a   as scan today wasn't all that great   Cyst is still there but only got 2 follies on right and 4 on the left (same as I had when they scanned me for downreg). Only 3 of these are measurable at the minute at over 11. They've taken blood to measure my oestrogen levels and I've to go back Friday again. To stay on 225 Menopur for now. Really disappointed that I haven't responded well as last time on Menopur I had 12 follies and 7 were measurable at this stage. Chances of me getting enough eggs/embies for blast are probably nil   Also no idea what was wrong with me today but everything hurt  Dildo cam felt as if it had been dipped in sand rather than KY     , and taking blood was agony (thought I was going to faint). Have never had that before   Anyone any ideas why this would be?

Anyway sorry for the me post   just feeling a lot deflated this morning. Hope to perk up later  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

maz

sorry your feeling so down, who done the scan ? i got so many different measurements & follie counts during my stimming time. when it came to ec i nearly fainted when they got 6 as they had never counter as many as 6 follies     i dont know if more appeared or if the scan's were rushed & they were just taking a kind of average. also when the female doctor done my first scan she didn't bother using ky on the outside      & that on top of 6 months of zolly, not very nice  .

i hope your feeling better & your scan on friday goes well.


take care
donna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maz,

When I had my first scan it was agony, I just put it down to feeling a bit tender and that I was a bit stressed out at the time.  Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low, I didn't respond that well on my first scan (think I only had 3 follicies) but they mananged to squezee 5 eggs out of me.  Didn't take any blood until my 2nd scan though.  

Still got the pesky lump but it has certainly gone down since a/f, but going for a scan tomorrow so hopefully everything will be okay.

Jayne, hope you have a lovely day.  We had a great weekend of having lunches and some wine (no good for the die).  But back to the same old crap but at trying to get a holiday booked for 1st 2 weeks in October.  Also had a good chat about the baby situ and we are going to blast it 'au natural' between now and November.

Donna, glad to hear you are taking it easy at the mo, hope you have your feet up and watching plenty dvds.

Jannie, hope everythign went well yesterday and you to are chilling out.

Anyway off to the gym for me again, its a pointless task but got to be done

Take care everyone

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning!

jayne- have a lovely day-its great to have some quality time with hubby 

maz- sounds like you're well and truely on the roller coaster sweetie. Bear in mind you could just as easily go back on frid and everything be great. I find it wierd how different each cycle can be and how different the side effects to the drugs are. Are you sure you don't have an infection or anything if it felt gritty?I find scans during stims painful when they're poking about the ovaries. Could the cysts be affecting the number of follies on that side or hiding some from view? The main thing is you are responding though of course its upsetting when its not as well as before- lets the demons out . plenty time yet for things to happen upto 21 days in total as you know so don't feel too downhearted yet.let us know what they say about E2 levels  

donna- how's it going? can't believe someone scanned you without KY- ouch.

jannie- how are you? did you get ET or are they saving embryos? 

vonnie- all that hard work at the gym will eventually pay off  I'm knackered and sweaty after  a 45 min walk on the beach with the dog and its only 3500 steps- methinks there is some inconsistencey about how much exercise you should do- some say 30 mins with light sweat and increased heart rate a few times a week , but if you believe the 10,000 steps a day it would take me over 3 hrs  a day! Guess I'm quite sedentary inbetween but think I'll opt for the few times a week option 


had to put back my US consult to get my results as won't have gathered all the GUM results by the time of my original date which is a b*gger.more waiting....till 27th aug...
ooh need a typhoo,

love lorna x


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I hope everyone is doing well.
I have just had my pre treatment scan and will start to downreg on the 25th of August. There was a small cyst at the scan but they don't seem to be worried about it so hopefully it will be alright. 
I just got the results of my assignments for my MSc today so it looks like I will be doing another year. It is definitely good to have something to take my mind off the IF but it can be a bit stressful at times. 
Fiona D.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi People

Hope you are well.

Firstly, a big huge CONGRATULATIONS to Scots Fi!!!

Hi Maz and Finbarina, thanks for asking after me.

I am good thanks. Been dieting like crazy lost 9lbs in 2 weeks, following Scottish slimmers its fab, dead easy to follow, only 1stone 5lbs to go before November. 

Had a fabulous holiday in the Maldives, it was sooo chilled out - it was what we needed.

Been to ERI again for our nurse consultation. The embrologist, Sue analysed DH swimmers and said they were really thick and slow, so both of our 'hearts' kind of sank, then she said she mixed it with some solution and they were whizzing about, given that and my endo, we were never gonna conceive naturally. Everything is set for November, which sounds good. I need to shift this weight though - I am really anxious about that.

So what else have I missed out on been soo busy with work etc. Finishing off decorating the 2 upstairs bedrooms over the next 2 weeks.

So come on what have I missed....?

Hi to everyone I have not mentioned hope things going well.

Nx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

DH just cooking a delicious meal (he's lovely) and so I have sneaked up to chat to you all.

Jayne: Hope the holiday is rejuvenating!  When you said you were singing in S. Queensferry what did you mean?  Do you sing with a group?  Very exciting!

Lorna:  I know what you mean about he 10,000 steps a day!  Mine must be about 20 day at the moment (which is me trekking from the bed to the loo!)  Am suspecting a little (ahem ahem) bit of weight gain but find I care very little at the mo...  Hope you get the results back soon.

Donna: Hope 2ww is going well.  how are you feeling? Have you taken time off work.

Maz: So sorry about about sore and disappointing scan  .  I think that after the d'regging things change a bit 'in there' (can't believe I am getting  coy now   ).  Am thinking positive thoughts towards you follies!

Vonnie:  Very impressed by your gym going - keep up the good work!

Neave:  Ooh Maldives!! Wonderful.  Did you find it helpful to get some answers about why you were having trouble TTC?  It is great that you will be having your first round in November - exciting.

Well - I am officially on my 2ww - Hurray!  They left it until the very last minute to say they would go ahead.  I do have some fluid on the abdomen and my ovaries are still crazy but is is wonderful to have to two dear embies on board.  We are extremely grateful and relieved to have got here.  I have been signed off work - which is just as well as I can barely make it up and down stairs at the mo.  It feels exciting.

Hello to everyone else - have a nice evening.
Love Janniexx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Janine

Good luck!!

It definately did help having a fuller explanation, just really want to crack on with it now though!!

Keep me posted how you get on.

Neave
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*knock knock* ... Hullo, Ladies, 

just a flying visit, as I am totally knackered and don't get a break in August... soooo looking forward to the cruise!! Have the leaflet with the "Action Ashore" in the bedroom to read ...   

Donna/Jannie - hope you're doing ok during your  !!! Keeping all crossed for you!

Lorna - so sorry you have to go through so much trouble...  

Maz - don't worry, hun! I usually have a slow start as well and then end up with about 18+ follies!!

Everyone else... big  to you all!!! 


2nd AF since miscarriage ... crampy as usual, but am SOOOO HAPPY that I decided to try the mooncup!!! AF came early on Sunday and I didn't have the cup with me, so had to borrow tampon from friend (we were down in Birkenhead for our 8th season game) ... small size only (yeah... that works for someone with endo, eh!!) but still felt totally uncomfy in comparison to the cup!!! 

Arrived back home at 2:30am Monday morning and had dentist appt at 10!! Doug had to get up to go to work at 7:30am (couldn't get the day off because of meetings...  ). 

ANYHOOO... lots to do, better get going!!

That's me off again ... hope to pop in from time to time but cannae promise anything.

Maybe  a meet up in September? What do you all say? Quite fancy going to the Tapas Bar...   

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Kat - phew, what a busy lady you are! Remember to take time out for you too but it does sound like you're having fun.  

Jannie & Donna - hope you have your feet up and relaxing!  take care and lots of luck xx  

Neave - great to see you back and sounds like the holiday is just what was needed.  Well done on the weight loss too    

FionaD - good luck for your treatment xx

Lorna - it's a nightmare that you have to wait for all your results though least you'll have all the info for your consultant.  You're putting me to shame with your exercise, I've not been out for a run in over a week...been enjoying wine & food too much!   

Yvonne - stick with the gym it'll pay off...honestly!   

Maz - sorry to hear it didn't go as well as expected yesterday, are you feeling any better today?  Take care and I think you're entitled to treat yourself to cheer yourself up...shoes, a manicure or even some chocolate (or if it was me I'd do all 3!! )

Jayne - I think we'll just ignore Monday eh?!  Hope you had a nice day yesterday, anything planned for today or is it back to your essay?

Jo - sounds like you had a good weekend, and I know what you mean about spending too much time on this site!  take care xx

Scots Fi - hope your doing well  

Mimou - hope the 2nd wedding went well xx

Hi to anyone I've missed and hope you are all doing ok xx

I'm on a half day today as got my 2nd counselling appointment at 2:30 out at the RIE, I'm looking forward to it actually...does that make me weird?    I'm planning on having a wander round the shops beforehand then afterwards I think I'll treat myself. 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all  

Fin, yes, the less said about Monday the better...apart from number 29...reminded me of John Coluqhoun    Good luck with your session this afternoon.  It's a good sign that you want to talk about your feelings.  Remember and include Scott though by telling him about the session or he'll maybe feel left out    I'm supposed to be doing my essay this morning but went to Asda this morning and am here now...but will not linger long then get some more essay done.  As I said, it's just rewrites at the moment so not too bad.  

Kat, was thinking you've not been around much.  keep enjoying yourself

Jannie, holiday is knackering - always eat and drink too much   I sing for a band which is essentially a church group (not a choir - drums, guitars, keyboard, bass) but we often get invited to sing at other places too.  There's a church in South Queensferry that you can rent out.  A couple our keyboard player knows hire it out every month and invite singers/bands to play.  We had great fun.  One of the songs we sung that night was "Future Plans" a song I wrote in response to my feelings about infertility.  We're recording it for our third album.  I'll try somehow to maybe let folk hear it sometime.  
How are you feeling?  Am glad to hear you're taking it easy and have been signed off.  

Neave, good to hear from you and glad you had a great time in the Maldives.  Glad you're feeling in control of losing weight too.  Well done.  I've been back from Spain for two months and still have the extra stone sitting on my waist/hips/thighs  

FionaD, great to hear you're all systems go for your treatment.  Good Luck    I'm just finishing off a masters too.  I started in September 2003 and am just finishing off my dissertation.  Mine is in Adolescent Addiction Studies.  What about you?

Lorna, you must be demented with all this waiting for other people to get things right.  Still, you've looked into this so hopefully it'll all be worth it.  Have you booked a hotel for your stay in Vegas yet?

Yvonne, I agree, all these lunches and drinking are doing my diet no good at all.  Back to business next week in time for my holiday to Bruge.  Where are you thinking of going in October?  Trying au natural sounds like a bit of fun...   does that mean then that you have unexplained infertility?  Unfortunately I only have one ovary and the tube from it to my uterus has been cut so there is no chance of us ever being successful without Dr Thongs help...

Maz, I did enjoy The Simpsons, but not quite as much as Stuart...he laughed all the way through it...him and the girl sitting behind us!  Try to stay positive...not because i think it'll help your follies grow any better/faster/bigger but because otherwise life can be hard work.  I'm sure you'll body will produce the goods in the end.  I really hope so.    

Donna, are you starting to go a bit demented yet?  I find that the two week wait is where I always want to be but it so hard emotionally.  I find I go quite demented.  Part of me thinks going back to work might help but I just wouldn't be able to concentrate.  I hope you're doing okay and your embryos are burrowing deep.    

Any way, as I always say...that essay isn't going to write itself! so off I go to do a bit more...


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope you are all good today.  Just back from another session at the gym and feel so much better for going.  Decided to lay off the wine for a bit to see if that will make any difference so hopefully my holiday will give me the incentive to give up a bottle or two.

We haven't decided where to go on holiday yet but think the Canary Islands may be a option as the weather is usually good around that time.  Jayne, yes we have 'unexplained infertility' so Drs still say it could happen naturally for us, but after trying for 3+ years, and one m/c, I have my doubt that it will happen that way.

Will be back later but head is a bit mushed today as got apt at breast clinic today, papping it big time.


Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yvonne

good luck.  Let us know what they say  

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

jannie    for your 2ww, sorry your still feeling tender but it'll make it easier to put your feet up & relax.

jayne i would love to hear your song, sounds like its straight from the heart, talking of which   i didn't go to the match on monday i didn't even watch it on tv    i sent richard down to watch it with my brother & dad at my parents & i indulged in some reruns of friends (sneaked i wee look at teletext now & again) it would have been to stressfull to have been in the same room as dh & db when the game was on apparently they were shouting abuse at the tv, not with the result but the nature of hibs play, not to happy at all   .

kat nice to hear from you, hope everything settles down soon & you get a bit of you time   .

yvonne the thought of going somewhere nice & warm just now is so tempting.

lorna sorry to hear that it not all going to plan but i'm sure it will all come together & you will get the answers you seek.

hi to everybody else

just getting ready to go to my mum & dads

speak soon, take care


donna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just a quickie for now.  Just to let you know I got the all clear from the breast clinic, they did an ultrasound which showed up nothing but wanted to do a mammogram as well just to be on the safe side which also came back clear.  I'm so relieved I can more look forward to my hols and everything else.

Speak to you all soon

Yvonne xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

great news vonnie glad you can relax & enjoy your holiday now.

take care

donna xx


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I hope everyone is well. 
Vonnie good to hear everything went OK.
I use the mooncup too although I had mixed feelings about whether it is OK to use with endometriosis. It does seem to help a bit with the cramps though. 
My MSc is in Profound Learning Difficulty and Multisensory Impairment which is quite a long winded title. Yours sounds really interesting Jayne, hope the essay is going well. 
I think Dr Raja must have aggravated something in the scan yesterday because I have been quite sore. It is a good excuse to sit in the sun and not have to do any housework though!
Fiona D.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna, depends on the flow really. I usually have to change the cup every 4-6 hours for the first 2 days and then can keep it for the maximum of 8hrs. As I said, it's only the 2nd month for me with the cup but I really don't feel it anymore at all ... while even the small tampon did make me feel crampy!  

I've been using tampons for donkeys years ... well, was only diagnosed with endo last year and nobody said anything about tampons ... I just made the decision myself. 

Using the cup is a bit awkward in the beginning ... but you get used to it.  

Vonnie - glad everything went well. 

Hope everyone is doing fine... I'm looking forward to my 2 days off ...although I have to do lots around the house...  

Speak soon!

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Yvonne, that's great news from the breast clinic.  Relax and enjoy your holiday

Not much to report from me...still doing essay in the morning and Harry Potter in the afternoon.  Still, Stuart's off tomorrow so not doing any more essay after today.  Gonna have a lovely relaxing weekend.  Planning on going for a walk round Arthur's Seat tonight stopping off at The Sheip Heid for a pit stop then going to Pizza Express for tea...

Hope you've got something nice planned too

Donna   and Maz   and Jannie  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie   fantastic- i know how scary it can be but alls well that ends well. enjoy your holiday now.

kat- do you ever have 'accidents' with mooncup- thats what i'd be worried about.must look into it...don't do too much housework 

jayne- i'm glued to harry potter too. Hope you're busy getting that essay out the way-I;m going to look into doing a business course today-you've inspired me. have a lovely evening 

trixy- hope your course is going ok too.Hope the sore bits recover soon- naughty dr raja 

good luck maz, donna and jannie     sending you positive vibes

Run past me again who goes where for accupuncture- i"m toying with going again but want to go somewhere not too painful coward that I am. I keep hearing of people saying how relaxing they found it and I can only remember pain!
Off to stay with SIL to see our canadian relatives again this weekend.Hope the weather holds out- so much easier with kids to do outdoors stuff.Finally going to GUM in Glasgow for last screening tests tomorrow- wish us luck on coming up with a believable story as to why we need to be tested 

love lornaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna, you have to be more specific now with the "acciddents".   I usually don't "leak" but have still pantyliners on the heavy days. Best to take a squirty bottle everywhere you go so you can "quick clean" the cup. 

As for acupuncture ... I am going to Julia Edmonds (tomorrow, actually) - she's at Natural Remedies in Corstorphine (Saughton Road North) and also at a clinic at the bottom of Dalkeith Road (close to Cameron Toll I believe). And she's very good. 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.  Sorry but I'm going to have a give you a me post now.

I'm gutted got another FSH score done and its come back at 12.2, when I got it done in March in was 4.4.  So didn't see this one coming and I'm absolutely gutted, can't stop crying.  Did expect it to go up a bit but not this much, I don't know what to do next or what this means for the future, so scared that our baby dream is over after one attempt at ivf.  I guess what it means is there is no chance of it happening naturally for us or on I being a drama queen.

Guess it explains the poor response to the treatment.  Was on such a high from yesterday but now back to earth with a huge bump.

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Vonnie, hun, so sorry about that. But that means you're responding not well to just ONE kind of treatment. They may be able to change that, maybe switch drugs?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun!!!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Little Wolf,

Just had a very tearful conversation with DH, he was going to come home from work because I was so distraught.  I did acupuncture for my first cycle but not had a session in 6 weeks, was wondering if that could be part of the issue??

Also looking at my results, does anyone know what mU/ml means and is that the standard measurement in the UK for FSH.  Didn't get the test done at my GPs but at another clinic?

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie
posted you on the multiple cyclers thread. I just found a site that says a young women (35) with a high FSH will respond better to stims than an older woman with same. and do remember its about quality not quantity too.Phone and chat to one of the nurses or Drs at ERI to see what drugs they can do with higher FSH levels?and remember there are other clinics who specialise is this sort of thing. i would think it wouldn;t really affect ttc naturally- its more an indication of how many eggs they may get at EC.The fsh:LH ratio is important as as oestrogen levels- were these checked too? Do a google search for more info-I can't remember the site I found.

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lorna,

Only got FSH check as that was the only one they asked for.  My get a 2nd opinon next month

Y


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Afternoon all

Yvonne, definitely speak to someone at the RIE about this result.  Can I ask why you were getting it done?  Normally the RIE will test it before treatment.  I've heard of people lowering it too so am sure there is something you can do....(one of the things I've heard mentioned is acupuncture)

Lorna, I had acupuncture for my last cycle.  Although I still got a negative result, my periods were regulated down to a 28 day cycle - amazing!  I go to Lena Fong who works at Mulberry House.  I always toy with not telling people about her as she can get busy but that would be selfish!  She is really interested in IVF.  Her parents are Chinese (which somehow makes me feel better about it) but she's Scottish.  I found her mix of easy going/chatty with knowing what she was talking about was just the right mix for me...but everyone id different and you should find just the right person for you.  

Off to read some Harry as done enough essay .....

Take care everyone 

and burrow deep Jannie and Donna's embryos

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

Starting to calm down now, getting stressed won't help anyone least of all me.  I did get this done before I started the whole IVF thang and it came back 4.4 which is why I'm so surprised about this result.  Was having acupuncture so now thinking that might be the reason for it also think might of tested to soon.

Spoke to someone today and I found them really unhelpful, basically they said it explained the low responses rate last time (5 eggs) and there is nothing to do to lower it.  Starting to lose confidence in ERI a bit as this is the 3rd time I have found them really unhelpful.  Guess my worry was they would refuse to treat me.

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yvonne, who did you speak to? I have to say that I get always very helpful people when I phone up. Prefer to speak to the nurses as the consultants are sometimes "too much to the point".  

I am not 100% sure how much acupuncture is influencing the whole IVF stuff - there are apparently some researches about it, but to be honest - I would do it even if it just would help me to relax!! And I know it does SOMETHING as Julia cleared my headcold with one session only! Was totally converted after that!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Good to see so many familiar names still on this board and some new ones too   Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I've been away for ages but I found the wait to start treatment unbearable, and had to stop spending so much time hanging around this board before I completely lost it   Anyway I've been reading a bit of what's going on to catch up with everyone's news, and was particularly pleased to see that Maz obviously got a cancellation and is now a wee bit ahead of me with her treatment, which is fantastic news  

I'm not going to do any personals tonight because I'm feeling a bit lazy, but hoped I could ask some advice from those of you who have been through the whole treatment process before. I started downregging yesterday so have only done two injections so far, but basically don't feel any different at all. I know everyone is different, and even from cycle to cycle there are variations, but how quickly have other people experienced any changes or side effects? I know it's very early on but I seem to recall seeing people comment on getting headaches and mood swings almost immediately - not that I want them   I'm feeling on top of the world just now and am quite surprised at just how good I feel. Any advice or comments will be most welcome!

Best wishes
Elaine


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi elaine

i dont usually get any affects from d/r & only minor niggles when stimming but i know some of the girls get really bad side effect so your right everybody is different. dont look to hard hun as you will drive your self   for no reason.


take care

donna xx

p.s jayne what great weather we are having for our holiday.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Been away in Ireland for a few days with work so looks like I have lots to catch up on!  I am now feeling fully justified in checking on this site so often since it is so much easier to keep a track of everything this way (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!)  All is going good here.  I had my 3rd and final (hopefully!) Zoladex today and been for pretreatment scan and dummy transfer.  Won't go into detail but seems I am a funny shape down there however after much unpleasantness - not so much painful as embarrassing - everything seems to be sorted and all set for once it is the real thing.  The best news is that my various cysts have disappeared (except for a tiny one) so Zoladex definitely done its job.  Having been so impatient for months I can't believe it is all getting so close now and feel a strange sense of maybe not being ready, yet also excited and grateful for the opportunity that lies ahead.  Think the not feeling ready is more related to the fact I have got a hideous cold so not feeling the picure of health at the moment.  (Thankfully they didn't weigh me today either since have not come even close to to the 2 stone they recommended I try to lose!)  I should start stimms on 30 August.  

Enough of me!  Hope everyone else is doing well?  Where to start!

Jannie - great to read that you made it through to ET.  I hope you are doing OK.  Sounds like it has been pretty painful for you but sounds like your DH is looking after you nicely!  Fingers crossed for the rest of your 2WW.

Donna - hope it's all good for you too!  Trust you are taking it easy - wishing you lots of luck.  

Maz - good luck with your stimms.  I hope your next scan has reassured you that all will be OK for this cycle.  Fingers crossed that you can post us some good news soon.  

Vonnie - you are having a nightmare at the moment.  Very glad that the lump turned out to be nothing sinister.  I hope you can get some better advice re the FSH - I am sure it must be available and definitely lots of stuff on here about people lowering it.  I know this is a probably an obvious one but was it done on the right day of your cycle?  Also you should probably get a 2nd test done in any case since even statistically this result could be elevated.  (Me and DH are both biochemists so honestly I do know a bit more about this than it might sound!)  Hope that is the run of bad luck over for you. 

Jambo - really interesting to hear about your singing - would be great to hear your song.  I don't know South Queensferry so well but by all accounts Orocco Pier is the place to be.  I went once and have to say didn't think too much of it (amazing views though) but others rave about it so maybe we caught it on a bad day.  Hope you are having a nice week off - LOVE Pizza Express so may have to go tomorrow now you have mentioned it!  (what diet?!)

Lorna - I am seeing Fiona Wolfenden at Napiers.  I really like her - apart from anything else she is a picture of glowing health which in itself makes me feel good!  She was recommended to me and seems to have a good interest in infertility issues although didn't know about Zoladex stuff.  She also won't treat you unless she thinks it will help which is kind of reassuring to know.  Hope all goes well with your tests. 

Kat - Mooncup!!!!!!  From what you have said I am not sure I want to know!!  Think I will save looking into that one for another day however Fiona Wolfenden did also say to me that endo sufferers shouldn't use tampons so may have to steal myself and ask you some more about it.  But not now!

Fin - hope the counselling session was helpful yesterday.  Would be interested to learn some more about it.  I can only imagine it will be really beneficial.  You can probably tell from the masses I have written here that getting it all out seems to help!!

Hi to Trixybelle, Neave, eclaire and anyone else out there!  Good luck all xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

hope you dont mind me popping in to join this thread.  I have just discovered this site and finding it so useful.  Its really helpful to actually read a thread where everyone is local to you and going/been through similar.  I hope you dont mind but this seems a logical thread given my location and future treatment.  Sorry for so many questions and a self pitying start but I'm totally confused and trying to sort it in my head.  I think that way it stops me feeling so heartbroken.

About us, sigh.  Well DH and I are going thru the infertility stuff at ERI.  We have been told IVF/ICSI is our only option.  We're now on the waiting list (is it really 3 years long?) but are going to get ourselves on the self funded list too as we are keen to get on with it.  I have at least one fibroid and possibly a polyp, I'll find out the full details at my next appointment.  I'm nervous about it as scared what the implications it may have on my fertility.  DH also has problems, hence the straight to IVF.  I had an HSG too, one tube was ok and they couldnt see the other one but they didnt know if it had gone into spasm.  Our next appointment is with Dr Thong who we have never met before.  Should I persist with trying to get more info/treatment before IVF?  I find the whole process very slow and frustrating.  My BMI isnt the best, does it have to be ok before they let us on the self-funded list or will they give me time while I am on the waiting list (I think they said its 6 months?)?  Its not drastic, a few months discipline and after work sessions at the gym should sort it, she says.

I've spent a lot of time reading old threads.  Is it quite time consuming having once you start treatment, eg do you have to go in daily?  Do you all have understanding bosses?  I think mine would have a fit!  I think I may have clicked now why the waiting room is so full when I've skulked in with DH's sample at 8am!

I notice some talk of treatment in other areas, how on earth do people fit in travelling to Glasgow from Edinburgh?  

I also noticed a few queries re accupuncture, I was going to start at Napiers at Bristo Place.  Does anyone know if they are any good? I have heard of Mulberry House too, I know there is also a fertility advisor there too now that I'm thinking of visiting as a last ditch attempt at achieving something natural!

I hope to be about quite a bit and get to know you all, or at least lurking given that we havent quite started yet. I think its lovely that you have met up, it must be nice to have some support from people that understand.  

Best of luck to you all and thanks for reading!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL. Really busy at work and have had visitors last 2 nights so all this has severely disrupted my quality FF time       Got a day in the office tomorrow so will catch up properly then. Just a couple of quick messages....

Masses of     to Donna and Jannie

Welcome back to Elaine  , great news your cycle has started  

 to Chook. Glad you found us   Hope we're able to help. Will be back tomorrow to reply to your questions.

Must get off to bed as am in for an 8am scan tomorrow. Really hoping to see some more follies  

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mornaing All,

Couldn't sleep and DH away to work so thought I'd check the posts early.

Maz, best of luck today, I'm sure they will find loads of lovely follies today.

Sorry for the hysterical posts yesterday, just a bit confused I guess.  Jo-Edin, I did wonder about my dates.  I think I tested day 4 but I'm not 100% convinced with my calculations right as my cycle was a but funny this month.  Started having spotting on the Thursday but full flow didn't start to the Saturday morning (this is also when my cramps started.  

Will be back later but might try and get another cat nap.

Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all  

Unlike Yvonne, I'm not up as early as I normally am.  Stuart's off work today so I slept a bit longer than normal.  Trying to tap the keyboard very quietly...ssshhhh  

Yvonne, glad to hear you're feeling a bit brighter.  Who did your test?  Did you get it done privately or was it done by your GP? and why were you getting it tested again? Try not to worry, not all the folk answering the phone are the most helpful.  I just phone back until I get someone I like.  When I got an HCG of 43 two cycles ago, I was told by the first person it wasn't a positive and not a negative, then another nurse said it was a high negative but the next person said anything over 40 is considered a positive   surely they should be told what to say to folk!   Anyway, that's just a long winded way of saying just try again to speak to someone else  

Maz,           for your wee follies.  I hope they are beginning to grow.  Remember slowly does it.  Once when I thought they were growing great guns, I only got one egg but the next time was much slower and I got 6 (remember I only have one ovary) so slow but steady will do although it'll drive you mad!    

Chook, welcome to the board...a few folk here have had several cycles (unfortunately I've had 6) so there'll always be someone here to answer your questions.  Some folk find Dr Thong not very socially skilled but I can tell you he is a REALLY good consultant and as I've known him for 5 years, he really has become very friendly.  Good luck with whatever lies ahead for you.  

Jo, I hope your dummy transfer wasn't too traumatising for you.  The good thing is, they;ll know exactly what to do when it comes to the real thing.  I know what you mean about the   cup.  But out of noseyness googled it and am thinking of considering it as my endo doesn't seem to be getting any better.  

Donna, the weather was lovely yesterday wasn't it.  Stuart and I walked from Meadowbank round Arthur Seat to the Sheeps Heid for a bottle of wine then walked the rest of the way round to the Pizza Express at the Parliament.  Had three courses! and more wine...was lovely.  What have you been doing on your 2ww? Are you going back to work for the second week?  I'm sure you normally do.  I don't.  I'm a lazy bugger and take the whole time off.  Relax and try not to get   reading every sign...

You too Jannie, have you started interpreting any teak and twinge?  Hope you're doing okay and your OHSS is getting a bit better

Elaine, welcome back.  Good to hear from you again.  I know what you mean about not being sure if you want to /should be here all the time between treatment.  I don't normally have any side effects from down regulation, well that said I don't feel like I do but Stuart may disagree    Keep up the good work and don't worry you'll get plenty side effects when you start stimming 

Lorna, how did you get on in Glasgow?  So what story did you come up with?

Kat, hi to you and to FionaD too

well, I lied yesterday...am gonna do a small bit of essay this morning before seeing Harry Potter this afternoon and then going to friends for dinner tonight.  

Have a good Friday

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Maz - good luck for this morning, hope they are growing nicely    

Yvonne - what a rollercoaster week you've had!   Hope you can have a nice relaxing weekend xx

Jayne - sounds like you've had a good week off and enjoy HP today.  How are you getting on with the book?  I'm only up to chapter 8 but hope to get some reading in this weekend. x

Welcome Chook, with regards to acupuncture I went for a couple of sessions last year at Napiers in Stockbridge with Rachel.  I found it did chill me out and I did fall pregnant though unfortunately it was ectopic.  Good luck xx


Jo - looks like all systems go for you...loads of luck for this cycle xx

Lorna - how did you get on in Glasgow for your tests?  Hope it all went well xx

Elaine - glad that you aren't getting any side effects, good luck xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to the weekend  

My counselling appointment on Wednesday went well and I think it actually has shown me that I'm doing far better than I've given myself credit for...it wouldn't be like me to put myself down now!     I've arranged another appointment for the beginning of October which should be just before I'm due to start treatment.

I'm just getting my head sorted and now my body is going haywire!   I've always been lucky enough to have fairly regular cycles (28-30) days and they also settled down quickly after the ectopics last year.  Though my last cycle was 25 days which was a surprise and then yesterday AF appears again making it a 14 day cycle!!  I haven't clue whats going on and as usual thinking all sorts of things.   Just what I need in the run up to treatment in October/Nov!

Sorry for the moan!  

Got quite a busy day planned at work then tonight I'm meeting up with friends who are up from London so that'll be good to catch up.  The rest of the weekend I'm planning on spending reading Harry Potter and relaxing.

Take care
L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Shattered after my early start but did do something constructive with my time, went to the gym!!  Never been so early in my life before  .

Fin, glad to hear your session went well.  Thinking about something like that myself after my major freak out yesterday.  I know where your coming from regarding the cycles, I was 27 days on the nail but in the past 6 months its been a bit haywire with anything between 25 - 29 days.  In fact when I was going to start treatment it was 21 days which threw me a bit.

Not a lot planned for the weekend, quiet day on Sunday planned, we'll might be DH will be watching Setanta so may not be quiet at all may move all breakables just in case   .

Not going to worry about the result, just going to go with it.  Own theory cycle is still screwed from tratement.

Yvonne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All 
*
Vonnie*- wow most impressed with you being at the gym so early   Sorry you had such a bad day yesterday  Interested to hear that whoever you spoke to said there was nothing you could do aout FSH levels  Just from reading around the boards it appears that a lot of people tend to have fluctuating levels. There are some previous posts on Peer support about strategies to reduce FSH (involves comlementary things such as agnus castus and wheatgrass), these might be worth reading for some background info. Really pleased that all was clear at the breast clinic  Hope you have a relaxing weekend 

*Finbarina*- glad that the counselling session went well again; see you are stronger than you give yourself credit for   Hope the one in October helps you for your next cycle. Fraid I can't help with an explanation for the AF cycles  (mine have been bang on every time regardless of treatment  ) Have you tried asking the clinic or your GP?

*Jayne*- I wish I was having your week (apart from the dissertation bit)    Sounds like you're having a ball; going for lunch/dinner/leisurely walks/ pizza & wine  Glad the essay is almost finished, that'll be a weight off your mind haniding it in before your holiday! Enjoy HP this afternoon (I loved the latest film) and your meal tonight. Suspect I'll be in my PJs in front of the TV 

*Chook*- sorry to hear about your IF issues  but as you can see you are far from alone  and I hope we'll all be able to help you throught the 'fun' journey that is IVF  I've also got fibroids (1 big, 1 small) but have been assured that their positioning on my womb will not affect my chances of implantation. I would imagine at your follow up they will discuss this sort of thing with you. I've never had a clinic appointment with Dr T but he has done my collection and transfer before. As Jayne has said he's not exactly Mr Chatty  but he is very nice.
I'm afraid the NHS waiting list is over 3 years long  and the self-funded list is about 7 months at the moment (still pretty long  ) There are alternative private clinics in Glasgow that you can get treatment quicker than ERI but you have to factor in the travel time and expense etc.. to decide if it's an option for you. With regard to appointments during treatment etc.. you don't actually have that many, one before starting downreg, one for starting stimms, 2-3 scans during stimms and then a morning for egg collection and an hour for embryo transfer. Usually for scans they book you in at 8am so you can get away sharp and get back to work.
I'm getting acu at Mulberry House with Lena Fong, who I would thoroughly recommend. Lena gets a lot of referals from the fertility practitioner based there and has had resonable success with IF clients.

*Jo*- hope Ireland was good, even if it was for work! Great news that you are on your treatment cycle now with the last zolly  I've had various problems with transfer too as I have a retroverted uterus (or something like that); in laymans terms I appear to have a great big kink in my innards  Been told this isn't a problem though and doesn't affect treatment or my chances of natural conception (but as I'm now approaching 5 years of au naturel ttc I'm not exactly holding my breath!) Hope you're getting excited about starting stimms at end of month  and that your cold goes soon (what is it with rotten colds during downreg  mine is still lingering a bit!)

*Donna*- how you getting on, hope you've been relaxing this week  when do you test ?

*Elaine*- great to see you back  , totally understand your need for a bit of space before starting on your treatment but hope you find it helpful to chat during your current cycle  Hope the downreg goes to schedule and you continue to feel fighting fit 

*Kat*- surprised you've got time to post in your current hectic schedule   hope you are enjoying your time off. Very interested in your experiences with the 'cup' does it help with the endo flow better than regular sanitary items ? Not sure I can get my head around how it works but at least it's environmentally friendly! When you off on your cruise must be soon 

*Lorna*- how did you get on in Glasgow today? Hope you managed to get all your tests done and are now all set for Vegas  Have a great weekend with the family  I would recommend the acupuncture again (although have to admit it isn't pain free  ), I've actually found I look forward to it now and I do feel 'better' after it. No idea if it doea anything but I think I'll keep goingthis time round no matter what the outcome from this cycle.

*Trixybelle*- didn't realise you were doing an MSc too. Hope it's going well  Have you recovered from your scan yet? I had a terrible one on Tuesday but luckily I had Dr Raja today and it was fine. He must have been having an off day when he saw you  

*ScotsFi*- how you doing  

*Neave*- good to see you again. Glad you had a fab time on holiday  Well done on the weight loss so far  Not long until November now  also good news that DHs swimmers improved with a little help, hope this bodes well for future 

*Dawn*- hope you're having a fab time in Spain 

Must go for lunch will fill you in on my news later.

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Thank gawd its friday.  Called the hospital again and feel as if I got more info today from the nurse I spoke to.  She advised me to get retested nearer my cycle time (october) and said its not unusual for levels to fluctuate so don't stress about it.  Also going to see my acupuncturist about this to see what they say.  Also said I would still get treated at eri, they would only have worries if it is over 15.

My own theory is my body is still all over the place at the moment so I'll just wait and see what happens.

Positive steps = positive energy.

Anyway promise no more panic attacks like that again.  Its my DH I feel sorry for the most

Maz, Thanks for the   I needed it and it cheered me up no end.  Hope you got on okay today.

Jayne, hope you enjoyed HP, fancy seeing it myself.

Welcome to the thread Chook.

Hi to everyone else

Vonnie


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Afternoon everyone!

Loving my Friday afternoons as usual - roll on the weekend!  Have a busy one planned - visiting family in Newcastle tomorrow, and catching up with friends who live in Spain but who are holidaying in Dumfries on Sunday.  Phew!

Chook - hi to you!  I am a relative newcomer to IVF stuff and have found this board really helpful.  There are unfortunately a lot of people on here who have gone through a lot and there is so much advice and help available.  Am finding this site so supportive and positive.  I have seen Dr Thong a couple of times and he is excellent.  I think if you are fairly clued up before you see him you will probably get more out of the meeting - however don't worry about it as I am sure he will explain everything to you.  I am at the top end of the BMI thing and there didn't seem to be any problem with joining the self funded list (am too old for the NHS one!) so I am sure you will be fine.  I have found focussing on losing some weight and getting to the gym etc has been good to help pass the time and is good to feel you are doing something worthwhile during the wait.  As Maz has said there are not so many visits to the ERI once treatment starts - actually really surprised how short the stimming period is so hope that won't cause you too many problems.  I have spoken to my boss and he was totally cool with it all - sometimes helpful having a male boss as they are not so into knowing all the details and just send you off!!  Good luck with everything!

Jambo / Kat - Googled the mooncup too!!  As I've just said - you can learn so much from this site!!  Something to think about I guess depending on what happens with this cycle I suppose - although I have a feeling I will be straight back on the Zoladex before I know it if it doesn't work!  

Fin - good to hear your counselling session was positive although not sure what is going on with your cycle??  DH constantly tells me that my body is a mystery!!...  Is so true - just when you think you've got it all sussed...  Hope it sorts itself out OK.  

Maz - good to hear from you and hope things are going OK with your stimms?  Hope it was a good scan today.  Am definitely feeling excited about getting going and glad that the dummy transfer is done.  It was a bit unnerving while they worked it all out but it was almost like a wee victory once it was done.  Makes you realise how important that part is since wouldn't have coped with that on the day!  Hope you are able to chill out over the weekend - sounds like it has been a bit hectic but probably a good distraction?!

Vonnie - glad you got more support from the nurse you spoke to today and that it is clearer what you can do next.  Well done going to the gym.  Done no exercise this week - mainly on account of my cold - but there was no need for the Kit Kat I sneaked in at lunchtime!

Donna / Jannie - fingers crossed you 2!  Hope you are keeping sane and feeling well xx

Better fly - hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK and have a great weekend one and all!!  xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening  

Meant to pop on again after lunch but got really busy at work  

Just wanted to let you know that scan this morning was okay. Cyst has vanished and there are a few more follicles developing, now have 7 with 4 over 10mm (10,13,14,15) but lining is still only 7mm (less than it was when I was downregging   ) Have to stay on Menopur 225 for a few more days so back on Monday again with EC probably Wednesday (any later and the biggest follies won't be any good).

Trying to keep   but resigned to the fact that I won't be able to get to blast and unlikely to get any frosties either. Just hoping I get 2 embies to put back  

Hope everyone has a good weekend planned. Mine will involve not doing a lot  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Maz, I know that it's hard not to want to get to blast...want millions of follies etc but as long as you get a couple of good uns (in fact even just one good un) back in, then hopefully it'll be "good enough" Someone on the March thread, only got one embryo and now she is very preggers so just hang on in there.                      
Will be thinking of you.  

Donna and Jannie, thinking of you both and really hoping it's all happening for yous but you just don't know it yet  

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend

I've got a slightly sore head today after being at some friends last night but not too bad...ALSO... Stuart's wedding ring arrived yesterday and he started wearing it immediately    Remember we've been married for 18 years (together for 20) and NOW he decides he wants a ring    anyway, I love him wearing it!  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far  

Sorry I've not been around much this week   - life just gets busier and busier - just as my energy levels are starting to drop   (needing a wee snooze most nights when I come home from work)

Why have I been so busy?

Well, erm.... I seem to have bought a house this week!!!!!  

 

I went to see hoose over in Fife (Dalgety Bay) on Tuesday night (minus DH), liked it, spoke to DH Tues night and again Wed morning and agreed to put an offer in - which they accepted! (DH still not seen it - apart from schedule on-line!).  We weren't really house-hunting - just a kind of spur of the moment decision!  Very excited though as house is on the beach!!    

Consequently though I've now been running round like mad thing de-cluttering our flat  - it has gone on market this weekend  

So the next week or so holds in store first scan, promotion board, flat sale/house purchase and packing for holiday   - yeah, I know, great timing eh? holiday right in the middle of trying to sell/view our flat   )

Long and the short of the above explanation is that I'm sorry I won't be around to post much over the next wee while - will be thinking of you all though and sending you lots of good wishes and      .

Love to all

Fiona
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi all am back from france just trying to catch up

lorna that clinic didnt sound very good   when do the results come back?

mimou wedding sounded fab where about in france are you?

ok babbs crying have to run will be backto catch up soon

kirsty xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all doing well on this fine Sunday afternoon.

Jo - Edin - After a bit of info..... I am paranoid I won't shift the stone and a bit, I have been advised to loose by November. Is that right they never weighed you etc... I am praying the same.

I am self funding - does anyone know if anyone has been refused treatment because of being slightly over weight?

Off to see my parents, will be back later for personals.

Cheers

Neave
xxx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this thread is for? I am just new, have only joined today, and am finding the boards VERY difficult to navigate. I have just had IVF at Edinburgh, my first cycle, negative result on 3 Aug, and wondered what this thread is for - is it for others who have gone to Edinburgh or is there info about Edinburgh that I should know about? I can't seem to find the start of the thread, only this latest page which seems to be a continuation. Thanks.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi woodstock

this is generally a thread for ladies who are going or have gone through treatment at eri. we have people who are at all stages from just starting out to having beautiful babies. it is basically like a support group where people know exactly what you are going through.

you are more than welcome to join us & i'm sure that with all the experience around somebody should be able to answer any questions you have or point you in the right direction.


donna xx


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, while I'm here, what is the deal with the ask a nurse thread, I can't see any way of doing the asking!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

woodstock27 said:


> Thanks, while I'm here, what is the deal with the ask a nurse thread, I can't see any way of doing the asking!


Hi

The Ask A Nurse thread is "read only" for the forseeable future.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108008.0

N x


----------

